# -:INDONESIA:- A Secret Heaven (some damn Breathtaking Pics!)



## F-ian

*-:+INDONESIA+:- A WORLD All its OWN*

Indonesia on the World Map 








This is Indonesia, A cluster of 18000 Emeralds Shining on the Equator... its no doubt The World's Largest Archipelago which means that it has the Most Diverse Cultures, Ethnic Groups, Local Languages,Biodiversity and also the Marine-diversity in the World....

It has the Largest Rain forest incomparable to all of Asia and the Third Largest in the World after Brazil and Zaire. And because of its Lush Rain forest, it is also called "The Archipelago of Superlatives". The Worlds Natural Wonders are found here, The World's: Largest Bat, Longest Snake, Smallest Fish, Largest Cockroach,Largest Lizard, Largest Flower, and so Much more... 

The Volcano Kingdom of 300+ Volcanoes that Run through Indonesia is Considered a blessing in disguise, Enriching the Earth of Indonesia which is said that putting a Stone and Stick on Indonesian Soil would turn into a Flora.

One side of an Island could be 180 Degrees Different From the other... and Parts of the World could even fit into just 1 Single Little Island.......Astonishing...

This is Our 
Indonesia




































































































A World All its Own









​


----------



## F-ian

*Green Canyon,West Java*​
Green Canyon is somewhere here:









Green Canyon


----------



## F-ian




----------



## F-ian

*BTW Pictures are credited toTrekEarth.com * 

*Mount Bromo East Java, Indonesia  * 

Bromo-Tengger-Semeru National Park is one of the most magical places on Earth. In the ancient Tengger caldera, there are three volcanoes that have emerged from a vast crater stretching 10km across. Gunung Kursi (2581m), Gunung Batok (2440m) and the steaming cone of Gunung Bromo (2392m) stand in the sea of ashes and volcanic sand, surrounded by the towering cliffs of the crater's edge. In the distance, outside the caldera, the highest peak of Java, and at the same time one of the most active volcanoes - Gunung Semeru (3676m)- throws its shadow, and every few minutes its ash over the whole area (LP, Indonesia 2003

BTW this Indonesia not the moon












































If you go to Bromo area, don't forget to go to this madakaripura falls, which is not far.





















This amazing falls has a unique story behind, it was told that the great Gajah Mada, the great prime minister of the Majapahit Empire around 13-14th century, saw a white tiger when he passed this area. He followed this tiger until this falls. The place I put my tripod to take this picture is where he meditated to search the meaning of this white tiger. Until now, the people around this area still believe that the white tiger still exist and show up from time to time.

Grad ND was used because of the great difference between upper and lower part of the falls. 

Note : The kingdom of Majapahit, with its capital in East Java, flourished at the end of what is known as Indonesia's 'classical age'. This was a period in which the religions of Hinduism and Buddhism were predominant cultural influences. Gajah Mada, the prime minister of the Majapahit Empire is believed to have unified the entire archipelago. Until now the people around Bromo has still Hindu religion


----------



## Küsel

Some old Indonesia pics of mine (95)... sorry only scanned and old 

Bali (upper right is KL, sorry )









Sumatra









Sulawesi









Java









Lombok/Bali


----------



## F-ian

thanks! we Hope you visit Indonesia Again :colgate:!!


----------



## F-ian

*Gunung Rinjani Lombok, Indonesia*

Standing at 3726 meters Gunung Rinjani is the highest mountain on Lombok Island and the second highest in Indonesia. 600 meters below the rim, inside the crater is a 6 km wide lake called Danau Segara Anak (Child of the Sea). The lake has a crescent shape and in the middle of its curve is the new cone, Gunung Baru, which is also a couple of hundred years old. Rinjani is an active volcano and erupted as recently as 1994, changing the shape of the inner cone and sprinkling ash over most of Lombok."


----------



## F-ian

*Tangkuban Perahu*

Tangkuban Perahu is an active volcano at 6.77S, 107.60E which is 30 km north of the city of Bandung. It is a popular tourist attraction where tourists can hike or ride to the edge of the crater to view the hot water springs upclose. It is 2084 meters tall, or 6836 feet. This stratovolcano is on the island of Java and last erupted in 1983.

The name translates roughly to "fell place of a boat" in Sundanese, referring to the local legend of its creation.


----------



## F-ian

I'll Post Bilions Tomorrow


----------



## Küsel

I don't know if I will return - it was some of my best 2 months in my whole life. But as it seems I will move to Brazil and it's a bit far... 

In the mid-90s Indonesia was THE country to go for research, field works or just travelling for us in the University of Zurich (Biologists and Geographers especially). Also the professors gave special lectures even in the ground courses about Balinese society and you could take courses in Bahasa Indonesia in our faculty!!! Yes it was a MUST to go - and it was A DREAM to be there! 

IMO the best I experienced was hiking up Bromo, spending a long time hiking through Tana Toraja and stay in a camp in the middle of the Sumatra forest. And the sunsets from the Gili islands are unbeatable 

Only problem: these fucking tourist-hunting money-greedy faked watch sellers and taxi drivers in Kuta. I HAD to stay in this horrible place because of a congress, but never again! Mass tourism is everywhere hell! I even met by chance!!! (which proves my statement above) one of my professors on a Kuta street fighting with one of these street kids in Wallis dialect (!!) and couldn't get rid of him - we safed him and he was so surprised (we didn't know that he was there as well and vice versa - he is geographer, I was with my girlfriend on her primotology congress) :lol:


----------



## F-ian

nywaeys lets continue

*Lake Toba North Sumatera Indonesia*

Lake Toba is a large lake, 100km long and 30km wide, in the middle of the northern part of the Indonesian island of Sumatra.

In 1949 the Dutch geologist Rein van Bemmelen reported that Lake Toba was surrounded by a layer of ignimbrite rocks, and was a large volcanic caldera. Later researchers found rhyolite ash similar to that in the ignimbrite around Toba in Malaysia and India, 3000km away. Oceanographers discovered Toba ash on the floor of the eastern Indian Ocean and the Bay of Bengal.

The Toba eruption is dated at 73,000 ± 4000 years ago. It had a Volcanic Explosivity Index of 8, making it the most recent eruption of a "supervolcano". Bill Rose and Craig Chesner of Michigan Technological University deduced that the total amount of erupted material was about 2800km3; around 2000km3 of ignimbrite that flowed over the ground and around 800km3 that fell as ash, with the wind blowing most of it to the west. Such a huge eruption probably lasted nearly two weeks. Very few plants or animals in Indonesia would have survived, and it is possible that the eruption caused a planet-wide die-off. There is some evidence, based on mitochondrial DNA, that the human race was reduced to only a few thousand individuals by the Toba eruption (see Toba catastrophe theory).

A large area collapsed after the ejection of that amount of subsurface material, forming a caldera, which filled with water creating Lake Toba. Later, the floor of the caldera uplifted to form Samosir, a large island in the lake. Such uplifts are common in very large calderas, apparently due to the upward pressure of unerupted magma. Toba is probably the largest resurgent caldera on Earth.

There have been no historic eruptions at Toba, but large earthquakes have occurred, the most recent in 1987 along the southern shore of the lake. The underwater fault off the west coast of Sumatra has had several major earthquakes since 1995, including the ~9.0 2004 Indian Ocean Earthquake and the 8.7 2005 Sumatran earthquake.

=========================================================


----------



## Zorobabel

Paradise on earth.


----------



## ncon

*Palace of Eden*










*Scientists hail discovery of hundreds of new species in remote New Guinea * 

By Terry Kirby, Chief Reporter 
The Independent
Published: 07 February 2006

An astonishing mist-shrouded "lost world" of previously unknown and rare animals and plants high in the mountain rainforests of New Guinea has been uncovered by an international team of scientists. 

Among the new species of birds, frogs, butterflies and palms discovered in the expedition through this pristine environment, untouched by man, was the spectacular Berlepsch's six-wired bird of paradise. The scientists are the first outsiders to see it. They could only reach the remote mountainous area by helicopter, which they described it as akin to finding a "Garden of Eden".

In a jungle camp site, surrounded by giant flowers and unknown plants, the researchers watched rare bowerbirds perform elaborate courtship rituals. The surrounding forest was full of strange mammals, such as tree kangaroos and spiny anteaters, which appeared totally unafraid, suggesting no previous contact with humans.

Bruce Beehler, of the American group Conservation International, who led the month-long expedition last November and December, said: "It is as close to the Garden of Eden as you're going to find on Earth. We found dozens, if not hundreds, of new species in what is probably the most pristine ecosystem in the whole Asian-Pacific region. There were so many new things it was almost overwhelming. And we have only scratched the surface of what is there." The scientists hope to return this year.

The area, about 300,000 hectares, lies on the upper slopes of the Foja Mountains, in the easternmost and least explored province of western New Guinea, which is part of Indonesia. The discoveries by the team from Conservation International and the Indonesian Institute of Sciences will enhance the island's reputation as one of the most biodiverse on earth. The mountainous terrain has caused hundreds of distinct species to evolve, often specific to small areas.

The Foja Mountains, which reach heights of 2,200 metres, have not been colonised by local tribes, which live closer to sea level. Game is abundant close to villages, so there is little incentive for hunters to penetrate up the slopes. A further 750,000 hectares of ancient forest is also only lightly visited.

One previous scientific trip has been made to the uplands - the evolutionary biologist and ornithologist Professor Jared Diamond visited 25 years ago - but last year's mission was the first full scientific expedition.

The first discovery made by the team, within hours of arrival, was of a bizarre, red-faced, wattled honeyeater that proved to be the first new species of bird discovered in New Guinea - which has a higher number of bird species for its size than anywhere else in the world - since 1939. The scientists also found the rare golden-fronted bowerbird, first identified from skins in 1825. Although Professor Diamond located their homeland in 1981, the expedition was able to photograph the bird in its metre-high "maypole" dance grounds, which the birds construct to attract mates. Male bowerbirds, believed to be the most highly evolved of all birds, build large and extravagant nests to attract females.

The most remarkable find was of a creature called Berlepsch's six-wired bird of paradise, named after the six spines on the top of its head, and thought "lost" to science. It had been previously identified only from the feathers of dead birds.

Dr Beehler, an expert on birds of paradise, which only live in northern Australia and New Guinea, said: "It was very exciting, when two of these birds, a male and a female, which no one has seen alive before ... came into the camp and the male displayed its plumage to the female in full view of the scientists."

Scientists also found more than 20 new species of frogs, four new butterflies, five new species of palm and many other plants yet to be classified, including what may be the world's largest rhododendron flower. Botanists on the team said many plants were completely unlike anything they had encountered before.

Tree kangaroos, which are endangered elsewhere in New Guinea, were numerous and the team found one species entirely new to the island. The golden-mantled tree kangaroo is considered the most beautiful but also the rarest of the jungle-dwelling marsupials. There were also other marsupials, such as wallabies and mammals that have been hunted almost to extinction elsewhere. And a rare spiny anteater, the long beaked echidna, about which little is known, allowed itself to be picked up by hand. Dr Beehler said: "What was amazing was the lack of wariness of all the animals. In the wild, all species tend to be shy of humans, but that is learnt behaviour because they have encountered mankind. In Foja they did not appear to mind our presence at all.

"This is a place with no roads or trails and never, so far as we know, visited by man ... This proves there are still places to be discovered that man has not touched."

*Inhabitants of New Guinea * 

*Birds * 

The scientists discovered a new species - the red faced, wattled honeyeater - and found the breeding grounds of two birds of almost mythical status - the golden- fronted bowerbird and Berlepsch's six-wired bird of paradise, long believed to have disappeared as a separate species. The expedition also came across exotic giant-crowned pigeons and giant cassowaries - a huge flightless bird - which are among more than 225 species which breed in the area, including 13 species of birds of paradise. One scientist said that the dawn chorus was the most fantastic he had ever heard.

*Mammals * 

Forty species of mammals were recorded. Six species of tree kangeroos, rare elsewhere in New Guinea, were abundant and the scientists also found a species which is new to Indonesia, the golden-mantled tree kangeroo. The rare and almost unknown long-beaked echidna, or spiny anteater, a member of a primitive group of egg-laying mammals called monotremes, was also encountered. Like all the mammals found in the area, it was completely unafraid of humans and could be easily picked up, suggesting its previous contact with man was negligible.

*Plants* 

A total area of about one million hectares of pristine, ancient, tropical, humid forest containing at least 550 plants species, many previously unknown and including five new species of palms. One of the most spectacular discoveries was a so far unidentified species of rhododendron, which has a white scented flower almost six inches across, equalling the largest recorded rhododendron flower.

*Butterflies * 

Entomologists among the scientists identified more than 150 different species of butterfly, including four completely new species and several new sub-species, some of which are related to the common English "cabbage white" butterfly. Other butterflies observed included the rare giant birdwing, which is the world's largest butterfly, with a wingspan that stretches up to seven inches.

*Frogs* 

The Foja is one of the richest sites for frogs in the entire Asia-Pacific region, and the team identified 60 separate species, including 20 previously unknown to science, one of which is only 14mm big. Among their discoveries were healthy populations of the rare and little-known lace-eyed frog and a new population of another frog, the Xenorhina arboricola, which had previously only been known to exist in Papua New Guinea.[/


----------



## ncon

The honeyeater


----------



## ncon

*Jayawijaya Mountains*​
The Jayawijaya Mountain range lies in the middle of Irian Jaya, in the Jayawijiya regency. The highest peaks are Trikora, Jaya, Yamin and Mandala. The tribes of the Dani, Yali, Ndunga and Ngalum live in this region.

The Jaya Peak, at 5,500 meters, is the highest in Irian Jaya, and is always covered with snow. It takes between 10 and 20 days to reach this peak. The Castensz Pyramid is the montain's sheer northern wall. Below is the steep New Zealand Pass, the most dangerous and most feared by climbers.

Close to the top of this mountain range, is Orange Valley, at a height of 4,150 meters. There is a small lake with clear water, and three others with orange- coloured water. There is also an open plain which can be used as a camping ground.

=========================================================












































[/


----------



## ncon

*Komodo Island *

_Komodo National Park is located in the center of the Indonesian archipelago, between the islands of Sumbawa and Flores. Established in 1980, initially the main purpose of the Park was to conserve the unique Komodo dragon (Varanus komodoensis) and its habitat. However, over the years, the goals for the Park have expanded to protecting its entire biodiversity, both terrestrial and marine. In 1986, the Park was declared a World Heritage Site and a Man and Biosphere Reserve by UNESCO, both indications of the Park's biological importance. _

Official website:http://www.komodonationalpark.org/index.htm


----------



## ncon

*Lombok Island*


----------



## Zorobabel

Anyone have pictures of Jatijajar Cave and Petruk Cave in Central Java?


----------



## F-ian

no Sorry  I guess you have to go there and Photo it yourself  anywaysss:

*Bintan*

Bintan lies 45km southeast of Sinagpore, off the eastern coast of Samatra & has a population of 400,000. Bintan has been marked as Indonesia's next up and coming tourist destination


----------



## allan_dude

Fantastic scenery!


----------



## F-ian

*Indonesia*









(nasional emblem)




























Ultimate in Diversity
​


----------



## F-ian

Ultimate in Biodiversity

(*Indonesia is the World's Most Biodiversed Country*)​
*Rafflesia Arnoldii*

*Found and Only in Indonesia*


----------



## F-ian

*Corpse Flower*

*First Found in Indonesia*


----------



## F-ian

*Biodiversity in Indonesia

Indonesia is by far the nation with the richest flora and fauna of all of Asia. The country is composed of about 17,000 islands of various dimensions dispersed along the border between two great biogeographical regions: the Indonesian and the Australian. The Indonesian archipelago stretches for more than 5,000 km (3,100 mi), roughly the distance between Oregon and the Bahamas. 

With 1,150,000 sq. km (450,000 sq. mi) of tropical forest--about 500,000 km_ (or 200,000 mi_) of lowland rainforest--it possesses more forested land than any other Asian or African country, surpassed on a world level only by Brazil and the Zaire. Indonesia is host to the greatest diversity of parrots (75 species, of which 38 are endemic) and palms (477 species, of which 225 are endemic) in the world. Indonesia also hosts more monkeys than any other Asian nation, with 33 species, more than half of which are endemic. It is also first for swallowtail butterflies (with 121 species, of which about half are endemic), second for mammals (515 species, about 40% of which are endemic), fourth for reptiles (511 species) and higher plants (about 40,000 species), and fifth for birds (1,531 species, of which about 400 are endemic). The flower with the largest blossom, the rafflesia, and the largest lizard on Earth, the Komodo dragon, are from this region, as are the unique and charismatic orangutan and Javan rhinoceros. 

Indonesia probably has the world's highest degree of marine biodiversity, with the largest coastal surface area of any tropical country (5,500,000 ha, or 13,600,000 acres), its huge expanses of mangroves, and its vast wonderlands of coral reefs.*


----------



## F-ian

*Komodo Dragon*

*Only Found in Komodo Islands in Indonesia*


----------



## F-ian

*Orangutan*




























*Mudskipper*

*the only place in asia is Indonesia*


----------



## F-ian

Ultimate in Ethicity​
*Papua*


----------



## F-ian

*Dayak*


----------



## F-ian

*Mentawai*


----------



## F-ian

*Baduy*


----------



## F-ian

*Anak Dalam*




























Indonesia, Bhinneka Tunggal Ika
(Although We are all Different, We are United)​


----------



## F-ian

Ultimate in Treasures​
*Treasures found Nowhere else but Indonesia*

*Wayang Kulit
Shadow Puppets*


----------



## F-ian

*Batik*


----------



## F-ian

Javanese Masks


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

I love this thread!! keep it up


----------



## F-ian

Ultimate in Structures​
*Past*

*World's Largest Buddist Temple,one of the World's Wonders

Borobudur Temple*














































*Prambanan Temple*


----------



## F-ian

*Present*

*Wisma 46*


----------



## F-ian

*Post-Future

>>>>>>>Scroll>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Garuda Wisnu Kencana (GWK),Bali,Indonesia (145m)

When Finished in 2008, it will be the Tallest Statue in The World  Surrpassing Statue of Liberty(45m)*

*Will be The Symbol of Indonesia's Rise*


----------



## El_Greco

Yeah very first picture is great :drool:


----------



## F-ian

*Future*

*Jakarta Tower (558m)*

When Compleated in 2009/2010 it will be the Tallest Structure Surpassing CN Tower (553m)










*How does it stack up?*








Left to right: KL Tower, Shanghai Pearl Oriental Tower, Toronto's CN Tower and Jakarta Tower


----------



## F-ian

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Things Start in Page 3 

anyways Continue (scroll down  )


----------



## F-ian

Ultimate in Mountains​
*Indonesia is the most Active Volcano Islands in the World*
The Volcanos have made the Indonesian Island's Soils Rich that there is a Saying, you can Put a Stone and a Stick in the Ground and it will be a Plant in Indonesia


----------



## F-ian




----------



## F-ian




----------



## F-ian

Ultimate in Landscapes​
*with 33 Different Provinces and 17.000+ Islands, How can you say that Indonesia is Boring and Ugly?** you can't get Enough of it*









(Kutai Kertanegara Bridge)


----------



## F-ian




----------



## F-ian




----------



## F-ian

if you need Help the Indonesian Forum Will Help


----------



## Zorobabel

bahar said:


> wow.. you know these caves. I was actually raised in the district where Jatijajar cave is located. But too bad I don't have the pictures. I have been there a few time though.


Haha, I know about them because part of my fiancee's family are from Kebumen. I'm going there for a week this summer and I'm kind of interested in visiting the caves since I've only been to one cave in my life.


----------



## sanhen

Jatijajar.. I think I have been there.. twice... its badly damaged from tourism ... plus the structure for tourist they build inside - just ruin the cave environment.


----------



## Zorobabel

sanhen said:


> Jatijajar.. I think I have been there.. twice... its badly damaged from tourism ... plus the structure for tourist they build inside - just ruin the cave environment.


Sadly it's the same for the only other cave I've been to (also in Indonesia). When they build inside, it tends to ruin the natural beauty.


----------



## heartbreaker

Gosh, so damn beautiful pics, Gluttony did you take the pics by yourself ?


----------



## F-ian

no there Credited to TrekEarth
1 milion Thanks to them and their photographers :colgate:
http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Asia/Indonesia/page183.htm


----------



## Blue_Sky

GluTTony said:


> (Barito bridge)


Errrr....
I think this is Kartanegara bridge
Click Here


----------



## rhz

Wow! great pics! I'm an Indonesian but i'm embarrased to say I have never been to most of those places


----------



## rhz

Check this out!!

http://www.balivideoclips.com/indonesia/


----------



## paradyto

rhz said:


> Wow! great pics! I'm an Indonesian but i'm embarrased to say I have never been to most of those places


me 2


----------



## Treasure

just breathtaking!


----------



## F-ian

Ultimate in Paradise​*
With 17.000+ Islands and Having the World's Second longest Costline also The World's Second Greatest Coral Length.The word Indonesia is synonymous to Paradise *









(West Papua)


----------



## F-ian




----------



## F-ian

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Page 6&7 is about Bali

The Exotic Island of Java​

_The Dutch first brought coffee to the "Netherlands Indies (Indonesia)" during the 17th century. The crop succeeded so well that "Java" coffee was exported world-wide and became so popular that the word "Java" became synonymous with coffee._


----------



## ncon

GluTTony said:


> Here's The Indonesian Tourism Promotion Videos :colgate:
> 
> *Nature in Harmony*
> Duration: 1 minute and 13 seconds
> Description: Experience nature in harmony firsthand by visiting the spas in Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.budpar.go.id/video/video1-high.wmv
> 
> *Expect the Exceptional *
> Duration: 43 seconds
> Description: Business trips and events are never taxing when you hold/attend them in Indonesia. The only long-day journey would be your flight here. Expect the exceptional
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.budpar.go.id/video/video2-high.wmv
> 
> *The Ultimate Golfing Experience*
> Duration: 62 seconds
> Description: Playing in world-class golf course, with tropical course designs and stunning landscapes, you’ll really believe golf is your sport of a lifetime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.budpar.go.id/video/video3-high.wmv
> 
> *Being Together*
> Duration: 67 seconds
> Description: Discover the treasure of warmth and togetherness in Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.budpar.go.id/video/video4-high.wmv
> 
> *Secrets of Indonesia*
> Duration: 2 minutes and 16 seconds
> Description: Explore the history and heritages of Indonesia, a young nation founded on ancient traditions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.budpar.go.id/video/video5-high.wmv
> 
> *The Colors of Life*
> Duration: 1 minute and 20 seconds
> Description: Discover the diverse and vibrant colors of life around Indonesia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.budpar.go.id/video/video6-high.wmv
> 
> *Borobodur, the Lost Temple of Java*
> Duration: 14 minute and 51 seconds
> Description: Watch the stories behind one of the Seven Wonders of the World
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.budpar.go.id/video/video7-high.wmv
> 
> *Wayang Kulit: Shadow Theater in Java*
> Duration: 16 minute and 40 seconds
> Description: Look through the eyes of people behind the art of the shadow theater called “Wayang Kulit”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.budpar.go.id/video/video8-high.wmv



I didn't know they make the vidoe 

hmm......Interesting


----------



## ncon

Well some Brochures not Pictures


----------



## F-ian




----------



## ncon

GluTTony said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Scroll Back for Bali
> 
> The Exotic Java Island​
> 
> _The Dutch first brought coffee to the "Netherlands Indies (Indonesia)" during the 17th century. The crop succeeded so well that "Java" coffee was exported world-wide and became so popular that the word "Java" became synonymous with coffee._


breathtaking pictures :drool: 

I didn't know that Indonesia so Beauty :drool:

we must preserve the natural  (against pollution :bash: ) !


----------



## ncon

@Glu can u name the places cos I'm not sure


----------



## F-ian

^^ That's Mount Merapi.. *this page is about Java, please post pics of Java only*


----------



## F-ian




----------



## F-ian




----------



## Skyman

Wonderful pictures


----------



## F-ian

*Bledug Kuwu*, An Erupt of Excitement

Bledug Kuwu is one of tourist attractions in Wirosari area in Grobogan Region, Purwodadi, Central Java. Visitors might experience a stunning natural occurrence of small, frequent bursts from mud crate with a sound resembling a mount eruption. This natural phenomenon is resulted from geothermal motion inside the earth bed. Witness said that a big burst could even create small quakes that quiver the area.

The temperature is mild. The erath there contain salt. This area is ancient sea


----------



## F-ian

*Coban Rondo (Widow Waterfall), East Java, Indonesia*


----------



## F-ian

*Curug Luhur, Bogor, West Java, Indonesia*

Luhur waterfall is a small waterfall located in Bogor, West Java, 70 km from Jakarta.


----------



## F-ian

Most Photos in This Page is Credited to *Mr.Archiaston Musamma * *please Thank him for his Beautiful Pics of Java, Indonesia*


----------



## F-ian

*Green Canyon, Pangandaran, West Java Indonesia*










canoe to get there:


----------



## Very Controversial

Indonesia Truly Asia!


----------



## F-ian

^^ No We're not Asia  Indonesia is a World

Telaga Warna,Puncak Bogor,West Java, Indonesia


----------



## F-ian

*Lembang,West Java, Indonesia*

Were its pretty cold on top of the mountains


----------



## F-ian

*Gua Tetes (Dripping Cave), Lumajang, East Java, Indonesia * 

This cave rather unique, located at the cliff, in vicinity of waterfall. Located 55 km west of city of Lumajang. :cheers:


----------



## F-ian

continue...


----------



## F-ian

Jakarta / Java Festivals and Dances​

JAKARTA Annual JAVA JAZZ Festival 2006

Held Every Year 1st - 3rd March

The JAZZ Epicenter Festival of South East Asia!!

Credited to *Anton Soemitro*


----------



## F-ian




----------



## F-ian

Javanese Traditional Dances



















The Dancers


----------



## F-ian




----------



## F-ian

The Annual JAKARTA MOVEMENT  
Held Every Year at Ancol,Jakarta Baycity


----------



## F-ian

Beaches of Java


----------



## F-ian

Alas Purwo national Park in the most eastern of Java. There are a good beach for surfing named Plengkung. its a National Park so its pretty Private

Credited to Mr. *Archiaston Musamma*


----------



## F-ian

Jember, East Java, Indonesia

Malikan beach


----------



## forvine

GluTTony said:


>


Where is this? it looks great :drool:


----------



## F-ian

^^ I think its in Pangandaran West Java


----------



## PanaManiac

*Too bad about the quake that struck yesterday...*


----------



## F-ian

*yea sad tho but still good thing other places,cities,Islands aren't affected, Jakarta wasn't even Touched*


----------



## F-ian

Trenggalek Ponorogo, East Java, Indonesia


----------



## F-ian

slthough not a Beach but oh well

*Sampireun, a boutique Village, Garut, West Java, Indonesia * 

Believe it or not this is a 5 star Hotel. with a Village setting

credited to Mr.*Archiaston Musamma *


----------



## F-ian

*Baluran National Park, East Java, Indonesia*

Although Java is a fertile land but there is one place at the eastern edge that's unique similar to African's savanna.Here live bulls, deers, peacock, etc


----------



## F-ian

Be Sure to look at the Pages Before this one!


----------



## F-ian

Mount Merapi


----------



## F-ian

Pulau Umang (Umang Islands)


----------



## F-ian

Prambanan Temple


----------



## F-ian

Come to Java!​









Mount Bromo


----------



## F-ian

<<<<<<< The Page before this is about Java  
<<<<<<< Page 8 is about The Exotic Island of Java  

The Astonishing Island of Sumatra

_Sumatra is as rugged as it gets. Thick rainforests cascade like water down towering peaks. Jungle treks are a struggle with gravity and mud. But rewards are plentiful: the world's largest flower, one of the last remaining enclaves of orang-utans, or the sulfur-spouting crater of a resting volcano._

- Lonely Planet​








Sumatran Architecture









Lake Toba









Sikuai Islands​


----------



## F-ian

*Map of Sumatra*










West Coast of Sumatra










Credited to *Pitman*


















*Pagang Island*


----------



## F-ian

*Pagang Island*


----------



## F-ian

*Sikuai Island*


----------



## F-ian

*Cubadak Island*























































more information:
http://www.west-sumatra.com/


----------



## Very Controversial

Peaceful.


----------



## Very Controversial

Could someone give me the link to Indonesian beaches?


----------



## F-ian

^^ Glad your Interested :colgate:

*Here's Sulawesi/Celebes Island*

http://www.divenorthsulawesi.com/index.html

*Mentawai Island (Near Padang West Sumatra)*

http://www.wavepark.com/pages/surf_camp_indonesia.htm
*
Bintan*

http://bintan-resorts.com/brcms/

*Lombok*

http://www.lombok-network.com/kuta/

*Bali (just Google tons of websites)*

or just go to the Indonesian Forum and we'll be Glad to Help


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

awesome pics gluttony


----------



## Very Controversial

Those websites are great.


----------



## F-ian

^^ Thanks :colgate:

Silly Me I forgot to put this in the Page Before this :bash: 

Although not Sumatra but Jakarta
*
Jakarta Highland Gathering*

Jakarta Highland Gathering is an annual celebration of Scottish culture, organised by the Java Saint Andrew Society, an organisation of Scottish expatriates living in Indonesia. Jakarta Highland Gathering has been held since 1975, and since 2001 the event has been held in Lippo Karawaci, Tangerang, Banten.

*PICS FROM JAKARTA HIGHLAND GATHERING 2005*

























































Scottish dancing competition

























Happy spectators



















Competition officials


























Other cultures were also celebrated in the Highland Gathering

















The venue is in an artificial island in the middle of Lippo Karawaci golf course
































Closing ceremony
*THE NEXT JAKARTA HIGHLAND GATHERING WILL BE HELD ON MAY 21, 2006 (sorry late but it'll be Held in May 21 2007) IN IMPERIAL SHOWGROUND, LIPPO KARAWACI TANGERANG! VISITING THIS UNIQUE EVENT IS A GOOD IDEA!*

For more information, visit:
http://www.jakartahighlandgathering.com/


----------



## Very Controversial

Is Jakarta a coastal city? If so, how is the coastline of the city like?


----------



## F-ian

^^ yes Jakarta is a coastal city but the City Center is kinda far from the coast (isn't a cityskyline by the sea) and the Jakarta beaches aren't too good 

But there is Thousand Islands its Islands North of Jakarta. Pretty good Beach and Resort 

here's Thousand Islands Review from Y Travel
Link 

Thousand Islands

and 

www.mamas2.com

here's Sepa Islands (one of the Thousand Islands)



















BTW are you Interested in Beaches or Diving Very Controversial?


----------



## F-ian

*The Mentawai Islands*

are considered to be surfing's ultimate travel destination. There isn't another place in the world where you have a realistic possibility of surfing the best waves of your life on any given day. When all the conditions come together, perfect location, perfect swell, perfect tide, perfect crew you've found what every surfer waits for their whole life; in the Mentawai Islands it can almost happen anywhere at anytime.[/I]

Useful website:http://www.wavepark.com/pages/surf_camp_indonesia.htm


----------



## F-ian

*Lake Toba,North Sumatra,Indonesia*

believe or not this is the site of the former Super-Vocano that's Eruption was believed to be the Spark/Start of the Ice Age and is now a lake

Credited to :*Joshua*





































*BTW its also the Largest Lake in South East Asia :cheers: *


----------



## F-ian

*More of Lake Toba*

Credited to: *Kazuo Lim Khee Boon *please thank him for the Photos :cheers:


----------



## F-ian

Still Lake Toba 

Credited to: *Kazuo Lim Khee Boon please thank him for the Photos* :cheers:


----------



## Very Controversial

Me, I like nature. But I prefer beaches, but diving is also great. It is also kind of cool that your country has snow on top of Mt. Jaya. But do you have winter activities in Indonesia?


----------



## F-ian

^^ I don't think so  only in Mount Jayawijaya I guess. Indonesia is exactly on the Equator so no snow. but as an Island country there's plenty of Beaches


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

yup Indonesia is surrounded by beaches...some fo them probably is not even touch ...

and there's always the forest in Kalimantan (borneo)


----------



## marching

^^ Nice Pics!


----------



## paradyto

*Palembang: the capital of South Sumatra*

*KENTEN GOLF*
*Palembang, Legendary City
*




​


----------



## Blue_Sky

XxRyoChanxX said:


> I should have my honeymoon there..LOL!!
> 
> it's really nice


No problem at all

:lovethem:


----------



## bahar

Gluttony, you've done a terrific job here!!! Well presented wonderful pictures.


----------



## nanda*

Indonesia is unique in the fact that it can be a paradise for all sorts of tourists... if you want Sun, white sand beaches, vibrant cities and incredible nighlife, FOOD !!!, centuries old monuments, hundreds of different ethnicities, languages and cultures from the mysterious papuan tribes to the refined javanese civilisation... if you want volcanoes, jungle trekking, rafting or diving, amazing landscapes, or if you just want to enjoy five stars hotels facilities, indonesia's the best. 
I believe no other coutries in SEA can offer such diverse kinds of Tourism.

To be honest, I think tourism should be a top prority for the government... not only Tourism is a source of foreign currencies income or even an employment booster, but promoting tourism and indonesia's image will also protect our rich culture heritage... I'm telling you that because i''ve seen an ad promoting malaysia culture etc. and do you know what they were showing ???? a batik factory, gamelan orchestra, and women wearing kebayas !!! I was angry and sad at the same time... 
I was once working in Niort (France) for an exhibition about Indonesia as an interpretor and there was that woman (from 
Jogja who runs a batik factory) who was showing the art of batik... she told me that several malaysian officials offered her to work in malaysia as a batik artisan (in exchange of an interesting wage) but she declined for a lot of reasons.
I really want to alert you that several of our culture heritages are "being stolen". Imagine that one day, you show to a friend of yours some pics indonesia indonesia, and he tells you : "it's really beautiful, it's like in malaysia"... how sad. 
I'm not blaming malaysia at all, on the contrary, i think malaysians are smart. 
I welcome your reactions :cheers:


----------



## Lastresorter

^^ As much as I respect and admire the rich cultural heritage of Indonesian, I think it's pretty unfair to say that Malaysians have stolen the cultural heritage of Indonesian. Simply because customs observed by some Indonesian just so happened are observed by some Malaysians (i.e the Malays) as well  Batik and Kebaya for instance are as precious to the Malay culture as well as to the Indonesian culture. 

Of course, when Malaysians promote Malaysian culture, it's more than just Batik or Kebaya, because thats just part of what Malaysian culture is all about. Malaysian Chinese for instance has retained some of the oldest chinese traditions such as Chap Goh Meh and lion dances. Those, of course, are not stolen from China. Some Malaysian Indians (Hindu) still observe Thaipusam and even perform spectacular kavadi bearing ceremony, which many tourists only had a chance to witness it in Malaysia. That, is not stolen from India too. They are just ways of how many Malaysians from all cross of life uphold their beliefs and customs, respectively. 

Now that Christmas is near, you see christmas trees and beautiful decorations around and people organise choral singings around town but there's no way that belief and custom is stolen too. They are just part of what Malaysian community is like  

By the way, wishing my fellow Christian friends here a Merry Xmas and to all others, Happy New Year!


----------



## nanda*

Lastresorter said:


> ^^ As much as I respect and admire the rich cultural heritage of Indonesian, I think it's pretty unfair to say that Malaysians have stolen the cultural heritage of Indonesian. Simply because customs observed by some Indonesian just so happened are observed by some Malaysians (i.e the Malays) as well  Batik and Kebaya for instance are as precious to the Malay culture as well as to the Indonesian culture.
> 
> Of course, when Malaysians promote Malaysian culture, it's more than just Batik or Kebaya, because thats just part of what Malaysian culture is all about. Malaysian Chinese for instance has retained some of the oldest chinese traditions such as Chap Goh Meh and lion dances. Those, of course, are not stolen from China. Some Malaysian Indians (Hindu) still observe Thaipusam and even perform spectacular kavadi bearing ceremony, which many tourists only had a chance to witness it in Malaysia. That, is not stolen from India too. They are just ways of how many Malaysians from all cross of life uphold their beliefs and customs, respectively.
> 
> Now that Christmas is near, you see christmas trees and beautiful decorations around and people organise choral singings around town but there's no way that belief and custom is stolen too. They are just part of what Malaysian community is like
> 
> By the way, wishing my fellow Christian friends here a Merry Xmas and to all others, Happy New Year!


Thank's for your reply. You sound like a malaysian official from the malaysia tourism board :lol: 
You're doing a great job anyway... if only indonesia had people like you !
:cheers:


----------



## paradyto

*Click On You INDONESIA 2007!*
*more paradise in the rainbow of asia*

​


----------



## Lirtain

Indonesia has amazing nature and great beaches.. it's awesome


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Yup! definitely the RAINBOW OF ASIA....that's a nice banner paradyto


----------



## F-ian

^^ thanks guys for supporting this thread! :colgate: and yea I agree w/ Nanda*


----------



## paradyto

XxRyoChanxX said:


> Yup! definitely the RAINBOW OF ASIA....that's a nice banner paradyto


^^ Thanx Ryo!! That's the reason I love Indonesia, I'm lazy to travelling outside Indonesia, but want to travelling outside Asia. That was the rainbow of asia


----------



## Lastresorter

nanda* said:


> Thank's for your reply. You sound like a malaysian official from the malaysia tourism board :lol:
> You're doing a great job anyway... if only indonesia had people like you !
> :cheers:


Haha... just doing my lil part to promote the campaign  You can do that to Indonesia too


----------



## paradyto

*Yogyakarta: Never Ending Asia*

*YOGYAKARTA*
_never ending asia_

*South Yogyakarta Beach*


*Borrobudur
*


​


----------



## paradyto

*Ampera Bridge, South Sumatra at night*

*PALEMBANG
the legendary city*

​


----------



## jaystar

java rhinos


----------



## fastvx

Wow, I just spend 1/2 hour looking at every single pictures in this thread.
They are incredible!
Anybody have more picture of hotels in Bali? Those award winning hotel such as Four season, Aman hotel chain or Legian?
Thanks!


----------



## h4nh4n

damn Breathtaking Pics!


----------



## ace4

very impressive pictures to promote our beloved country, Indonesia.


----------



## alsen

nanda* said:


> I was once working in Niort (France) for an exhibition about Indonesia as an interpretor and there was that woman (from
> Jogja who runs a batik factory) who was showing the art of batik... she told me that several malaysian officials offered her to work in malaysia as a batik artisan (in exchange of an interesting wage) but she declined for a lot of reasons.
> I really want to alert you that several of our culture heritages are "being stolen". Imagine that one day, you show to a friend of yours some pics indonesia indonesia, and he tells you : "it's really beautiful, it's like in malaysia"... how sad.
> I'm not blaming malaysia at all, on the contrary, i think malaysians are smart.
> I welcome your reactions :cheers:


...being stolen ?
since when batik is only a heritage for indonesian hno:


----------



## paradyto

Great pics of Puncak Jaya


----------



## paw25694

@ gluttony, can you post pics about rajaampat in west indonesian papua(if i'm not wrong) coz its sea park and beach are beautiful..


----------



## F-ian

Raja Ampat/Raja Empat








The richest Marine Diversity in the World 

*The Raja Ampat, or “Four Kings,” archipelago encompasses more than 9.8 million acres of land

and sea off the northwestern tip of Indonesia’s West Papua Province. Located in the Coral Triangle, the heart of the world’s coral reef biodiversity, the seas around Raja Ampat possibly hold the richest variety of species in the world.
* 





























http://www.iriandiving.com/Main-page.html
​


:cheers:


----------



## F-ian

The Coral Triangle in Raja Ampat

_"I have never seen as many species per cubic meter in 18 years of diving.
it's definitely one of the last spots in the world to preserve for the future generations."_

Joe Bunni​












































​


----------



## F-ian

^^










The Raja Ampat Beaches,West Irian Jaya





































Papua Themed bungalows


----------



## F-ian

*The Limestones Heaven of Raja Ampat*




































:drool: :drool:







:drool: :drool:​


----------



## heartbreaker

mg: wowww, stunning !!!!!!!! :eek2:


----------



## paw25694

^^ that's our Indonesia


----------



## paradyto

Did you see the promoting of Gudang Garam on TV for Christmas and New Year 2007?? It's Great!!!!


----------



## paw25694

yes.. unfortunately it's only new year and christmas ad.. it'll be better if it's a tourism indonesia adv..


----------



## _BPS_

Ahhhh. Amazing pics! 

So many nice beaches in Indonesia... with crystal-clear water. I love em' all  

Indonesia is now definitely in my 'top 3 places to visit' list.

Thanks for sharing the pics!!!


----------



## paw25694

----edited----


----------



## napoleon

These are many beautiful environment in Indonesia.

Lovely animals.


----------



## paradyto

jag.lt.cmd said:


>


hmmm kay:


----------



## marching

Sampireum??? where is it?


----------



## paw25694

^^ Garut Regency, West Java.. @jag am i right??


----------



## F-ian

^^ yea its in Garut West Java 

whats unique about is is that it's a Boutique Hotel but with a Village setting

I already put its pictures of it in page 10 



marching said:


> Sampireum??? where is it?


----------



## paw25694

must we travel with boat in that hotel??


----------



## paradyto

It's really nice place..


----------



## F-ian

paw25694 said:


> must we travel with boat in that hotel??


no you go by road that lake is inside the hotel 


Here's more of Raja Ampat,Papua, Indonesia



















a cave near there


----------



## marching

I'm Japanesee, and stay in Auckland, NZ. It seems like a hidden paradise, I like this country and have more business matter there.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

glad you like Indonesia...

I'm Indonesian and I never even been to 80% of those places


----------



## paradyto

marching said:


> I'm Japanesee, and stay in Auckland, NZ. It seems like a hidden paradise, I like this country and have more business matter there.


Welcome you!


----------



## F-ian

Kalimantan
Indonesia's Bigger Piece of Borneo





Orang Utans/Orangotans, Native To Kalimantan


Lush Rainforest


^^ for thoses who likes off roads
​


----------



## paradyto

Farean, Do you have some Tenggarong pics?


----------



## F-ian

^^ I'll put it later now watch another video clip of Indonesia!! 

*Watch till Finish!! its the 7 minute Tourism promotion video*


----------



## F-ian

*Indonesia Earns Robert Pelton's 'Vacations with Grandma' Travel Safety Rating.*

(2/5/2007) Robert Young Pelton – the American adventurer, journalist and real-life version of Indian Jones is a man well acquainted with risk. In fact, you could argue he wrote the book on the subject - The World's Most Dangerous Places, a tome widely considered a handbook for anyone living on the geographical edge. The host of a TV series on the Discovery Channel that visited the world most dangerous places for 5 years from 1998 to 2003, he has written a series of books and creates a regular column on issues concerned with living in a dangerous world. He also maintains an interesting and very unique website at www.ComeBackAlive.com.

*Is Indonesia Safe?*

Pelton website contains a world map that keeps tabs on "dangerous places" – grading every country on a sliding scale from the very safest or "vacation with grandma" to the most dire destinations on earth classed as "could be your last trip."

Here's a sampling of Robert Pelton's view of the world, including a link to his world map of travel safety.
*
Could be Your Last Trip Destinations
*
▪ Iraq

▪ Colombia

▪ Israel

▪ Palestinian Authority

▪ Haiti

*Second Most Dangerous Places to Visit*

▪ Philippines

▪ Iran Afghanistan

▪ Albania

▪ Pakistan

▪ Georgia

▪ Liberia

▪ Sierra Leone

▪ Nigeria

▪ Congo

▪ Angola

▪ South Africa

▪ Zimbabwe

▪ Sudan

▪ Uganda

▪ Rwanda

▪ Somalia

▪ Ethiopia

*Safest Places to Visit or “Vacations with Grandma”*

▪ Taiwan

▪ Australia

▪ Papua New Guinea

▪ Canada

▪ Thailand

▪ China

▪ Mongolia

▪ Vietnam

▪ Laos

▪ Malaysia

*▪ Indonesia*

▪ South Korea

▪ Japan

▪ All EU nations

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## paradyto

Wow, nice to know That Farean and wow... I Like the clip!!!


----------



## F-ian

Gua Tengkorak(=Skull Cave).Pasir, East Kalimantan, Indonesia

These are the Skulls of the Ancestors of the Villagers 

Credited to Archiaston Musamma (Archie & Herti)


----------



## F-ian

*Kalimantan OffRoad*

*Credited to Archiaston Musamma ( Archie & Herti)*


----------



## paw25694

@# 369.. no doubt.. scary..


----------



## JAG2

Nice , Farean , which part of Kalimantan is it ??


----------



## santoloco

Farean said:


> *Indonesia Earns Robert Pelton's 'Vacations with Grandma' Travel Safety Rating.*
> 
> (2/5/2007) Robert Young Pelton – the American adventurer, journalist and real-life version of Indian Jones is a man well acquainted with risk. In fact, you could argue he wrote the book on the subject - The World's Most Dangerous Places, a tome widely considered a handbook for anyone living on the geographical edge. The host of a TV series on the Discovery Channel that visited the world most dangerous places for 5 years from 1998 to 2003, he has written a series of books and creates a regular column on issues concerned with living in a dangerous world. He also maintains an interesting and very unique website at www.ComeBackAlive.com.
> 
> *Is Indonesia Safe?*
> 
> Pelton website contains a world map that keeps tabs on "dangerous places" – grading every country on a sliding scale from the very safest or "vacation with grandma" to the most dire destinations on earth classed as "could be your last trip."
> 
> Here's a sampling of Robert Pelton's view of the world, including a link to his world map of travel safety.
> *
> Could be Your Last Trip Destinations
> *
> ▪ Iraq
> 
> ▪ Colombia
> 
> ▪ Israel
> 
> ▪ Palestinian Authority
> 
> ▪ Haiti
> 
> *Second Most Dangerous Places to Visit*
> 
> *▪ Philippines*
> 
> ▪ Iran Afghanistan
> 
> ▪ Albania
> 
> ▪ Pakistan
> 
> ▪ Georgia
> 
> ▪ Liberia
> 
> ▪ Sierra Leone
> 
> ▪ Nigeria
> 
> ▪ Congo
> 
> ▪ Angola
> 
> ▪ South Africa
> 
> ▪ Zimbabwe
> 
> ▪ Sudan
> 
> ▪ Uganda
> 
> ▪ Rwanda
> 
> ▪ Somalia
> 
> ▪ Ethiopia
> 
> *Safest Places to Visit or “Vacations with Grandma”*
> 
> ▪ Taiwan
> 
> ▪ Australia
> 
> ▪ Papua New Guinea
> 
> ▪ Canada
> 
> ▪ Thailand
> 
> ▪ China
> 
> ▪ Mongolia
> 
> ▪ Vietnam
> 
> ▪ Laos
> 
> ▪ Malaysia
> 
> *▪ Indonesia*
> 
> ▪ South Korea
> 
> ▪ Japan
> 
> ▪ All EU nations
> 
> :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


come on the Philippines isnt even that bad! hno:


----------



## F-ian

jag.lt.cmd said:


> Nice , Farean , which part of Kalimantan is it ??


its near Bontang,Kalimantan  PM Blue_Sky where it exactly is 



santoloco said:


> come on the Philippines isnt even that bad! hno:


hey Santoloco:banana: ! I didn't make it....it was probably base by his experience.. I'm sure lots of people enjoyed philippines


----------



## Blue_Sky

Skull Cave located in Kabupaten Paser
It south from Balikpapan
I've been there before when I was small


----------



## paw25694

^^can you tell the history of the skull cave blue?? thx.. why there are a lot of skulls?? hehehe


----------



## Blue_Sky

^^

Local ancestor I believe


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

wow...that's scary..hahahhaa


----------



## paw25694

*Apo Kayan, East Kalimantan*

_Apo Kayan_​
The *Apo Kayan* is a remote highland region in the Indonesian part of the island of Borneo. It is situated close to the Malaysian border in the northwest of the province of East Kalimantan. The headwaters of the Kayan River flow through this area, giving it its name. The thickly forested plateau, which is between 400 and 1700 meters high is inhabited by Kenyah Dayaks. A visit to the Apo Kayan almost guarantees an unforgettable experience.



See Remote Dayak villages, such as:
* Long Ampung
* Long Sungai Barang
* Lidung Payau
* Long Nawang 

And do Jungle trekking here.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ wow.... looks like an interesting place


----------



## rilham2new

*SOME OF INDONESIA MOUNTAINS ..... really... really... really high......*



XxRyoChanxX said:


> ^ wow.... looks like an interesting place


*DISCOVER THE SNOW IN TROPICAL ONLY IN PUNCAK JAYA (5030 m) in Papua Province, INDONESIA*



ilham_rj said:


> pics are from MULTIPLY


----------



## rilham2new

*DISCOVER another SNOW IN TROPICAL in PUNCAK CARTENSZ (Cartensz Peak) ... located in Papua Province, Indonesia*



ilham_rj said:


> ^^ both are from MULTIPLY


----------



## rilham2new

ilham_rj said:


> Mount KERINCI (around 3800 metre) ... the highest mountain in WEST INDONESIA and SUMATRA hehehe... I luv the tea plantation...
> 
> It is located in KABUPATEN KERINCI, Jambi province, INDONESIA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, MOUNT KERINCI is an active volcano ...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

the tea plantation is awesome


----------



## paradyto

Wow Puncak Jaya Great Pics!!!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

post more please


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

View of Tao Island from Lake Toba








The view from Tao Island is quite scenic. On the left is Samosir Island. 








Approaching Tao Island. 








A mediaval-looking tower on Tao Island








Here's the resort on Tao Island, where the only link to the outside world is this satellite dish. 








The eating area of the resort. I think they have more chairs than they need. 








View from Tao Island to the Sumatran mainland


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Mountainous area of JAYAPURA, Papua Province (Eastern Indonesia)









^^ The city of JAYAPURA


----------



## rilham2new

TOmorrow.... there will be .... KOMODO ISLANDS the home of "LAST ANCESTOR" of the ancient dinosaurs.....

Btw, Komoda still exists in INDONESIA


----------



## F-ian

^^ wow you went to Jayapura,Papua?


----------



## F-ian

*WATCH IT TILL FINISH!!​*





a very beautiful video and one of the most Beautifull Advertisment you'd ever seen  

about the beauty of Indonesia.Shows 7 women representing 7 large Islands of Indonesia (Irian Jaya,Kalimantan,Sulawesi,Java,Sumatra,Maluku and the Lesser Sunda Straits)... I think


----------



## nanda*

OMG It's fascinating !!!!!!
Thank you Farean, It's magnificent.


----------



## rilham2new

Farean said:


> ^^ wow you went to Jayapura,Papua?


Nope, I just posting the pics I found from the internet...


----------



## rilham2new

nanda* said:


> OMG It's fascinating !!!!!!
> Thank you Farean, It's magnificent.


Btw, the TVC title is CAHAYA ASA.... you would have to see the another version of RUMAHKU INDONESIAKU...

CAHAYA ASA = The lights of Hope


----------



## rilham2new

INDONESIA is *NOT* EXACTLY ASIA, but it is different world than its surrounding countries..

^^ By, visiting Indonesia you got something different...

_ THE LAST ANCESTOR of DINOSAURS "KOMODO"_
can only be found in *INDONESIA *secreet paradise*


----------



## rilham2new

The exact location is KOMODO ISLANDS
1. Komodo island
2. Rinca island
also notable for the best diving and open-air fishing in THE WORLD
also the part of _THE WORLD HERITAGE SITE_

The pics...









































































*Aerial of KOMODO island*










*Also offer you the best diving and fishing site in the WORLD*


----------



## rilham2new

*More KOMODO ISLANDS*

*ENJOY WHITE-SANDY BEACHES*




























*Enjoy mysterious view.... since Indonesia actually tropical country, but have something unlike most tropical country*



















*Enjoy AFRICAN VIEW in TROPICAL *













































^^ you can also spot KOMODO by trekking in RINCA island... it is really adventurous......


----------



## rilham2new

*DISCOVER more snow in TROPICAL only in INDONESIA *

_The place called PUNCAK JAYA (Jaya Peaks) located on Papua Province (East Indonesia)...._ pics screencap from the movie of DENIAS SENANDUNG DI ATAS AWAN ...


----------



## paw25694

*Pulau Kumala, East Kalimantan, Indonesia*

_Pulau Kumala_

Located in the middle of Mahakam River, in the city of Tenggarong, East Kalimantan. The 76 ha Kumala Island provides a lot of fun and recreation. Such as 75m Sky Tower, the Cable Car, Aquarium Pesut Mahakam, Lamin House (Traditional East Kalimantan House), cottage, and so on.​
Kumala Island site plan









Kumala Island from Mahakam bridge









Kumala Island's main entrance









One of the Kutainese relief called Lembuswana in Kumala Island









Cable Car in Kumala Island









Sky Tower in Kumala Island (This is my favorite  )









This one of Mahakam bridge pic in Tenggarong (U can directly seeing it in Kumala Island)









City map and the location of Kumala Island in the middle of Mahakam River









Mahakam bridge in the afternoon









Mahakam bridge in day light









*Patung Lembuswana* (Lembuswana Statues)



























*Pasak Pulau Kumala *















credit to Blue_Sky and ichsan

PS:udah dipost belom sih ttg pulau kumala?? kalo udah bilang..


----------



## paw25694

*Pulau Kumala*

*Lamin Mencong*



*Lamin Miau
*




*Lamin Beo*


















[/URL]













*Recreation Area of Kumala Island*












*
Sky Tower of Kumala Island*









*View of Kumala Island & Resort*













*Road to Kumala Island*

- Port



- Ferry





- Ketinting (Motor Boat)



- Private Plane...?



again.. credit to Ichsan and Blue Sky


----------



## paradyto

Yup, I have the information from Disparda Sumsel for Visit Musi Year 2008. And Indonesian Music Award 2008 (AMI Award) will be hold in Palembang too


----------



## F-ian

Indonesia
in Beautiful Pictures Continued









Kalimantan dance held in Taman Mini Indonesia Indah (Indonesia in Miniature park)









uptop Mount Rinjani, Lombok









Mount Maninjau West Sumatra









Munduk Waterfall Bali​


----------



## paradyto

kay:Rinjani Mount of Lombok looks beautiful!!!! Great pics Farean


----------



## malongsari

*hm...*

:cheer: :cheer: I know... Palembang's improve a lot since I left. Missing this town {city???) very much!!!


----------



## rilham2new

Farean .. loving your pics ...


----------



## F-ian

Mando










Taman Bukit Lawang, North Sumatra










Prambanan Temple, Central Java










Dieng Lake, East Java









Sindoro Mountain , East Java









Keledung Passm,Wonosobo central Java


----------



## JAG2

this is the reason , again and again . I like coming back. Wonderful pictures of this beautiful country.


----------



## F-ian

^^hihihihiii Example of an Indonesia Addict :colgate:









Sipiso-piso Waterfall, North Sumatra









somewhere in Sumatra









Limestone Lake in Sumatra









Rice field Valley, Sumatra









Salak/Snakeskin Fruit found in Indonesia :banana: 

































Cubadak Island West Java


----------



## paradyto

The Prambanan Temple looks awsome


----------



## bozhart

Farean said:


> Dieng Lake, East Java
> 
> Sindoro Mountain , East Java


Dieng and Sindoro are located in Central Java, not East Java


----------



## paw25694

and it's Lake Maninjau, not mount


----------



## F-ian

before more of Bvlgari Bali, Here's 

Ritz Carlton,Jimbaran,Bali,Indonesia

:drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool: 
no wonder its 5 Stars


















































































so Many Pools!!! :tongue2:


Ritz Carlton Bali's Spa-on-the-rock





































​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

http://static.flickr.com/140/369236832_4044e075b8.jpg


*SALAK!! I miss SALAk!*


----------



## F-ian

Sarangan Lake, East Java

looks pretty much like the American Frontiers :cheers:

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









Credited to Bozhart


----------



## -=+cZaRiNa+=-

Farean said:


> Sarangan Lake, East Java
> 
> looks pretty much like the American Frontiers :cheers:
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credited to Bozhart


Oh my God! I thought this was in Europe (Hallstat, Austria specifically). I wanna go! Irian Jaya?


----------



## paw25694

^^ nope, it's located in East Java Province, still in Java Island








the green one,
the Lake is the most west of the green, but still in the center between north and south..


----------



## F-ian

Tengger Highlands - East Java

1.









2.









3.









4.









*Photoed by Bozhart!*:cheers:


----------



## paradyto

*PUNTI KAYU*



It's a recreational site located about 8 kilometers North of the centre of town, on the road leading to Sultan Maahmud Badaruddin II International Airport of Palembang.

Actually it is a 50 square hectares pine trees reserve designed and created into a natural park completed with such made lake, souvenirs shop, restourants, playing ground for children and other facilities.

Entertaining of home and guest artists often held on holidays.​


----------



## F-ian

Credited to *Bozhart* :cheers: 

Taken from the peak of Mt.Telomoyo (1895 m), Central Java. A mountain in the background is Mt.Andong. Do you notice how many road is on this pic?

1.









2.


----------



## F-ian

by Blue Sky

all pictures taken from http://www.divederawan.com/

*Derawan Fisherman Village*










*Resort Welcome Gate*








[/QUOTE]



Blue_Sky said:


> *Beach Side Bungalow*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Water Resort*






























There is 3 main island in derawan resort which is derawan island, kakaban island and sangalaki island. Derawan island is the main island, sangalaki island is very famous as diving site while the mangrove forest located in kakaban island.

Derawan resort located in kabupaten Berau
This is the map








[/QUOTE]


----------



## F-ian

*<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<Be Sure too look at the Pages before this!! :tongue2:*

Indonesia





















A World All its Own​


----------



## F-ian

yes that is real










*one of many Waterfalls in Lombok Island *

Were Waiting For you....​


----------



## paw25694

wow.. that Bali pic *the girl who prays* is very beautiful...
:drool:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

w0w that bali pic keren bangetttt


----------



## paradyto

The lombok island pic really goodkay:


----------



## F-ian

another waterfall in Lombok a weird one... I wonder where the water go to...it seems there's no river....










Amazing that these waterfalls are found in Just 1 Island! Imagine what you'll find in 17,508 more....

more to come 
​


----------



## JAG2

Indonesia , I love you .


----------



## icracked

Indonesia you are my one and only king.:lol:


----------



## F-ian

More of that waterfall BTW its called Gigit (or is it?) Gitgit Waterfall










The First waterfall posted up close









Exotic Treasure









Here's one I love (still in Lombok)


























​


----------



## paradyto

Sendanggile?? of Lombok? I forgot the place's name


----------



## F-ian

Last Pieces... 



















others


----------



## F-ian

Beach in Sumbawa




























Harrau Valley Bukittinggi, Bengkulu​


----------



## FlyingDutchman

I am half Indonesian,
have to go there fast! :bow:


----------



## F-ian

^^ of course you have to! its where your root and blood is... Bring your friends and family along! :cheers: 












*Rafflesia Arnoldi, No where but in Indonesia*




































Still on Bukittinggi, Bengkulu​


----------



## Alibaba

my mum is from Padang

is that Ngarai Cianok at Bukit Tinggi.. i went there few times when i was a kid!

nice photos... thanks for posting


----------



## F-ian

your welcome... credit the photgraphers not me ....

Biak,Papua,Indonesia































































​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

FlyingDutchman said:


> I am half Indonesian,
> have to go there fast! :bow:


 yes you should visit indonesia


----------



## JAG2

Indonesia . The Shining Star of Asia.


----------



## F-ian

^^ Jag did you bring all your Family and friends here yet? I hope to see one day that the whole 16+ Milion Hollandian/Netherlandian population ever went to Indonesia :colgate: Including Jan 









Grassberg Goldmine, *The World's Largest Gold Mine and also the 3rd Largest Copper mine*, Papua Indonesia










Lake Enarotali, Papua, Indonesia










Selani Waterfall, Papua, Indonesia









Happy Papuans with an Iguana :colgate:


----------



## F-ian

Sentani lake,Papua, Indonesia​


----------



## Chem

^^ I'm from Holland. I once read that the grammar of bahasa Indonesia is based on the grammar of the dutch language. I don't know if it's true but I guess it could be since Holland unfortunately wrote a very dark page in Indonesian history and it's not so difficult to learn.

But you're right, we're going off topic, so bring on more beautiful pics :cheers:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

I hope you enjoy your stay in INDONESIA!

you must try to visit those other places we have in pictures we posted


----------



## paradyto

*Palembang, South Sumatra, Indonesia.*

*IT'S PALEMBANG!!!!*























Just Click to: Palembang (Part 1) and Palembang (Part 2)
​


----------



## F-ian

^^ Very colorfull Paradyto!



Blue_Sky said:


> Pictures of recent Beckham's visit to Yogyakarta and Bali


Beckham went to Indonesia a couple of days ago :| For Vacation.... you should go there too


----------



## paradyto

for some reason???


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

ahhh I wish I can meet the beckhams!


----------



## F-ian

Here's Green Canyon Pangandaran....Bozhart Said that its best to go there in the Drought Season because the water is not muddy and the current isn't strong so you can swim there


----------



## F-ian

Rinca Island










Tawangmangu Waterfall near Solo city, Central Java

Here's a Photo of Indonesia from 1890s 










Jan and the whole Holland forumers Should come to Indonesia :banana:​


----------



## F-ian

Kawah Putih, Cidewey, Bandung

CMIIW That's Sulfur​


----------



## rilham2new

Chem said:


> ^^ I'm from Holland. I once read that the grammar of bahasa Indonesia is based on the grammar of the dutch language. I don't know if it's true but I guess it could be since Holland unfortunately wrote a very dark page in Indonesian history and it's not so difficult to learn.
> 
> But you're right, we're going off topic, so bring on more beautiful pics :cheers:


Indonesian language didnt use any grammar from Dutch language. The grammar of Indonesian language is come from the RIAU-MALAY language (Bahasa Melayu Riau). . It has been a lingua franca of Indonesian society since a lonngg time ago, even before Dutch came to Indonesia  . Maybe you shud visit RIAU PROVINCE for the real and original taste of Malay culture .. It is really close with Malaysia and SIngapore .

We may use some words from DUtch. And also the way we spell 

A , B , C , D , E , until Z is almost the same with Dutch  ... (my grandma said that  ) .


----------



## ainvan

Sorry, OOT

There are approx 5-10,000 dutch words in Bahasa Indonesia.
e.g: trakteer = traktir, koelkas = kulkas, precies = persis, toch = toh, fabriek = pabrik, oom, tante, kamer = kamar, apotheek = apotek, instantie = instansi, verband = perban, maklaar = makelar, kaartjes = karcis, kantoor = kantor, etc.

So if you're dutch, it won't be hard for you traveling around Indonesia 
You won't be disappointed. Indonesia is one of the most beautiful countries on earth. I had a great time traveling in Indonesia.
My advice, don't fall in love with Indonesian girls, they are hard to resist


----------



## F-ian

^^ yup so are Indonesian Word from Spanish:Gratis=Gratis Minggu=Domingo Sabtu = Sábado Mentega=Mantequilla Sepatu=Zapato from and Parfum From France 

@ Anivan: Thank You for your comments on Indonesia.... where are you from?


----------



## JAG2

@ Ainvan


So if you're dutch, it won't be hard for you traveling around Indonesia 
You won't be disappointed. Indonesia is one of the most beautiful countries on earth. I had a great time traveling in Indonesia.
My advice, don't fall in love with Indonesian girls, they are hard to resist 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
absolutely right


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

> There are approx 5-10,000 dutch words in Bahasa Indonesia.
> e.g: trakteer = traktir, koelkas = kulkas, precies = persis, toch = toh, fabriek = pabrik, oom, tante, kamer = kamar, apotheek = apotek, instantie = instansi, verband = perban, maklaar = makelar, kaartjes = karcis, kantoor = kantor, etc.
> 
> So if you're dutch, it won't be hard for you traveling around Indonesia
> You won't be disappointed. Indonesia is one of the most beautiful countries on earth. I had a great time traveling in Indonesia.


you are def right my friend
it is a beautiful country
and if you go to manado/minahasa, you will find people there speaking dutch sometimes like the elders ...


----------



## F-ian

More of Kawah Putih (white Crater), Cidewey near Bandung


----------



## F-ian

Telaga Warna, Dieng Plateau, Java



















Hot Springs in Dieng Plateau, Java​


----------



## paw25694

Kawah Putih smells like hell (read : sulfur).. bleh


----------



## paw25694

Keraton Jogja, Jogjakarta, with dancers inside.









Prambanan Hindu Temples, Jogjakarta









Sunrise at Borobudur Buddhist Temple, Muntilan









Parangtritis Beach, Jogjakarta









Wayang Puppets, traditional Javanese culture









Javanese Oldies







im sorry farean for disturbing your thread


----------



## paw25694

Keraton Jogja, Jogjakarta









Borobudur Temple, World's Biggest Buddhist Monument









Lembang Strawberry Farm









Parangtritis Beach, Jogjakarta









Prambanan Temple, Jogjakarta









Borobudur Temple, Muntilan


----------



## paw25694

Golf Field, Lembang, Bandung, West Java









Town of Lembang, Bandung









Borobudur Lights









Wayang Puppets, native to Java









Baron Beach, Jogjakarta









Javanese Dancer, Tari Merak (Peacock Dance)


----------



## Sukkiri

Me loves Indonesia


----------



## paradyto

Me too


----------



## paradyto

*Indonesian Batik*





XxRyoChanxX said:


> *ZIDANE IN INDONESIA*


----------



## F-ian

Indonesian Cultures & Arts 

_"Because a Paradise is Nothing if its People does not have its own Culture"_




































































































































































Unique, Exquisite, Exotic​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ I love that!

thanksss


----------



## paw25694

this is very geisha-ish









i never knew Balinese Hindu also use Bindi


----------



## paradyto

Farean said:


>


Wow, It's Nice for avatar


----------



## F-ian

The Wayang Kulit Shadow Puppet, the word Wayang is Shadow in Javanese Language (which is Bayang in Bahasa Indonesia) and Kulit is Indonesian word for Skin



> Shadow Puppet performances have become a part of Indonesia’s cultural heritage. The puppets are lovingly handcrafted out of buffalo or goatskin with moveable limbs that are worked by a highly skilled puppeteer from behind a backlit screen, casting the shadows of the puppets into a spellbinding story. The puppeteer is usually the director, producer and main narrator of the shadow world. The stories have their origins in classic Hindu mythologies and Ramayana tales and are narrated in the local dialects.












Wayang Kulit,Orginated from Indonesia, Inspiring arts of the world

a Symbol of Indonesia's Beautiful Arts​


----------



## nanda*

Lovely and very refined


----------



## rilham2new

Ouch :| , it has been a long time not posting something here, so it is time for me to just stopping by


----------



## F-ian

The Ramayana Played in Javanese Dance

Sometimes its played with Prambanan Temple as the backgound making the play absolutely breathtaking:banana:


----------



## F-ian

*Batik, the Original Javanese Textile*



> *Indonesian pronunciation: [ˈba.teʔ], but often, in English, is [ˈbætɪk] or [bəˈtiːk]) is an Indonesian word and refers to a generic wax-resist dyeing technique used on textile. The word originates from Javanese word "amba", meaning ”to write” and the Javanese word for dot or point, "titik."source: wikipedia*







































Balinese batik










Batik store in Indonesia










Batik worn on a guy










*Indonesian Batik a favorite of Nelson Mandela*










He's our Batik Mascot!!:banana: 










































I wonder how much Indonesian Batiks he has in his closet :banana: 



































Batik on Zidane

(look at the Pictures above)

*Batik is Originated from Indonesia and not from anywhere in South East Asia... just like Beer is Originated from Europe and not Australia * :cheers: ​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

that guy with the batik haha..funny expression


----------



## paradyto

Batik Keriskay:


----------



## ocean spirit

Farean said:


> _"Because a Paradise is Nothing if its People does not have its own Culture"_


:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :yes: :yes:


----------



## F-ian

^^ yup Indonesia has both....

Wedding? go Traditional Indonesian! 










^^ if you see this in a Road in Indonesia that means that a person is getting married

Absolutely Unique & Sofisticated....

Every Single Province (about 32 province) in Indonesia has there own Wedding costumes and ritual.... Majority Indonesian would Marry using the Traditional Indonesia way and some would prefer the Modern way... wedding in Indonesia are usually held inside a House or a Building and some would cost more than US $5000 depending on how grand a person would want it to be 

Javanese Wedding which is Divided into Bantense, Sundanese, Jakartan, Yogyakartan, Central Javanese, and East Javanese which is based on the provinces in Java Island























































a Javanese Pre wedding ritual of pouring water onto the body for cleansing the the soul










Gamelan as the Music 










*Traditional Sumatra Wedding*




























*Traditional Kalimantan Wedding*



















*Traditional Sulawesi Wedding*










*Traditional Balinese Wedding*



















Sorry that most of it is Javanese Weddings pics since there the easiest to find There are still Many more (Tradition Maluku, Papuan, Riau Lombok, Lesser Sunda Islands Weddings and all the provinces Wedding ceremonies)



> Minta maaf untuk mengambil foto dr flikr... Jika ada yg ingin fotonya tdk di tampil di sini, saya akan menghapusnya


For a Honeymoon?No need to go out of Indonesia.... just head to Bali, 
Lombok, or Bintan or 18,000 other Islands

okayyy.... this is like skyscrapercity and I'm like putting wedding in Indonesia...oh well it goes back to a paradise is nothing without its people having a culture of their own ​


----------



## F-ian

*Kecak Dance in Bali*



> Kecak (pronounced: "KEH-chahk", alternate spellings: Ketjak, Ketjack, and Ketiak), a form of Balinese music drama, originated in the 1930s and is performed primarily by men. Also known as the Ramayana Monkey Chant, the piece, performed by a circle of 100 or more performers wearing checked cloth around their waists, percussively chanting "cak", and throwing up their arms, depicts a battle from the Ramayana where monkeys help Prince Rama fight the evil King Ravana. However, Kecak has roots in sanghyang, a trance-inducing exorcism dance.











































































CAKolosal 2006 a Kecak performed by 5000 men

*Kecak Videos Watch'em *kay:










​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Bangka Belitung, Indonesia*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*ULUWATU, BALI*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Makassar, Indonesia *


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Sikuai Islands is really popular among Sumatrans Travellers kay: ... My Pekanbaru fell often ask me to join their trip... But, still not having any leisure time to spend, kinda busy


----------



## rilham2new

BOROBUDUR, Ancient Budhist Temple in Indonesia kay:

1









2









3


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Ouch ... how could I forget .... It is located on CENTRAL JAVA PROVINCE


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*From BALI with Love <3  *


----------



## Ringil

that's the ferry taking you to Nusa Penida, a real paradisal island!


----------



## F-ian

Tanjung Binga, Belitung Islands





















Tanjung Tinggi, Belitung Islands


----------



## paw25694

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/199/517343207_bc67aad931_b.jpg
white sands, green sea kay:


----------



## rilham2new

i LOVE Belitung :drool:


----------



## F-ian

whoa!! it seems lots of Royalties are going to Indonesian Bali to take a sip of Paradise :cheers: so why don't you join in too? :|
==================================================

*Bali Hosts Prince, Princesses, Archdukes and Archduchesses*


If you have trouble remembering names, try this one:
*Prince Lorenz Otto Carl Amadeus Thadeus Maria Pius Andreas Marcus d'Aviano of Belgium, Duke of Modena, Archduke of Austria-Este, Prince Imperial of Austria, Prince Royal of Hungary and Bohemia.*
*
In a more abbreviated case, His Imperial and Royal Highness Prince Lorenz of Belgium arrived in Bali last week with his wife, Princess Astrid of Belgium and their children (two princes and three princesses) for a holiday visit.*

Apparently nonplussed by EU travel advisories on flying in Indonesia, the Royal Family arrived on Wednesday, August 15, 2007, onboard a Garuda Flight from Makassar to enjoy the island's fine resorts and many attractions.

Gainfully employed as a Swiss Banker, His Imperial and Royal Highness Prince Lorenz of Belgium is known as Mr. Hasburg during in his work-day capacity.

The affable banker was created Prince of Belgium by Royal Decree in 1995, elevating his children to the rank "Prince(ss) of Belgium, Archduke/Archduchess of Austria-Este, Prince(ss) Imperial of Austria, Prince(ss) Royal of Hungary and Bohemia."

By all accounts, on an island that has at least 9 local kings, the Belgian Royals felt right at home in Bali.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ that's awesome!
BAli is def still one of the best


----------



## rilham2new

Farean said:


> whoa!! it seems lots of Royalties are going to Indonesian Bali to take a sip of Paradise :cheers: so why don't you join in too? :|li.


Hahahahahaha, I'm not any part of any royal family :tongue2:


----------



## rilham2new

^^ Wanna experience living in truly Indonesian COUNTRYSIDE style ....
... I mean really an Indonesian style kay: 

Try this resort, *GUMATI*




























_rice paddy field_










_the hotel_


----------



## F-ian

Pangalengan, West Java


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ lovee it... looks peaceful


----------



## paradyto

GUMATI looks nice


----------



## paradyto

*My Bali Pics...*





























​


----------



## kenworth

wow beautiful shots...!


----------



## Ton-Tille

amazing


----------



## marching

Crazy!!!!! Beautiful!!!!!! :eek2: :eek2: :eek2: :applause:


----------



## rilham2new

Wonderful BALI pics :eek2:


----------



## F-ian

Why

BALI

is *Different* from other South East Asian Island Destination


























































































​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1008/636858187_69bdc82ea2_o.jpg
omg this is so0o nice!


----------



## F-ian

sorry the images are pretty big.... but of course beautiful


----------



## paw25694

beautiful. i love Balinese rice terraces and irrigation system. unique and nice


----------



## F-ian




----------



## F-ian

that one's cool ^^


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Bunaken Island, Manado NORTH SULAWESI*


----------



## F-ian

^^ Bunaken is really Nice! here's more of it




























Siladen Resort & Spa



















Beach Bungalows



















I like the mountain near the sea...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

last time I was there, was probably 12 years ago..


----------



## F-ian

Nusa Penida, Bali










Lovina, Bali

^^ you can see dolphins there yay!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

my friend lil sister was name after "Lovina"


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*
The People of PAPUA






































BALI Island of Gods





































Tanjung Benoa Bali










*​


----------



## paradyto

Nice Bunaken!


----------



## F-ian

Kuta Square


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ I like the last pic...


----------



## paradyto

Ryo, do you have another Bunaken Pics?


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Bunaken, North Sulawesi



















Prambanan Temple, Java









Dreamland beach, Bali



















Batur Lake, Kintamani Bali










Bangka








*​


----------



## g4brielle

Fantastic Scenery !!!
===================
Definitely Rich with Culture......


----------



## F-ian

I wish I was Back in Bali~


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ the last pic!!!! lovely


----------



## paradyto

Fareankay:


----------



## F-ian

Beyonce Concert in Indonesia

International Creative Management, her Los Angeles-based talent agency, said Knowles' Nov. 1 date in Kuala Lumpur was canceled "due to a scheduling conflict."


The announcement followed recent speculation that Knowles -- who is famous for her sexy image and skimpy outfits -- was reluctant to fulfill the Malaysian government's demand for female performers to cover up from the top of their chests to their knees, including their shoulders.

Indonesia, also Muslim, has less stringent rules about how performers should dress and behave. "It is with regret that we announce the cancellation of The Beyonce Experience World Tour in Kuala Lumpur," said the ICM statement, which was made available Monday by Malaysian entertainment organizers Pineapple Concerts. "It was to mark the very first time the performer would bring her show to Malaysia."

Knowles, 26, will perform in Jakarta on Nov. 1. Pineapple Concerts Chairman Razlan Ahmad Razali said his company, which has brought Western acts such as Kanye West and Earth, Wind and Fire to Malaysia, was "disappointed and frustrated." "Though Indonesia is also a Muslim country, it doesn't have all these issues that we have," Razlan told The Associated Press. "She can perform as she likes there."

Concert promoters have said Western performers face mounting pressure in Malaysia to keep skimpy clothes and steamy dance moves off the stage amid protests by conservative Muslims who believe liberal Western performances can corrupt young people. Gwen Stefani made what she called "a major sacrifice" in August by wearing clothes that revealed little skin at a Kuala Lumpur stadium concert after Muslim students and activists called for the performance to be canceled due to the singer's sultry reputation.


*Source: *www.hollywoodreporter.com


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

asik! beyonce ke Indo! woohoo

*RESORT & HOTEL IN Manado, North Sulawesi INDONESIA

Tasik ria resort


















Santika Hotel Ad'

















*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Gardenia Retreat, Tomohon North Sulawesi INDONESIA*
































































*Bukit Kasih (Love Hill) North Sulawesi INDONESIA *


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Paradise Resort @ Likupang North Sulawesi INDONESIA*


----------



## paradyto

Very nice Ryo!


----------



## rilham2new

North Sulawesi was superb :drool:


----------



## F-ian

More of Bunaken :cheers:




























Bangka, North Sulawesi



















Wakatobi Island, South Sulawesi


----------



## Athenax

Indonesia is amazing!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ couldn't agree more


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Borobudur,Buddhist Temple INDONESIA*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*view of MT.MERAPI from borobudur*


----------



## F-ian

was this picture posted b4? 










Bunaken,North Sulwesi










Yotelafa Bay, Papua










Samosir Lake Toba, North Sumatra










a house in Bali


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

such paradise!!! lovely


----------



## paw25694

nice


----------



## Alibaba

Splendid...


----------



## rilham2new

Magnificent kay:


----------



## AceN

:master::master: awesome....


----------



## paradyto

Thanx for pics....


----------



## Venantio

Lastresorter said:


> ^^ As much as I respect and admire the rich cultural heritage of Indonesian, I think it's pretty unfair to say that Malaysians have stolen the cultural heritage of Indonesian. Simply because customs observed by some Indonesian just so happened are observed by some Malaysians (i.e the Malays) as well  Batik and Kebaya for instance are as precious to the Malay culture as well as to the Indonesian culture.
> 
> Of course, when Malaysians promote Malaysian culture, it's more than just Batik or Kebaya, because thats just part of what Malaysian culture is all about. Malaysian Chinese for instance has retained some of the oldest chinese traditions such as Chap Goh Meh and lion dances. Those, of course, are not stolen from China. Some Malaysian Indians (Hindu) still observe Thaipusam and even perform spectacular kavadi bearing ceremony, which many tourists only had a chance to witness it in Malaysia. That, is not stolen from India too. They are just ways of how many Malaysians from all cross of life uphold their beliefs and customs, respectively.
> 
> Now that Christmas is near, you see christmas trees and beautiful decorations around and people organise choral singings around town but there's no way that belief and custom is stolen too. They are just part of what Malaysian community is like


But no patents for those cultures, traditions, decorations... If all of those things you mentioned above are what you called: *"...They are just ways of how many Malaysians from all cross of life uphold their beliefs and customs, respectively..."* or *"...They are just part of what Malaysian community is like..."* or even *"... Simply because customs observed by some Indonesian just so happened are observed by some Malaysians (i.e the Malays) as well  Batik and Kebaya for instance are as precious to the Malay culture as well as to the Indonesian culture..."*, why your govt patented them, especially batik, keris? You patented those things as if those are yours and because of that you will sue whoever use them without your permission. And you say *"yeeaahhh... those are parts of Indonesian and Malaysian way of life, way of culture, we are like brother and sister???"* It means you have cheated us, doesn't it?


----------



## Venantio

Farean said:


> Amanjiwo Resorts, Yogyakarta


Aman jiwo is not in Yogyakarta, but Magelang near to Borobudur I think...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

hi *Venantio* welcome! are you Indonesian?


----------



## Alibaba

All Amanresorts are pieces of heaven

i love Amandari and Amanpuri in Phuket!


----------



## Venantio

XxRyoChanxX said:


> hi *Venantio* welcome! are you Indonesian?



I am


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

where do you live? you should also go check out the Indonesian Forum.


----------



## Venantio

XxRyoChanxX said:


> where do you live? you should also go check out the Indonesian Forum.


Yeahh.. always be there b4 comin here... 
but it's just a curious thinking: Why did u ask 4 my nationality? Something interesting in my posting or... Anyway thanks 4 your friendly greeting, glad to have it...


----------



## paw25694

because you're defending Indonesia. anyway welcome

(itu issue lama lagian.. gak usah dipanas2 in lagi ya )


----------



## Venantio

It's just because I came too late, so I replied too late also, at least I could say what I wanted to say about it.... 

It's like... emm... you found the way that you had tried to find out since a long time ago.. and you found it at last. You might be in a hurry to catch it up, after that wwoooww, you could take a deep breath, felt so satisfied...

Sori gak ada maksud memanas-manasin cuman pengen "ungkapkan kejengkelan". it's okay then...


----------



## F-ian

Ever heard of the Chocolate Hills?

we have something Similar 

*Karang Bolong, Central Java*










by Donald Jeremy O'Hare


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ yeah that's so0o cool!


----------



## skyscraper100

Yes! that is similar to the chocolate hills in my country philippines....


----------



## paw25694

cool.. reminds me of Guilin (but no river)


----------



## skyscraperboy

Farean said:


> Ever heard of the Chocolate Hills?
> 
> we have something Similar
> 
> *Karang Bolong, Central Java*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Donald Jeremy O'Hare



OMG! What a beautiful view!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Pangalengan, West Java INDONESIA


















Situ Patenggang, Ciwidey, West Java INDONESIA


















Ranca Bali, Ciwidey, West Java INDONESIA 

























*​


----------



## Venantio

Tampak Siring, Tirta Ampul, Bali










Kintamani, Bali



















Garuda Wisnu Kencana Park, Bali


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*GARUDA WISNU KENCANA PARK looks freekin AWESOME!*


----------



## Bentown

Bali.......My dream......wow wow


----------



## Venantio

Gedong Songo, Central Java



















Puncak, West Java


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

puncak! I've seen it alot in Indonesian movies these days


----------



## rilham2new

Wow,,, BRAVO VENANTIO (it rhymes GOOD  ) ..


----------



## kamski

Oh my god... Garuda Wisnu Kencana Park... I can so imagine Jet Li practices kung fu there. Damn I have to go there!

Thanks for the pics Venantio!


----------



## AceN

*<< Surf previous page for more excitement << *

Ready to see another breathtaking pictures ?... let's go :runaway:

*Derawan Island, East Borneo*









*Sangalaki Island, East Borneo*










Come and feel our hospitality.. 

Best Regards,










Credit to Chris_Lyantto 

-------------------------------

Visit Indonesia Year 2008
_Unity in Diversity_​


Spoiler



kaya gini fa ?...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

the first one!!! So nice


----------



## paw25694

*The Derawan Islands*

The Derawan Islands (Indonesian: Kepulauan Derawan) are in Kalimantan, East Kalimantan, Indonesia covering Derawan, Sangalaki, Kakaban, Maratua, Panjang, and Samama Island as well as several submerged reefs and small islets, are located in the Sulawesi Sea, on the coastal shelf of East Kalimantan 

*Map* :















Derawan Island


----------



## paw25694

Sangalaki Island


----------



## paw25694

Nabucco Island









Sangalaki Island









Derawan Island


----------



## BauIng

:eek2::eek2: lot of nice pics here
amazing Indonesia yeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaah kay:kay:kay:


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1223/1396042497_529d43d377_b.jpg
where's derawan island at?


----------



## paw25694

the only island


----------



## paw25694

Sangalaki Dive Center​


----------



## paw25694

Derawan Islands


----------



## Skyprince

amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing Derawan island "!!!! The sea is 100% sterile and 100% transparent !!!!!!!!!

Does anyone have pics of Natuna island ? I really want to go there, but almost all my Indonesian frens don't know where Natuna is !!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ so many undiscovered places in Indonesia!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*more Manado Tua*


----------



## Venantio

Skyprince said:


> amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing Derawan island "!!!! The sea is 100% sterile and 100% transparent !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Does anyone have pics of Natuna island ? I really want to go there, but almost all my Indonesian frens don't know where Natuna is !!


I know where it is located, but I have no pics of Natuna Island


----------



## Jero

TV Commercial teaser for the upcoming Visit Indonesia Year 2008. Indonesia tourism promotion program for the year 2008 by The Ministry of Culture and Tourism Republic of Indonesia. 
TVC VO (voice over): "The sound of invitation is rising, waiting for you to come... It's time for you to visit Indonesia"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RVO4Wvt_Xk


----------



## rilham2new

Skyprince said:


> amaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaazing Derawan island "!!!! The sea is 100% sterile and 100% transparent !!!!!!!!!


Indeed 



Skyprince said:


> Does anyone have pics of Natuna island ? I really want to go there, but almost all my Indonesian frens don't know where Natuna is !!


Natuna Islands are located on Riau Islands Province . Find your map, it is located exactly on South China Sea .. To go there, there is only 3 flights per week.

By using Riau Airlines, Pekanbaru - Tanjung Pinang - Matak - NAtuna flight ... using small aircraft F-50  ...


----------



## Skyprince

^^ LOOOOLLL Natuna belongs to Riau ??????????????? But it's separated tooooooo faaarrrrr !!! Everytime when I flew in morning flights from KL to Kota Kinabalu I never fail to notice that huuuuuge Natuna from the window   The sea looks sooo beautiful and the island itself is sooo huge and isolated, It can definitely beat Penang or Phuket or Bali if being developed into a resort paradise.


----------



## AceN

more to see, Derawan Island... 


























Credit to Chriss_Lyantto


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

so nice!!


----------



## Skyprince

Now am seriously thinking about visiting Indonesia, on Feb or March 2008; I plan to visit Sumatra or coastal part of Borneo, can anybody host me there ? ( again, I'm serious !!!! )


----------



## paw25694

*Visit Indonesia Year 2008*








*Calendar of Events Visit Indonesia Year 2008*









There will be more than 100 calendar of events throughout 33 provinces in Indonesia from January - December 2008 that will enhance and enrich your travel experience. Enjoy the beauty and magic of our natural and cultural appeals. Welcome to Indonesia, the endless beauty of diversity.

Click here : Calendar of Events

Download PDF File : Calendar of Events​


----------



## GoIndonesiaTV

woooow ... this is my country, i didnt know that, thank you !!


Whose photos are those ? may i put it on my web ??

The web is all about indonesia. Getting The lovely Idonesia uncovered. And this is excactly what we need. just amazing ....

boleh ya pak ?


Check it here : www.GoIndonesia.TV

semakin cinta ama ini negeri ...:banana:


----------



## skyscraperboy

GoIndonesiaTV said:


> woooow ... this is my country, i didnt know that, thank you !!
> 
> 
> Whose photos are those ? may i put it on my web ??
> 
> The web is all about indonesia. Getting The lovely Idonesia uncovered. And this is excactly what we need. just amazing ....
> 
> boleh ya pak ?
> 
> 
> Check it here : www.GoIndonesia.TV
> 
> semakin cinta ama ini negeri ...:banana:


Hi GoIndonesiaTV! Welcome to SSC.

Find out more about your country at here, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=402

Know more, Love more!:cheers:


----------



## paw25694

^^ haha you know the slogan :lol:


----------



## GoIndonesiaTV

skyscraperboy said:


> Hi GoIndonesiaTV! Welcome to SSC.
> 
> Find out more about your country at here, http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=402
> 
> Know more, Love more!:cheers:




hehe ..thanks yo ...

javanese say : _witing tresno jalaran seko kulina ... 
_
menuju tkp ...


----------



## aremania19

*Reog Ponorogo, Indonesian Heritage*

*REOG PONOROGO​*
Reog Ponorogo is a spectacular dance performed by a complete troupe that usually consist of 20-30 people. This dance is originated from *Ponorogo*, a small city in *East Java, INDONESIA*. Below is the picture of large gate of Ponorogo, which shows Reog's elements. Here in Ponorogo you will find a lot of Reog dancers and Reog equipments maker!!!

Courtesy: samandiman2007 (FLickr)
*Gerbang Ponorogo (Gate of Ponorogo City)*









What makes Reog Ponorogo famous is that the amazing performance which combines traditional dance with spiritual aspect like trance dance. Reog Ponorogo is actually a complete story based on the legend of Ponorogo Kingdom, dated back on Hindu Period on Java, when the big Kingdom of Majapahit still exist (around 14th century). The story tells the fight of King Kelono Sewandono, his Patih (Prime Minister) Bujang Ganong and their soldiers against King Singo Barong. 
More information: http://www.joglosemar.co.id/peoplecult/reog/index.html

this video captures a small but superb Reog Ponorogo performance!:





There are important components which distinguish Reog Ponorogo from other traditional dances:
1.) *Barongan* or *Dadak Merak*; weighed around 50 kg, this huge mask is supported by its player using his teeth. This component is the most distinguished one of Reog Ponorogo show
Courtesy: myudistira (Flickr)









Courtesy: helmikurniawan (Flickr)
_amazing performance of two Dadak Merak!!_









2.) *King Kelono Sewandono*; wearing mask and dances stylishly
Courtesy: t4ro (Flickr)









3.) *Patih Bujang Ganong/Pujangga Anom*; wearing mask as well but dances acrobatically, Bujang Ganong's performance is also very attractive
Courtesy: helmikurniawan (Flickr)









4.) *Warok*; known as 'spiritual soldiers', their presence during the dance is believed as 'good-luck charm' to the whole performance. Usually they also perform intermediate dance. In real life, they are very famous in Ponorogo itself as spiritual figure.
Courtesy: Flickr









5.) *Jathilan Dancer*; group of good looking soldiers, usually performed by girls, riding 'horses'


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*PRAMBANAN TEMPLE*

photo by:http://iwoth.deviantart.com/


----------



## Kailyas

I love Indonesia. Amazing and spectacular!


----------



## F-ian

The Reog Ponorogo is awesome!Thanks Aremania for the great finds!

here's

The Beautiful & Unique Sasando Instrument from East Nusa Tenggara(West Timor), Indonesia




























the sasando players










heheh I want the Hat!^^

http://flickr.com/photos/kei-kecil/507398551/in/set-72157600235171270/

Credited to Franc @flikr


----------



## aremania19

^^ no problem,, being a hardcore fan of Reog Ponorogo for more than 10 years  i want a Sasando too~!!! T_T


----------



## aremania19

*Yadnya Kasada (Kasodo) of Tengger Tribe​*
*Tengger* is a tribe of local residents of *Mount Bromo, East Java *. They live on rural area of Malang, Pasuruan, and Probolinggo. Most of them are Hindu, and it is believed that they are actually direct descendants of *Kingdom Majapahit*, once known as the biggest kingdom in South East Asia. 

Tengger Tribesmen
courtesy: impala.unibraw (Flickr)









*Legend*
Name "Tengger" is derived from name of a couple: Roro An*teng* - Joko Se*ger*. The couple is believed as the first persons who started the ritual Yadnya Kasada (Kasodo) which still carried out until now. Kasodo happens on midnight every 14th or 15th of the month "kasodo" (10th month) according to Javanese calendar. Here, Tengger people will give offerings like crops by throwing it to the crater of the mountain.

More information about the legend: http://www.petra.ac.id/tourism/kasada.htm

Decorating temple, preparing the ritual









The leader of the ritual









The offerings









credits: www.eastjava.com


----------



## pechie

beautiful!


----------



## rilham2new

Never seen Sasando that close


----------



## Kailyas

keindahan alam dan kekayaan budaya memang menjadi bagian dari kelebihan Indonesia. Go Indonesia!!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ Yup..couldn't agree more


----------



## aremania19

*KECAK DANCE of BALI​*
Kecak Dance is basically a story derived from famous epic *Ramayana*. This fragment tells about the attempt of *Prince Rama * to rescue his wife, *Dewi Sita* (Princess Sita), from the hand of evil *King Rahwana* (or sometimes known as *Ravana*). In this attempt, Prince Rama is assisted by monkey soldiers, lead by *Hanoman* (*Hanuman* or *Anoman*)

Formation of Kecak Dance, where the men (as 'monkey soldiers') sit forming a circle, and then other dancer such as Dewi Sita or Hanoman will dance in the middle of the circle
Courtesy: detengase (Flickr)









Princess Sita
Courtesy: detengase (Flickr)









Hanoman
Courtesy: hirnschmelze (Flickr)









The unique thing is that this dance does not use any music instrument. All the voices are the men's voices, in which they immitate the voices of monkeys. Click this video to see a piece of extravagant Kecak Dance!:

(performed on Banjar/village Padan Tegal, Ubud, Bali)


----------



## aremania19

*KARAPAN SAPI of MADURA​*
Karapan Sapi (or "Bull Racing") is a big event in* Madura Island, East Java*. This competition usually take place around August/September in some cities of Madura, with a Grand Final in the end of September or October in *Pamekasan *city. In this competition, the contestant (jockey) rides a kind of simple carriage drawn by two bulls. The track is around 100 meters long and the race can take 10 - 15 seconds. 

courtesy: Peter Wang (Trek Earth)









courtesy: Robert Indonesia (Flickr)


----------



## BauIng

Wow, our country is definitely beautiful !!!

Thx. kay:


----------



## Kailyas

BauIng said:


> Wow, our country is definitely beautiful !!!
> 
> Thx. kay:


Yes. I agreed. If managed properly and with well advertisements, I think tourists will come to Indonesia because no other countries that can offers the beauty of the nature (beaches, mountain, etc) rich culture, and our hospitalities without any needs to copy or imitate other culture of another countries likes our neighbor country. Go Indonesia!:banana::banana:


----------



## BauIng

Beautiful !!!


----------



## paradyto

It's time to VISIT INDONESIA YEAR 2008!kay:


----------



## Pacific_leopard

Happy New Year Magnificent Indonesia

from the Skyscrapercity Philippines


----------



## paw25694

Thanx Pacific Leopard from Philippines! Happy New Year to all :cheers:


----------



## Луиc

Yes! I always knew that Indonesia is part of Paradise on Earth, but the idea that i always had is that people who what´s to visit it are somehow limited to beaches and organized journeys because the feeling of lack of security. Is that true or people are able to visit whatever they want without problems, without being rob.


----------



## F-ian

Луиc;17442238 said:


> Yes! I always knew that Indonesia is part of Paradise on Earth, but the idea that i always had is that people who what´s to visit it are somehow limited to beaches and organized journeys because the feeling of lack of security. Is that true or people are able to visit whatever they want without problems, without being rob.


anywhere you go in the world you'd always have to plan before you get there and be cautious wheather its Moscow, Milan, Dubai or even Tokyo..why do you think that when you go to Indonesia you'd automatically be robbed? 5 Milion tourist visited Indonesia last year and the people who got problems are only 0.5%...

I'd say the chances of you being robbed is or having a problem is less than having a car crash. Also people usually go on organized Journeys because the place where they go are pretty hard to find and since English is not the Mothertongue language of Indonesian, it might be hard to communicate (well mostly in deep villages, in Indonesian Cites/towns nowadays Indonesians pretty much understand what your saying). 

Remember that Indonesia is a continent size Big Country (why its even longer than US or Australia).. if you ever get problem just go to another place in Indonesia.. simple... :cheers: anymore Qs just ask in the Indonesian Forum, we'll be glad to help


----------



## F-ian

Green Canyon, Pangandaran, West Java

better pics :drool: remember, best time to go there is in the Dry season (in Rainy Season the water is muddy and the current is strong)























































more pics later


----------



## BauIng

Nice !!!


----------



## BauIng

Fa, where are you ??


----------



## rilham2new

*Brastagi - a small town on a highland with cool climate* *North Sumatra Province


----------



## F-ian

Ritz Carlton Pacific Place
*
Jakarta's Second Ritz Carlton Hotel :cheers:
*























































revolving tv 












paw25694 said:


> *Pacific Bay* @ Pacific Place Mall





paw25694 said:


>





paw25694 said:


> [/IMG]




sorry just being random :cheers:


----------



## _BPS_

Amazing Pics!!!

I'll try my hardest to visit Indonesia this summer. What is the best time of the year to visit? Winter or summer?



Farean said:


> Ever heard of the Chocolate Hills?
> 
> we have something Similar
> 
> *Karang Bolong, Central Java*


Why is it called Chocolate Hills?


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

chocolate hills is in the phillippines.

the one in Indonesia is called "Karang Bolong"


----------



## F-ian

_BPS_ said:


> Amazing Pics!!!
> 
> I'll try my hardest to visit Indonesia this summer. What is the best time of the year to visit? Winter or summer?


go to the Indonesian Subforum and ask... I think my buddies up there know when it the right time


----------



## ace4

_BPS_ said:


> Amazing Pics!!!
> 
> I'll try my hardest to visit Indonesia this summer. What is the best time of the year to visit? Winter or summer?


there's only wet and dry season in Indonesia... i think it is best to visit around April - October when it is less likely to rain heavily (during the dry season). then again please feel free to visit the Indonesia SSC forum to get further information


----------



## rilham2new

Yeah, enjoy a warmly welcome from Indonesian )


----------



## F-ian

Ijen Resort Central Java










Martua Paradise Resort, Martua Island, East Kalimantan (Borneo) in the Derawan Islands/Archipelago :drool:











































































BTW the Photo was Taken in 06-12-07

More info on the resort => http://www.travel-library.com/cabin...maratua/maratua_paradise_resort.html#pictures

Dayym I wanna go there!


----------



## Kailyas

Yeah, great place to be visited and really peacefull.^^


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

^ i wanna go there...


----------



## JAG2

*a temple somewhere in Jogyakarta Indonesia*


----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## BauIng

Wow very nice pics guys !!! kay:


----------



## Venantio

Borobudur scenery











Candi Ijo, Yogyakarta


----------



## Kailyas

Thanks to Nick and Venantio for your nice shots.


----------



## BauIng

Nice Temple !!!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*trunyan Bali*


----------



## Venantio

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *trunyan Bali*


 ^^ Trunyan? I thought it is Kintamani...??


----------



## F-ian

Madakaripura Waterfall,East Java



















look at the size of that guy!


----------



## rilham2new

Venantio said:


> ^^ Trunyan? I thought it is Kintamani...??


Trunyan is located on Kintamani's lowland. Trunyan is only some minutes drive from Kintamani. CMIIW


----------



## Venantio

rilham2new said:


> Trunyan is located on Kintamani's lowland. Trunyan is only some minutes drive from Kintamani. CMIIW


I know it, I meant the photograph was taken from a restaurant located in Kintamani, not Trunyan. I might be wrong, but my photograph of Kintamani that I posted in this thread a few times ago, in my opinion, was taken from the same restaurant, if I'm not mistaken. And it is located in Kintamani. 

Trunyan lies at the lake side. It can be seen from the restaurant, either can Mount Batur. CMIIW...

But, actually this place has amazing panorama...


----------



## marte

a fantastic compilation ... Indonesia's landscapes and cities are breathtaking indeed


----------



## Venantio

marte said:


> a fantastic compilation ... Indonesia's landscapes and cities are breathtaking indeed


^^^^^^ Yeahh... Thanks a lot, you should visit Indonesia some time. As you know, this year is the very best year for you to come to Indonesia. Come here, be our guest.... 

Visit Indonesia and enjoy the beauties of the country. There you will find various compilations of these beauties: beautiful beaches, unbelievable ancient heritages, cities, various cultures, waterfalls, mountains, hills, paddy plantations, very rare and strange animals that cannot be found outside Indonesia, and so on....


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Jayapura Bay




























Jayapura


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*PUNCAK*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Mt. JAYA*


----------



## BauIng

Wow. :shocked:


----------



## paradyto

Congratulation for Bali wins best exotic destination award from English magazine..!!! kay:


----------



## tanzirian

Gorgeous landscapes.


----------



## BauIng

Agree.


----------



## Kailyas

More pictures, please.


----------



## tnt

nice


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Gotta Love BALI!*


----------



## Kailyas

Wow, really beautiful. That's why Bali is called the Paradise. Thanks XxRyoChanxX for sharing the pictures.


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Surf PADANG PADANG*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*G-LAND aka Grajangan, Jawa*


----------



## paradyto

:eek2:


----------



## Tucancillo

Beautiful, wonderful, breathtaking... no surprise the indonesians feel pride about their land! :colgate:

One of the best places in the world for birdwatching! kay:


----------



## paradyto

*West Sumatra*

*SIKUAI ISLAND*
*w e s t s u m a t r a*






























































































































































































by Santi kay:​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*photo's by INDONESIAN Deviant Art*

Lengkuas Island, Bangka


















Bromo, JAVA



















Jimbaran Beach










tanah lot










Flores Island










PAPUA

depapre beach










sentani










wamema


----------



## paw25694

ryo, Lengkuas is in Bangka  anyway nice pics kay:


----------



## paw25694

dp


----------



## tj_brewed

Wow!!!! INDONESIA is SUPERB!!!! :rock:


----------



## gratist

XxRyoChanxX said:


> Lengkuas Island, Bangka


Bro, you got some real nice pictures there... are their yours? i would like to ask you to contribute to this website: http://tourism-indonesia.net

These are some pictures of Ambon's undertwater...


----------



## gratist

Farean said:


> Weh Island, Aceh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more of Rinca later


Nice pictures!!! I want to go there.


----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## atmada

all those tourist objects are so beautiful
we should promote indonesia more


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Our Beloved BALI, INDONESIA*



















Sunset


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Kuta, Bali*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Discovery Mall, BALI*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Random


----------



## marching

nice


----------



## paradyto

Beautifull!!! Indonesia Megang Banget! kay:


----------



## gliazzurra

my goodness.. this is by far the most dangerous thread ever!! 

it makes me wanna empty my wallet to travel to those places..


----------



## Alibaba

this seem taken at Amankila - at Mangis?

I am going to Bali in June - soo excited...!


----------



## gliazzurra

^^ hope u have a great time!!


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

wish I was going to bali...:hickzzz::


----------



## Vivid

Gorgeous place


----------



## F-ian

I'm Back :colgate: thanks guys for Supporting this thread :bow:

Mt. Bromo, East Java










Look at all those people on the bottom of the pic 

a Batak House in North Sumatra










Sigh.. Lombok :drool:


----------



## F-ian

*Solo Batik Carnival 2008
*
too bad I missed it 
































































hope one day it'll become as grand as Rio's :cheers:


----------



## F-ian

the great view of Tembaga Pura, West Papua Indonesia

















































I absolutly Love this Pic!!! VVV


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

I want a cute dress in BATIK


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Kuta, Bali*
































































​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

cont...


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

Cont...



















​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Mt. Agung (bali)




























Lake Batur (bali)








*​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*Balangan Beach










Kintamani










Nusa Dua










Sanur Bach








*​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*
Uluwatu










Conrad hotel Chapel, BALI










Ceremony










Ulun Danu Temple








*​


----------



## paradyto

I miss Uluwatu


----------



## F-ian

ughh Finally :|
===========================

*U.S. says lifts travel warning for Indonesia*

Sun May 25, 2008 10:55am BST

JAKARTA, May 25 (Reuters) -* The U.S. State Department has lifted its travel warning for Indonesia, the U.S. ambassador in Jakarta said on Sunday, reflecting improved security and paving the way for closer ties between the two countries.*

The Islamic militant group Jemaah Islamiah, which wanted to create an Islamic caliphate in Southeast Asia, carried out a series of deadly bomb attacks in Indonesia between 2002 and 2005, dealing a severe blow to the country's tourism and trade.

Following the bombings, the Indonesian authorities worked closely with foreign allies to arrest militants and step up security.

*"The U.S. has lifted the warning due to objective improvements made by Indonesia in its current security situation," the U.S. embassy said in a statement.*

"Indonesia has not experienced a major terrorist attack since October 2005, and the government of Indonesia has disrupted, arrested, and prosecuted numerous terrorist elements," it said.

The embassy added that the warning had been in effect since November 2000 and that it was cancelled with effect from May 23 2008


----------



## F-ian

to refresh  here's

Tiu Kelep Waterfall, Lombok, NTT, Indonesia

:drool:














































You see this in a Little island on Indonesia's Lesser Sunda strait (Nusa Tenggara Barat) called Lombok

*Imagine what you can see in the other 18,000 Island of Indonesia*


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

I thot it was lifted last year?


----------



## F-ian

Ubud Hanging Gardens Hotel Bali










Manggis West Bali



















Sumbawa Islands










Amanjiwo Resort, Central Java










Borobudur Central Java looking at Mount Merbabu & Merapi


----------



## Alibaba

^^ the view from Amankila is breathtaking...!


----------



## =NaNdA=

*Bandar Lampung City, Lampung*



















*Pasir Putih Beach, Bandar Lampung*


----------



## F-ian

Bunaken, North Sulawesi

*Sigh* life on an Island... isn't it just beautiful?




























Lake Toba, North Sumatra










Mount Kerinici, Jambi province










the road to Mt.Bromo, East Java










Tiu Kelep Waterfall, Lombok

again 










see? this thread is breathtaking Dayum!


----------



## =NaNdA=

by ACeN


----------



## gliazzurra

somewhere in west sumatra, by me


----------



## Alibaba

so exotic!


----------



## phillybud

*Thank you!*

The pictures are wonderful. Here is a country that is so fantastically beautiful that words cannot describe it it's gorgeousness. The only time I visited, about 10 years ago, was to Bali. I loved it. 

By the way, the food was delicious too. There is an Indonesian restaurant here in Philadelphia that has a fabulous * Rijstaffel * that comes in a 12 course, 15 course, 20 course and 25 course version!!! Yum! :lol:


----------



## Alibaba

Yay - flying to Bali next Saturday.. cant wait!!


----------



## gliazzurra

Alibaba said:


> Yay - flying to Bali next Saturday.. cant wait!!


enjoy man.. hope u have a great time.. where are u staying?


----------



## paradyto

=NaNdA= said:


> by ACeN


kay:


----------



## ace4

^^
AceN is always able to come up with "creative" things like that... salute!!!kay:


----------



## Skyprince

I wanna see Natuna pics ! Anyone ?


----------



## F-ian

<<<<<<<<< their quite hard to find..  lemme check...patients grasshopper 

Anyways here's the Visit Indonesia 2008 tourism Teaser... Lookin Good  Watch it!:cheers:






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fpUSC9knmQ​


----------



## XxRyoChanxX

*NIKKO Hotel BALI*


----------



## F-ian

Pacific Place, Jakarta



















Pacific Bay @ Pacific Place 



















Photos Credited to *Lombok* Thank you Lombok:banana:


----------



## K14N

*Visit Lampung 2009*

Make a note to Visit Lampung 2009 guys, hehe...... :banana:

Maybe other members can help me to post pictures of Lampung?


----------



## F-ian

^^ Help yourself 

Segara Anakan Lagoon, Sempu Island, East Java

its a Lagoon enclosed by corel reefs :cheers:






























































































These Pics aren't mine.. credit them to the photographers of Flickr :cheers:


----------



## l'eau

indonesia has amazing rainforests!!!


----------



## K14N

*PRAMBANAN TEMPLE*

Visit Prambanan Temple, Yogyakarta - Indonesia 



K14N said:


> The Prambanan temple is the biggest and a most beautiful Hindu temple about 20 minutes from Yogyakarta city. This magnificent Shivaite temple derives its name from the village where it is located. Locally known as the Loro Jongrang temple, or the temple of the "Slender Virgin" it is reputed to be the biggest and most beautiful Hindu Temple in Indonesia.
> 
> 17 kilometers east of Yogyakarta, the temple is believed to have been built by King Balitung Maha Sambu in the middle of the ninth century.
> 
> Its parapets are adorned with a bas-reliefs depicting the famous Ramayana story. It has eight shrines, of which the three main ones are dedicated to Shiva, Vishnu and Brahma (all are manifestations of God in Hindu). The main temple of Shiva rises to a high of 130 feet and houses the magnificent statue of Shiva's consort, Durga.
> Prambanan Temple is beautiful temple, in fact, it is a group of temples. The biggest temple dedicated to Shiva (one of manifestation of God) with two other smaller ones, on its right and on its left, dedicated to Brahma and Wisnhu (manifestation of God) respectively. Reliefs decorating the walls of the temple depict the story of Ramayana.


----------



## tollfreak

Jakarta's still fresh water at Jakarta's Pluit District


----------



## paradyto

nice...


----------



## sulis84

Nice to see and to know there are a lot of people who care and appreciate Indonesia's richness of natures :banana:


----------



## Sony Sjklw

*Tanjung Bira ( South Sulawesi )*

The deep of celebes - sulawesi with indonesian tounge - much rarely to discover. Challenging forest, fragrant sandy beaches, beautiful mountain and much more. One of them we often call it Tanjung Bira. The beautiful white sanded beach that close to perfection. Located at remote area of Sulawesi, this beach really a wonder for the privacy lover. The special part of this beach of course the sand, it’s so smooth so i can not mention it as a sand actually, it’s close to flour. Would you imagine to take some sun bathing above it ? I can accompany you if you don’t mind.


----------



## Sony Sjklw

*Bantimurung Bulusaraung National Park*

Spectacular waterfall, cliffs and chasms and it,s butterfly and birds has always attract the visitor. Bantimurung lies about 45 km north east from Makassar city and from airport makassar just 24 km. The waterfall situated in the conservation area with butterfly breeding and in nature, the fall of water down about 14 meter high. Bantimurung is a picnic spot from many peoples from makassar city and surrounds for weekend. A good time to come to see butterfly in the morning about 10 o'clock am. Also some cave can be visit with the oil lamp to hire to local cave-guide.On this area Alfred Wallcea in 1856-1857 had stay, and catching many specimens of papilo androclesone of longest and rarest swallow tailed butterfly on his presureable time.

LEANG-LEANG;A pra-historic cave, situated about 38 km north-east from Makassar city, situated in the Karst-Natural conservation, this cave to presented the old wall picture of Babi-Rusa wild pig, and hand painted in cave wall. According to Dutch archaelogy Prof.Dr.Van Heckehrn who found this cave on 1946, actually the cave had ever used to live around 5000-30.000 years bc by cave people and those were be the origins, and some fossil and vertebrate of origins of sulawesi peoples, even all of artifact to keep in Troppen Museum as world heritance.


----------



## derwilly

Sony Sjklw said:


> The deep of celebes - sulawesi with indonesian tounge - much rarely to discover. Challenging forest, fragrant sandy beaches, beautiful mountain and much more. One of them we often call it Tanjung Bira. The beautiful white sanded beach that close to perfection. Located at remote area of Sulawesi, this beach really a wonder for the privacy lover. The special part of this beach of course the sand, it’s so smooth so i can not mention it as a sand actually, it’s close to flour. Would you imagine to take some sun bathing above it ? I can accompany you if you don’t mind.



Sorry buddy but you got it wrong. Those pictures belong to *Gili Trawangan, LOMBOK*. Trust me.

These are pics from Bira:










credit: Ardian Asmary 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ardianasmary/










credit: rafikamustafa http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## paradyto

Lombok will be the next BALI!!!!


----------



## ocean spirit

Indonesia: A secret Ocean heaven :cheers:


----------



## ace4

Kukup Beach, Yogyakarta Special Region

pics by gantengscool


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

these are some beaches around Nanggroe Aceh Darussalam province...

it's quickly getting back after the devastating tsunami...

pics from Indonesia SSC

Iboih Beach - Weh Island



























Gapang Beach - Weh Island


----------



## ace4

Lampuuk Beach


















Lhok Nga Beack




























Pulo Aceh


----------



## ace4

Klah Island



























Aneuk Laot - Weh Island


----------



## paradyto

Aceh hmmm kay:


----------



## ace4

^^
yup... the province of Indonesia with the most diverse natural scenes. starting from the beautiful beaches found all over the province, very nice mountain ranges, nice tropical rainforests nature trail, also several nice looking lakes...:drool:

not to forget the Acehnese have a beautiful and vibrant culture...kay:


----------



## ace4

Visit Bengkulu...










pics from Indonesia SSC

Soekarno's House in Exile
(Model: Zuristia Wiansari)


----------



## ace4

downtown Bengkulu...


----------



## ace4

Visit Bengkulu...

At Taqwa Mosque


Durian...:drool:


Jamik Mosque


Mega Mall Pasar Minggu Bengkulu


----------



## ace4

Bengkulu Chinatown Gate


English Graveyard Gate


Duke and Duchess Atkins Grave


Panjang Beach Sunset


----------



## ace4

Bengkulu Beach...:drool:


----------



## ace4

Tabot Festival

Festival commemorating the death of Hasan and Husein... the grandson of Prophet Muhammad (pbuh)


----------



## Sony Sjklw

derwilly said:


> Sorry buddy but you got it wrong. Those pictures belong to *Gili Trawangan, LOMBOK*. Trust me.


Thanks for correction 
another pict of Tanjung Bira Beach


----------



## ace4

^^
very nice contrast of water colours in Pantai Bira...:drool:

how far is it from Makassar...?


----------



## ace4

Tamansari (Water Castle)

Yogyakarta


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

Visit South Kalimantan (South Borneo)


----------



## ace4

Attractions in South Kalimantan

pics by kalimantanku

1. Floating Market










2. Floating Market










3. Kahung Valley










4. Kahung Valley










5. Mount Kahung


----------



## ace4

6. Kahung mountain range










7. Tamiyang Gulf Marine Park










8. Tamiyang Gulf Marine Park










9. Hanging Bridge, Marabahan










10. Kusan River


----------



## ace4

11. Loksado










12. Martapura Grand Mosque










13. Batakan Beach










14. Banjarmasin waterfront city










15. Barito Bridge


----------



## ace4

Sam Poo Kong Temple

Semarang (Central Java)


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

Visit West Java

Ciwidey White Crater

pics from Indonesia SSC

*LOCATION*: Patuha Volcano
Ciwidey, West Java, Indonesia
*
VOLCANIC FORM*: Andesitic Stratovolcano

*Latitude*: 7.15o S
*Longitude* : 107.37o E
*Elevation* : 2359 m
*Lake Diameter* : 400 m
*Temp. (oC)* : 26-34
*pH* : <0.5 - 1.3

*GEOLOGIC SETTING*: Patuha volcano is part of the volcanically active Sunda Arc, formed from the subduction of the Indian-Australian Plate beneath the Eurasian plate. Volcanism in this area began during the Upper Pliocene-Lower Pleistocene, and has given rise to the unique system of volcanos and crater lakes present today. The island of West Java alone is home to twenty-five (25) volcanos, five (5) of which contain crater lakes.

*Kawah Putih*: Two craters adorn the summit of Patuha Volcano. The dry crater of Kawah Patuha lies 600 meters northwest of Kawah Putih, a crater lake with approximately 8 meters of water depth. Kawah Putih crater lake represents a relatively stable volcanic system, with no records of magmatic or phreatic activity since A.D. 1600. Nevertheless, magmatic activity manifests itself in Kawah Putih as the hyperacid lakewater solution that results from condensation of SO2, H2S, and HCl gases near the lake bottom. 

Hydrothermal water-rock interactions in the Kawah Putih system constitute a present-day example of volcanic ore-deposit formation. Precipitation of native sulfur and other sulfides from lake waters have accumulated as extensive sulfur-rich sediments on the lake bottom. These sediments were mined during the first half of the 20th century and comprised 90% of Indonesia's sulfur production at that time. Abundant seepage of Kawah Putih's lakewaters into fractures is another mechanism of hydrothermal ore formation in the volcano.

Seepage of lakewater from Kawah Putih is also a concern to human health. This seepage acidifies the flank springs of Patuha volcano. The flank springs feed the Ciwidey and Citarum Rivers, whose waters are used by local people for irrigation.


----------



## ace4




----------



## K14N

Another picture of Ciwidey White Crater (Kawah Putih) - Soreang, Bandung - West Java


----------



## ace4

Selamat Datang, Welcome
di, to
West Sumatra
_The Ranah Minang_​









*The Map :*









pics from Indonesia SSC


----------



## ace4

Beauty of the Culture

Minangkabau People





































Pandai Sikek



























On to Pandai Sikek, the village of clever craftsmen, darkness already falling. Famous for its _songket_ weaving, _songket _being gold and silver threads woven into patterns on a base of silk or cotton. One foot loom stands in a room, just for demo, the lady jumps on and gets to it when tourists arrive. Intricate process, thread by thread. Wondering how they know the lay for each thread, the pattern is many days in the making and only a printed A4 page of it sits at her side. Apparently, there are about 20 standard patterns which they are well-versed in. Best quality costs Rp1mil for a 3m piece ($100) 

Piring Dance


















The Piring Dance is very popular among the West Sumatran people. It involves great skill and exotic and dynamic movements while the dancers hold plates or saucers in their palms! It is also known as the Candle Dance.​


----------



## ace4

Beauty of the Architecture
















































The roof is a reflection of a buffalo's horn. Buffalo is the animal icon of Minangkabau ethnicity. Minangkabau word derives from Minang and Kabau words. '_Minang_' means win and _Kabau_' means buffalo.​


----------



## ace4

delicious Minang food...:drool: :drool: :drool:

Beauty of the Cuisine











































































































​


----------



## ace4

Discover the Exotic Toraja Culture

South Sulawesi

pics from Indonesia SSC

Tongkonan traditional house









Land of Toraja









Lemo stone graves


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

Culture (Funeral Ceremony) Rambu Solo


----------



## ace4

(Baby Graves)









(Stone Graves)









(Cave Graves)


----------



## ace4

Panjang Island 

off the coast of *Jepara, Central Java*

pics by mbita (Flickr)




























by ian_bhomert (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

Samarinda Islamic Center

Samarinda, East Kalimantan

pics by kalimantanku


----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4




----------



## ace4

beautiful scenery on the north Java coastline...

Central Java

pics by bozhart


----------



## ace4




----------



## samba_man

I like so much Bali ! :yes:


----------



## ace4

^^
thank you...:cheers1:

yep...:yes: Bali is also one of my most favourite place as well in Indonesia...


----------



## ace4

Toba Lake

North Sumatra










pic by littlesthobo (Flickr)









pic by angusgr (Flickr)









pics by B10m (Flickr)


----------



## ace4

^^
so "exotic"...


----------



## paradyto

Maybe it's Indonesia's Kama Sutra Temple


----------



## Nenek Genit

*Colourful Sands Beach*

have you ever seen colourful sands beach?

Kolbano Beach, Nusa Tenggara Timur Province, Indonesia


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

^
Amazing beach!!!!


----------



## tollfreak

Sunset in Pramuka Island:








Kuningan Highlands, West Java:








Cirebon Royal Palace:


----------



## K14N

*Dreamland Beach, Pecatu, Southern Bali - BALI*


----------



## K14N

*Wanna try some interesting watersports? It's all (and many more, such as diving, snorkling, banana boat, jetski, etc.) available at Tanjung Benoa, Bali*


----------



## K14N

*Amazing panorama from Uluwatu Temple (Pura Luhur Uluwatu), southern tip of Bali Island:*


----------



## K14N

*BALI BLAST MONUMENT*, located on Jalan Legian Kuta, Bali




Just a little part of Bali...


----------



## K14N

*This one is Bedugul Temple which is located on Beratan Lake, Bali...*










*Wonderful scenery of Beratan Lake, combined with beautiful architecture of the Hindu temple make it amazing...*







*You can also hire a motorboat to go around the lake...*


----------



## Nenek Genit

^^i swear Dreamland Beach is truly beautiful. i've been there few days ago


----------



## gliazzurra

K14N said:


> *This one is Bedugul Temple which is located on Beratan Lake, Bali...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wonderful scenery of Beratan Lake, combined with beautiful architecture of the Hindu temple make it amazing...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You can also hire a motorboat to go around the lake...*


heavenly.. truly the last paradise on earth..


----------



## K14N

*Mount Batur and Lake Batur @ Kintamani, Bali...*


----------



## K14N

*Tanah Lot Temple (Pura Tanah Lot), BALI...*

** Inaugurated monument of the Temple conservation...*



** Scenery around the Temple...*






** Sometimes during low sea-level, we can go to the Temple on that island...*



]








** This is the place for Hindu people to worship and pray...*


----------



## K14N

*SARANGAN LAKE, Magetan, East Java...*

**The Lake*






** We can hire a boat or just ride a swan boat here*









** View to the city*


----------



## K14N

*MOUNT BROMO, East Java*







*Mount Bromo is a great place to see sunrise!! Here are some pics (sorry it's really crowded when I took these pics):*


----------



## K14N

*BOROBUDUR TEMPLE, Magelang - Central Java*

** From distance:*



** Close-up Image (It was raining when I was there, so there were so many umbrellas :nuts*



** Stupas of the Temple:*


----------



## tollfreak

*Getting away from it all in West Sumatra*

Adji K, , Contributor, , Solok Selatan | Sun, 02/01/2009 11:45 AM | Travel

West Sumatra's natural beauty has long had regional cachet, even dating back to the early 1900s during the Dutch Colonial era.

It abounds with mountains, valleys, rivers, springs, caves and forests. One regency in the province, Solok Selatan, or South Solok, has them all. Recently we traveled through Solok Selatan for five days to see for ourselves how the natural beauty was standing up.

Our rental car set off on smooth asphalt roads from the Minangkabau International Airport leaving West Sumatra's capital Padang behind us. Just past the Bung Hatta Nature Park, we began the first real adventure: twisting and turning roads with plenty of rocky roadbed. But we had no excuse to worry: The lush vegetation and clean, fast-running streams caught our attention from both sides of the car.

The rain caught up with us when we made a stop at Kayo Aro Lubuk Selasih restaurant for lunch. It was still a long way to Solok Selatan. Another stop we made was at Di Atas Lake before reaching the border between Solok Selatan and Solok. Before dusk we arrived at Wisma Umi Kalsum lodging in Muaro Labuh where we stayed the night. We fell on a happy coincidence for we got the chance to enjoy rarely seen traditional performances like Rahab and Saluang Panjang after dinner, staged for some well-heeled guests staying at the modest inn. 
Our first full day was devoted to exploring the awe and fun of the region's fast waters. Our first destination was the 15-meter-high Imbulun Sangir waterfall on the Batang Liki river located at the village of Lubuak Gadang, 161 kilometers from Padang. Then we ventured on to another waterfall 10 kilometers further upland, the Tansi Ampek in Sungai Lambai village. This waterfall is unique because it sits smack-dab in the middle of a tea plantation. To reach it, we had to walk single file along a narrow 100-meter path. Its waters feed at least 10 rivers in Solok Selatan, three of which have top-notch rafting spots. Tempted by the currents, we eventually tried this sport at the most famous of the three, Batang Liki. Lunch was served riverside once we finished rafting that watercourse. We continued on to Batang Sangir which had stronger currents. Generally speaking, Batang Sangir is rated five out of six for difficulty, six being most challenging. The last stage of the rafting session put us on the famous Batang Hari river, 79 kilometers from Padang Aro, the capital of Solok Selatan. This river marks the border between the West Sumatra and Jambi provinces.

The next day we shifted our attention from rafting to hiking. The Mitra Kerinci tea plantation was our starting point as we set out to climb Mt. Kerinci (3,805 m) the highest mountain in Sumatra. Most climbers ascend via the Kresik Tuo (old route) starting from Kerinci Regency in Jambi, but we had heard about a new approach. Upon arriving at the tea plantation, we spent half an hour just admiring the breathtaking scenery of the sea of tea bushes against the backdrop of Mt. Kerinci. Then it was time to drive to the base camp to start our climb. We met Hedi who recently led an 18-member team to open up the new route. "We've opened this new route called the North Route. Water supplies are more accessible from this route compared to the old way up from Jambi."

"Just 100 meters before reaching the peak we will cross the conventional route, the Kresik Tuo." 

We returned to our lodge before gearing up for the next adventure; going inside the Earth, or caving. Our destination this time was Bukit Sungai Mintan cave in Sangir Batanghari district. We drove close to the cave, then pulled off to the side of the road. Inside the cave we found underground rivers with moderate currents and many stalagmites and stalactites. There were even columns where the two formations had joined, in the cave's depths. Except for villagers, few people have explored this cave, apparently, which may account for its pristine condition.

Having roamed the cave, we returned to our lodgings and rested up. Our plan was to visit the hot springs Panas Sapan Maluluang in Nagari Alam Pauh Duo, 23 kilometers from Solok Selatan's capital. The spring, deep inside a rubber tree plantation, was accessible by car or motorcycle.

Legend has it Sapan Maluluang and its small pond about five by 10 meters square formed after a volcanic eruption. Billowing steam and the pungent smell of sulphur welcomed us as we approached. Too hot for a dip, the waters are said to be 100* Celsius. To test this, we took some eggs, put them in a plastic bag and placed it in the pond. Voila! In less than 10 minute, our boiled eggs were ready to eat. 
rubber tree and coffee plantation. Several smaller caves in this village were worth the visit. Though as not as pretty as the first caves, these were interesting because residents were using them to breed swallows and sell their highly prized nests.

Over so soon? On our way back to Padang, we did the math. Five days were too few. Along the way we got the feeling we had glimpsed only a small sampling of Solok Selatan's beauty
If You Go...

Solok Selatan is the youngest regency in West Sumatra. Home to more than 130,000 people, it is accessible with ground transportation from the Minangkabau International Airport in Padang.

You can take a public minibus or rent a car at the airport. The minibus usually charges Rp 50,000 (about US$5) and a rental car will cost you Rp 450,000 per day.

It takes 3 hours to get to Solok Selatan from Padang. If practicality and security matters, most travel agents in Padang can set you up with a tour package


----------



## tollfreak

*Romance, serenity at the Water Palace*

Thu, 01/22/2009 1:48 PM | Surfing Bali

If you're hungering for a taste of history, art and culture, you will get a good dose in Karangasem regency, in the eastern part of Bali, which is rich in examples of the island's cultural heritage.

Taman Soekasada or "The Water Palace" in Ujung is one of Bali's finest such cultural treasures.

It is, in short, an astounding architectural and cultural jewel not to be missed.

The 12-hectare water palace complex some 5 kilometers south of Amlapura, the capital of Karangasem, is ringed by an ornate fence.

The three big pavilions float on a serene lotus pond, connected by bridges, creating an intriguing and romantic atmosphere.

The palace was designed and constructed under the patronage and protection of Karangasem's last king, Anak Agung Anglurah Ketut Karang Asem, in 1926.

The late ruler, a learned and well-traveled man, modeled Soekasada on the Versailles Palace in France.

It was originally intended as a meeting place and guesthouse for delegates of the Dutch government and dignitaries of other countries visiting tropical Bali. 

The wide windows of the pavilions look over the palace waters, testimony to the late ruler's passion for harmonizing nature and art. As a culturalist with an international perspective, he blended traditional motifs with modern materials, and balanced Western-style geometry with a Balinese sense of place and symbolism. To ensure his cultural vision materialized, he personally oversaw work at the construction site.

A visit is memorable: Take in the exotic blend of western and Middle Eastern architectural styles enlivened with intricated Balinese carvings, or stroll under the Middle Eastern flavored archways held up by elegant Italian columns, or pause a moment in a walkway shaded by frangipangi and mango trees.

The highest point in the park affords a marvelous view over the distant Lombok Strait and the lush green hills of Mt. Rinjani in Lombok. The view north is a breathtaking panorama of rice terraces set against the backdrop of the mighty Mt. Agung.

Soekasada sustained severe da-mage during the eruption of Mt. Agung in 1963 and the earthquake in 1975.

Because of the future of Bali's rich art and cultural heritage lies in its past, intensive restoration work was carried out from 2000 to 2004 by members of the Karang Asem court.

Thanks to these efforts, one of Bali's finest examples of its cultural heritage has been saved.


----------



## K14N

These are pics of Jogjakarta and Surakarta (Solo) City, the center of Javanese culture in Indonesia...

*Malioboro Street, the most popular shopping area in Jogjakarta (there are separated streets for machined and non-machined vehicle):

*





*Jogja people usually eating on the edge of the street, called "lesehan":

*



*The most famous Indonesian traditional clothes is Batik, and Solo City is deserved to be called as one of the best Batik producer in Indonesia. Here are some pics of making Batik process (called m'batik) in Batik Semar, a famous Batik store in Solo:

*


----------



## tollfreak

*Seeking some rest and recreation in the hidden corner of Batam
*
Simon Marcus Gower , The Jakarta Post , Jakarta | Wed, 01/21/2009 2:21 PM | Travel


Let’s start by being brutally honest: At first glance, Batam Island does not really appear a great vacation proposition. 
Parts of the island are best described as an eyesore, with highly utilitarian industrial and commercial premises stretching over large swathes of the land.
And let’s be frank about the land itself, too – flat for one thing, with soil – exposed through the island’s numerous excavations – in an unappealing orangey-yellowish color that looks infertile and grubby. 
Now we’ve got that out of the way, there is one more thing to add: Better things lie ahead.
As you travel from the island’s Hang Nadim airport to the area known as Nongsa, the industrial and commercial buildings – and that grubby-looking soil – gradually give way to dense thickets of shrubs and low-lying plants.
Keep going. This unkempt shrubbery then gives way to something else – to signs of humanity taming this wilderness and making it into something lovely and fresh. You have arrived at the dreamy vacation area of Nongsa, Nongsa is in the northern coastal region of Batam Island, with attractive inlets and beaches that add up to an idyllic and tranquil setting for some rest and recreation. There are golf courses here for those so interested, but it is much more the coast, the beaches and the resorts along the waterfront that attract visitors.

The resorts at Nongsa range from the pristine and ultramodern to the more traditional and tropical made from timber and bamboo with thatched roofs. Some of the modern architecture is impressive but those who find all that concrete and steel clinical and cold with may prefer the more “traditional” architecture with its natural materials.
Regardless of the style of architecture, the common theme here is the sea and the Strait of Singapore that Nongsa looks out onto. The shores and skyscrapers of Singapore are visible in the distance – no prizes for guessing why Singaporeans account for many of the holidaymakers.
Singapore is but a 45-minute ferry ride away, making it all too easy for those city-dwellers to escape their crowded city-state for the tranquility of Batam’s resort, the ferry dropping them at the very well-constructed and -managed ferry terminal known as Nongsapura.
Thanks to Nongsapura, getting to and from the resorts is easy and comfortable, with ferries setting off at regular intervals to destinations in both Singapore and Malaysia. These speedy ferries deftly negotiate busy waters, weaving around the huge cargo ships and tankers that pass through the strait. Before all that, though, comes the Nongsa River.
The Nongsa River connects the island to the strait. Like much of the rest of Batam Island, it is surrounded by dense vegetation, which lends it a distinctly wild air. Trips upriver to view exotic birds and wild monkeys are possible, although most people find it hard to drag themselves away from the coast.
One of those coastal attractions is Nongsa’s impressive and expansive marina open to private vessels. Otherwise, there are plenty of watery activities to help while away the holidays: fishing, snorkeling, parasailing, water-skiing, jet-skiing and banana boating.
The downside of all these water activities is the water itself – or more particularly the clarity of the water. It is perhaps only to be expected that with this strait being a major marine thoroughfare – dozens of massive ships pass through the Strait and often time clouds of exhaust fumes can be seen belching from their enormous engines – the water is going to be on the murky side of pristine.
The problem of pollution is also evident in the work of the cleaners raking the beaches each morning, burying the less desirable offerings that have been washed up on the shore.
Never mind – there is no need to swim in the sea, as the resorts all have their own swimming pools replete with fountains and waterfalls, and a mix of depths to please everyone from children and the more serious swimmer. Given this, the sea may be better left alone as a backdrop for the resorts.
Otherwise, the environment in Nongsa is generally clean and well kept, creating great benefits for the local wildlife. In the thick lush forests, visitors can see exotic and colorful birds going about their business of foraging and nesting. At night, bats sweep across the sky, gorging themselves on the abundant fruit hanging from the trees.
Nongsa and its resorts may be quite different from the rest of Batam Island, but are created ideally for rest and recreation. The detail in the construction and management of the hotels and resorts means taking a vacation here can be very pleasing and satisfying – regardless of first impressions


----------



## K14N

This is pic of Bintan - a resort island, just minutes from Batam Island and Singapore:



Pic is taken from Kompas.com


----------



## K14N

More pics of Sarangan, an interesting tourist destination in Magetan, East Java:

*Sarangan Lake, center of the site:*







*It's nice to go around the lake by boat, feeling the cool weather, nice scenery!!*






*View to the mountain, it's a lil bit cold here:*






*Sarangan Market, place to buy some interseting stuffs, delicious food, etc.
You can also ride a horse here...*


----------



## K14N

*More Pics from Mount Bromo Area, a must-visit tourist destination! (I've posted some photos of it before, just check my prev. post)*

*Feel the charm...*




*Waiting for sunrise here @ Pananjakan Area - Bromo... It provides spectacular view of sunrise, and you can see it for free!!*




*and these are some pics of them (some others already posted before, check it out...)*







*Now let's see the surrounding environment... In this pic below, the tallest mountain in distance is Mount Semeru, of the highest mount in Indonesia. Can you see that lake of sand below? We'll go there later...*




*Here we are at that lake of sand (in Indonesia it's called "Telaga Pasir", means Sand Lake or Lake of Sand). We are on our journey to the top of Mount Bromo. That mount in the background is Mount Bromo:*




*Mount Bromo is inhabited by local people, Tenggerese tribe, and most of them are Hindu. That's why we can find a Hindu Temple here:*




*This pic is taken during my journey to the top of Mount Bromo. We can choose either to walk or ride a horse:*




*and these pics represent how does it fell when you've arrived at the peak of Mt. Bromo... Those small dots are people!!*










*Some tourists wanna test their adrenaline by taking pictures at the (very) edge of the mountain top. Thin line between life and death there!!*





*The crater... Mount Bromo is an active volcano.*


----------



## SilentAdmirer

*Amazing*

A Country of Paradise ... ^^


----------



## samuel89

*33 Provinces of The Republic of Indonesia*


Bali ​Bangka & Belitung Islands
Banten ​Bengkulu
Capital of Great Jakarta 
Central Borneo
Central Celebes
Central Java ​East Borneo
East Java
East Lesser Sundas ​Gorontalo
Jambi
Lampung
Moluccas ​Nanggroe Aceh Darussalam
North Celebes ​North Moluccas
North Sumatra ​Papua ​Riau
Riau Islands
South Borneo ​South Celebes ​South Sumatra
Southeast Celebes 
Sultanate of Yogyakarta ​West Borneo
West Celebes
West Java
West Lesser Sundas
West Papua
West Sumatra ​


----------



## Nenek Genit

*Grojogan Sewu Waterfalls, Karanganyar, Solo City* 



gantengscool said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> .....lagi, Tawangmangu ^^ :
> 
> 1.
> 
> 
> 2.
> 
> 
> 3.
> 
> 
> 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## ulost16

*When i lived in BALI - BLOO LAGOON*

With my friends, in our trip.
One of the best snorkeling spot in BALI, unfortunately there was huge waves.
































































This place juts a few minutes away form Padang Bay Port (Ferry services to Lombok)


----------



## ulost16

*When i lived in BALI - Balangan Beach*

This place is good beach for enjoying sun bathing.


----------



## ulost16

*When i lived in BALI - Bedugul, Legian*

Bedugul, 15 minutes away from my office (Pacung)



















Ground Zero Legian


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

So Beautiful!
Proud to be Indonesian...!









So Green...!


----------



## Nenek Genit

thx Melvin
FYI, this thread has 1,010 posts and 110,110 views until i post this one
what a beautiful n unique number


----------



## tollfreak

*Transcendent Bali
A temple visitor finds that an exotic Hindu rite of passage fulfills his wish for cleansing*

By Ed Rampell / Special to the Star-Bulletin 

POSTED: 01:30 a.m. HST, Apr 12, 2009

(Single Page View) | Return to Paginated View
There are many tropical isles, but what makes Bali unique is its age-old Hindu culture and spirituality. Visitors to the "Morning of the World" can participate in a Melukat, or Balinese karma cleansing ceremony. This purification process, presided over by a pemangku (Hindu priest), seeks ablution for the body and soul and is offered to guests at the private temple of the Four Seasons at Sayan, located near the famed artists' village of Ubud.

BALI HIGH

Hotels 
» Four Seasons Resort Bali at Sayan: (800) 819-5053; www.fourseasons.com/sayan/. For reservations at both of Bali's Four Seasons, email [email protected].
» Four Seasons Resort Bali at Jimbaran Bay: (800) 819-5053; www.fourseasons.com/jimbaranbay/
» Parigata Villas Resort: www.parigatahotelsbali.com/?page_id=29.

Getting around
» Panorama Tours: www.panorama-tours.com.



During this rite of passage I'm barefoot and garbed in a Balinese sarong, turban and white shirt. The religious shrine is located off a main road at the expansive resort of rolling hills and rivers, up a long flight of stone steps through the verdant, lush jungle. Is this the path to enlightenment?
An offering of flowers lies before the temple's brick entranceway, flanked by rock statues depicting gods from the Eastern pantheon and palm fronds. A resort staffer explains that the woven leaves of the coconut tree point downward to remind humans of the importance of being, literally, down to earth and humble. Inside the holy place, a 60ish man clad in white from head to toe in a turban, Nehru jacket and sarong sits cross-legged on a plaited pandanus (palm mat) in front of a table laden with fruit and flower offerings to the gods, burning incense and chanting in Balinese or Sanskrit. Black and white checkered umbrellas -- signifying the duality of good and evil, the eternal struggle between the forces of light and darkness -- stand near the temple's intricately carved altar, depicting floral designs, Hindu deities and barongs (magical spirits).

The mustachioed high priest rises, sporting a flower behind his right ear and grains of rice on his forehead, holding in both hands a bowl with a frangipani floating in water. My hands, feet, face and mouth are washed as the pemangku proceeds to chant, bang a mini-gong, sprinkle me with water from the bowl, blow incense smoke toward me and ring a brass bell. I drink some holy water; rice is placed on my forehead. The guru and I face one another, our hands clasped in prayer.

At the conclusion of this exotic ritual, the priest ties a piece of string, benang sidatu, around my wrist to remind me of this soul washing. During this pilgrim's progress in Bali I wear the string until it falls off of its own accord, representing the seeker's quest for balance and harmony. Literally and figuratively, the Melukat ceremony gives visitors a taste of Bali's renowned transcendentalism.

from :http://www.starbulletin.com/travel/20090412_transcendent_bali.html


----------



## tollfreak

*Fatahillah Square, heart of derelict town
*
The Jakarta Post | Sat, 04/18/2009 1:44 PM | City

At the heart of the Old Town area, lies Fatahillah Square, a 1.5-hectare plot of land in front of the Jakarta Historical Museum.

In September 2007, the city administration began its Old Town revitalization program by restoring Fatahillah Square, but not much face-lifting has been done since then.
The square is still a hub for people going to the Old Town area. Many only identify the Old Town with the areas nearby the square, discounting Sunda Kelapa harbor in North Jakarta and Pekojan area in West Jakarta.
This comes as no surprise, since the square is pretty much the only decent place for people from all walks of life to hang out. 
Families, heritage lovers, budding photographers, students and lovers flock to the square especially at the weekend.
Museums around the square, although boasting interesting collections, are less popular than the square itself.
The city administration has tried to coax investors into revitalizing the area by restoring close to 200 rundown yet historical buildings. However bad traffic, smelly rivers and a number of seedy spots in Old Town have deterred big money from coming there.
But the flock that does come to the square shows the Old Town has not lost its charm.









Tree for kids: A visitor sits his two kids on a tree branch in front of Fatahillah Square so they can play with other children. (JP/PJ Leo)








Steal the game: A group of children play soccer in Fatahillah Square. Many children take advantage of the square to play sports, due to lack of open-air playgrounds in the city. (JP/PJ Leo)


----------



## Lady Arabia

some pics seems like taken from another planet, so beautiful


----------



## ulost16

*LOMBOK*

When my friends went there, unfortunately i have resigned from my office in Bali.


----------



## r4d1ty4

goolah_gaalih said:


> Telaga Sarawandori, Papua's hidden paradise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Telaga Sarawandori, Yapen Waropen, Papua
> 
> 
> Indonesia memang luar biasa kekayaan alamnya. Anda tidak akan pernah membayangkan keindahan seperti apa yang dapat Anda nikmati bila menikmati telaga yang begitu bening dan mempesona seperti Telaga Sarawandori. Telaga berwarna biru dengan panorama yang sangat indah ini terletak di desa Sarawandori, sekitar 5 km dari kota Serui, ibukota kabupaten Yapen, Papua. Di sini dibangun sebuah objek wisata yang ramai dikunjungi oleh masyarakat kota Serui pada hari Minggu dan hari-hari libur lainnya. Selain sebagai objek wisata juga tersedia rumah-rumah untuk tempat istirahat melepas lelah sambil bermalam. Obyek wisata ini dikelola oleh Dinas Pariwisata Kabupaten Yapen Waropen di Serui. Jauh dari keramaian dan masih amat alami, akan membuat liburan Anda tidak akan terlupakan.


taken from kaskus
thanks to : goolah_galih


----------



## tollfreak

Club Med,Bali Pics by just.whatever


----------



## Nenek Genit

*Cultural Event 2009*@ *Solo City*


June










July








everyday


----------



## Nenek Genit

*Cultural Events 2009 @ Solo City* few Months ago (be there next year)



January^^






March^^




April^^


----------



## Nenek Genit

Official website Solo Batik Carnival

*www.solobatikcarnival.com*


----------



## bagak

*M - E - N - T - A - W - A - I , WEST SUMATRA.
​*All photos are taken from Wavepark Mentawai Surfing Resort. http://www.wavepark.com/ 

contact address :
Padang Office:
Jalan Nipah No. 20J
Padang, West Sumatra 25118
Indonesia
PH: 0751 812837
FAX: 0751 812835
CELL: +628126607764, +628126635551

Email:
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]
[email protected]

New Zealand Residence:
100 Lysnar Rd. 
Gisborne, New Zealand
PH: +64 6 868 8164
FAX: +64 868 1624




...off the West Coast of Sumatra in the Mentawai Archipelago - West Sumatra




The aerial photograph below is the best tool to show you where things are in relation to each other on the island resort. The island is about 66 acres, to give you some sense of scale.





The Accommodation














and the Actions:






































And the views:


















SUPPORT INDONESIAN TOURISM........


----------



## paradyto

Woow... Surfing Paradise!!kay:


----------



## tollfreak

Bunaken Island: A return to the beauty of the deep

Arief Suhardiman , The Jakarta Post , Bunaken, Manado | Sun, 06/14/2009 12:11 PM | Travel




















A Nudibranch, Chromodoris Lochi


----------



## K14N

^^ always want to go diving there @ Bunaken - Manado, diving paradise!


----------



## tollfreak

*Travel Postcard: 48 hours in Jakarta for history buffs
*
Fri Jun 26, 2009 4:40pm IST

By Jennifer Henderson

JAKARTA (Reuters Life!) - Got 48 hours to explore the history of Jakarta? Reuters correspondents with local knowledge help visitors with a penchant for the past enjoy Indonesia's bustling capital.

FRIDAY

6 p.m. - Step back in time to 1800s Indonesia at Bunga Rampai Restaurant, Menteng. Let your tastebuds tingle with some spicy nasi buketan -- pandan-flavored rice, served with meat, shredded omelet and chilli -- as you dine in elegant, white surroundings reminiscent of the Dutch colonial period.

SATURDAY

5 a.m. - Start early to escape the morning rush hour, and head north to Kota or Old Jakarta, the original settlement from which the modern city grew. Ensure you have one-thousand rupiah (10 U.S. cent) notes as most of the museums charge a small fee.

5.30 a.m. - Head to the docks to watch the sunrise over the Javenese sea at Sunda Kelapa. The 500-year-old port, and the village around it, once served as a trading point between the Portuguese and Hindu Kingdom of Pajajaran, it was later used by the Dutch. Tours are available from the tourist hut on the dock.

7 a.m.- For the very adventurous, try to eat at one of the local warungs or food stalls east of the dock.

8 a.m. - Take a bicycle taxi or 'sepeda ontel' to the nearby Pasar Ikan fish market. Even though the auction is long over (it takes place at 3 a.m.), it is still bustling with activity.

9 a.m.- Stroll to the old spice warehouse nearby that is now the Maritime Museum. Typical of many of Jakarta's museums, the buildings are not always in the best of repair and there is little direction for tourists, but this adds to the adventure, as you climb creaky dusty wooden staircases. Climb the harbor watchman tower near the museum for a bird's-eye view, and see the large Dutch East Indies Company logo still visible on buildings.

10 a.m.- Head to Fatahillah square, and the many museums there. The fastest way to beat the traffic is by motorbike taxi (ojek) or a noisy three-wheeled "bajaj."

11 a.m.- Watch a traditional performance at the Wayang Museum, on the site of an old Dutch building on the square. Wayang puppets are an integral part of Indonesian culture and the museum has an extensive collection from across the archipelago.

12 p.m. - Lunch is but a stroll away at the adjacent Batavia Cafe. The old teak wood furniture and sweeping 1920s decor give the cafe a relaxed, breezy atmosphere. The 19th century building was re-opened in 1993.

1 p.m.- Lock yourself in the cramped prison cells at the bottom of the Jakarta History Museum. The museum in the former city hall of Batavia, now Jakarta, is home to grand rooms filled with antique furniture, such as a ceiling-high glass fronted filing cabinet and dining tables once laden with colonial feasts.

2 p.m.- One of the better-kept museums is the Fine Art and Ceramics Museum across the street from Taman Fatahillah.

3.30 p.m.- Discover the hidden Candra Naya, a Chinese mansion enclosed in the shell of an apartment block under construction and which was saved from the developers.

4 p.m.- A short ride away is the National Archives Building. The attractive building houses an interesting array of bric-a-brac from the Dutch and Portuguese periods. The building closes at 4.30, but the garden remains open till 6 p.m.

5.30 p.m.- The oldest Buddhist temple in Jakarta is located in the back streets of Glodok, which is also Jakarta's Chinatown. As you pass through the gates you are greeted by a haze of incense and pleading faces of beggars who sit in the courtyard.

6.30 p.m.- Go to Gajah Mada, that cuts through Glodok, for some authentic Indonesian Chinese cuisine for dinner.

SUNDAY

9 a.m. - Pack your lunch and then head to Monas, the national monument. The towering column, topped by a golden flame, was conceived by Indonesia's first president Sukarno. Take an hour to walk the circumference of the complex before the weather heats up, looking out for statues of national heroes.

10 a.m.- Go to a concealed underground entrance below the base of Monas to visit the museum and also go to the top for views of Jakarta.

12.30 p.m. - Find a shady tree in the grounds of Monas to picnic among the locals.

1 p.m.- For everything Indonesian, go to the nearby National Museum. The building's old and new sections offer a thorough history of Indonesia's people, culture and islands.

2 p.m. - Stroll the manicured, shady lawns of the presidential palace and take in the neo-classical buildings. The palace, occupied first by the Dutch then the Japanese, now hosts state functions and official meetings for the president.

3 p.m.- Follow the call to prayer at the Istiqlal mosque, one of the biggest in Southeast Asia and which was designed by a Christian architect. Ask for a guide to explain the history of the mosque and the customs of Islam.

4 p.m.- For another religious experience, head to Jakarta's 19th century Catholic cathedral across the road.

6 p.m.- Relax after a long day on a padded couch in Lara Djonggrang in Menteng. The atmospheric Indonesian restaurant is filled with antique furniture.

(Editing by Miral Fahmy/Ed Davies)


----------



## tevnalan

Mentawai Island!!!!^^


----------



## tollfreak

*Thousands Hit The Streets to Celebrate Batik, Indonesia’s Cultural Treasure
*
Thousands of people lined Jalan Slamet Riyadi in the batik capital of the world on Sunday during the 2009 Solo Batik Carnival in Central Java. 

Participants decked out in costumes featuring the traditional artwork walked and danced the 10-kilometer route to the delight of those in attendance. 

Solo Mayor Joko Widodo said the event had attracted the attention of the world and had helped Dindin Wahyudin, the Indonesian deputy ambassador for Unesco in Paris, convince Unesco to list batik as part of the world’s cultural heritage. 

“In every entrance point to Solo — in Adi Soemarmo Airport, Balapan Railway Station and Tirtonadi Bus Station — we display a welcome banner stating that Solo is the ‘Batik Capital’ of the world.” 

Trade Minister Mari E Pangestu opened the festival. Wearing a batik costume reminiscent of those worn by the princesses of the Solo palace, she said that the annual carnival would raise Indonesia’s global profile in the creative industries. 

“We will never stop hoping people will visit Indonesia,” she said. “Not only coming here as tourists, but also to cooperate in the creative industries. The 2009 Solo Batik Carnival is a special moment to tell the world that batik is truly Indonesian.” 

A number of foreign officials were in attendance, including Nico Barito, the honorary consul for the Republic of the Seychelles. 

“It is like being in Rio de Janeiro,” he said. “But the costumes and the choreography are unique and that makes the event special.” 

Dynand Fariz, who helped develop the event as a concept, said that batik was not always about the fabric. The motifs could also be displayed through masks. 

“This event has a ‘mask’ theme,” Dynand said. “We can promote batik and masks as part of our cultural wealth.” 

Quintanova Rizqino, the coordinator of the 2009 Solo Batik Carnival Workshop, said that the event raised three mask characters: Panji Mask, Kelana Mask and Gecul Mask. 

“Panji Mask tells about Rama and Shinta legend,” said Quinta. “There was also a character known as the Sekartaji Princess. Kelana Mask has a strong yet cruel character. Gecul Mask has a fun and amusing character with brighter colors.” 

On Saturday, Quinta said that hundreds of the carnival participants had conducted workshops over the past two months. They also went to several traditional markets, shopping malls and community centers to promote the beauty of batik. 

“This is the second Solo Batik Carnival in Solo,” he said. “Last year, the festival was so lively. Thousands came to watch the carnival. Thank God, this year the event is even livelier.” 

In addition to the various costumes and masks, the carnival also featured beautiful choreography. 

According to Susanto the Chief Committee of 2009 Solo Batik Carnival, all people were welcome to participate in the festivities. 

“Some schools wanted their students to participate,” he said. 

“That is okay, as long as they have batik as their costume design. Everyone can join the party. Let’s be united — we simply cannot ever let batik be taken over by Malaysia or any other countries.” 

People from all over the world attended the carnival. 

Gunawan Setiawan, the leader of the Kampung Batik Kauman community in Solo, said that the festival was a positive development for batik and the city. He said that he wanted to see more events in the future. 

“Don’t just stop with this event,” he urged. 

“We should include batik as our wonderful country’s treasured and extremely important intellectual property. Support the development of batik!” 

He said that protecting batik designs would be extremely difficult because so many people made batik.










A participant in the Solo Batik Carnival II sports an elaborate head piece on Sunday. The carnival was a celebration of Indonesian art. (Photo: JG)


----------



## Nenek Genit

^^here's my video on Solo Batik Carnival 2009






and some other pictures









by = gantengscool









by = adpro.indonesia


----------



## tollfreak

Saturday July 4, 2009
Batavia beckons
By WAYNE JOHNSON

Colonial Jakarta, a layer-cake of history, brims with white-washed buildings and tales of ancient mariners.

Before Jakarta became a sprawling urban mass of 15 million souls, it was known as Batavia and comprised a small portside town enclosed within thick defensive walls. Although the city has now spread way beyond its original confines, many of the original 17th century merchant houses, warehouses and administrative buildings still cling on amid the urban jungle.

Unlike some of its counterparts in Asia, Jakarta still has many colonial buildings, even though much of it is crumbling from years of neglect. For some, though, this has added to the charm, and it is one of the pleasures of visiting Jakarta to wander around the old town and soak up the atmosphere of yesteryear.









Visitors can while away the hours at the History Museum and Taman Fatahillah.

The Jakarta administration has now awoken to the fact that they have a potential tourist goldmine on their hands and recently announced plans to spend millions of dollars to renovate and spruce up the area to make it more attractive to visitors.

With this in mind, I embarked on a trip to the Old Town, or Kota, as it is referred to, and saw signs that this initiative is indeed taking hold.

A good place to begin a tour of Kota is at the old docks at Sunda Kelapa.

A battered shed posing as a tourist information centre does not give the impression that it receives lots of visitors, but it can be a good place to find a guide who will take you onto the boats – the Makassar Schooners.

Known as Pinsi, these brightly coloured sailing ships have been used for centuries to transport goods and people around the huge archipelago that is Indonesia.

They make for a good photo opportunity, and the guides at the tourist office will take you scrambling across the warren of decks and masts for a small fee.









Check out the city’s seafaring past at the Sunda Kelapa docks.

Continue with the nautical theme at the old Harbour Master’s tower, complete with aged cannon gazing out to sea and an old dungeon in its basement, a mere five-minute walk away.

Its architecture and commanding position make it an interesting diversion before you continue your walk down the Pasar Ikan to get to the Maritime Museum.

Again, one of the things that struck me was the complete lack of tourists, which will make you a very visible target to people offering to be your guide.

Fronting the Maritime Museum is the last remaining part of what was once the formidable defensive wall that protected Batavia.

If you are feeling agile enough, you might find it interesting to clamber up the narrow stairs and stare down at the bustle of the market below. The museum is based in a 17th century warehouse and contains some interesting ship models and portraits of Dutch governors and Indonesian freedom fighters.

However, the building itself, with its sunny courtyard and numerous rooms, is as much, if not more, interesting than the exhibits within.

After departing the museum, it is time to head to the other main attraction of Kota.

Although within walking distance of the dockside, the path to Taman Fatahillah lacks pedestrian-friendly sidewalks and it can get very hot, so it may be better to take public transport or car.

This large cobblestone square is surrounded by numerous museums, restaurants and streets featuring 18th-century houses.

In recent years, many of the vendors who clogged the square have been moved, and now it is full of groups of Jakartans soaking up the atmosphere or taking a break between visits to the museums.

Running most of the length of the square is the visibly striking white-washed façade of the Jakarta History Museum. The building dates from the 1600s and was originally the Dutch administration’s law courts. Its dungeons imprisoned many of Indonesia’s most famous freedom fighters and its balcony was used as a prime viewing platform for the public executions which used to take place in the square below.

Now, it is a popular focal point for school groups. Its collection consists mainly of furniture and various artifacts dug up in excavations around Jakarta.

In a much smaller building on the opposite side of the square is the Wayang Museum. Wayang are traditional puppets used in performances throughout Indonesia, and this museum contains a large collection from Java and beyond and also puppets from overseas.

The present building dates from the early 20th century but a much older church used to occupy the site.

In this church were buried many of the city’s early Dutch governors, including Jan Pieterszoon Coen, the founder of Batavia who died in 1629. Now, all that remains is a large memorial stone in the museum’s courtyard commemorating where his body used to rest.

If by now you are not suffering museum fatigue, then there is also the Fine Arts Museum, which is separated from the square by a fairly busy road.

This classical-style 19th-century building used to be the Palace of Justice; now it houses paintings by prominent Indonesian artists and a ceramics section with many Chinese porcelain and pottery from the early Javanese kingdoms.

There is another Jakarta institution situated here which attracts numerous visitors.

The Café Batavia, while pricey by Jakarta standards, remains a popular dining venue and has frequently been mentioned in lists of the world’s best bars. Although less busy than in its heyday in the 1990s, it is still worth a visit.

Downstairs sits the heavily upholstered lounge bar, while the upstairs is a bright and airy restaurant complete with period furnishings and walls bedecked with black-and-white photos of political figures and movie stars.

If you really want to end your tour of the old town in style, then stop for their Iranian caviar and vodka special.

However, for those with less money or less expensive tastes, there are plenty of food vendors surrounding the square offering satay, gado gado and other popular Indonesian snacks. All that is left to do is to perch on top of an 18th-century cannon and stuff your face while watching the world pass you by in this unique corner of Jakarta.


----------



## Nenek Genit

*Solo Batik Fashion Show 2009*



adpro.indonesia said:


>


----------



## ~MELVINDONESIA~

Nice pics!


----------



## VaastuShastra

Wonderful pics


----------



## Juan Pilgrim

^^:banana::banana::banana:Really Nice!



:horse:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Very nice the Solo Batik Fashion Show 2009. Regards.*


----------



## Nenek Genit

*The MAGIC Has been found!!!*






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26Nvi2xf-gI


----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## JAG2




----------



## tevnalan

One of my fav. country... the most liveable paradise.


----------



## teotihuacan

Parai Beach, Bangka Island


----------



## dutchmaster

Indonesia = paradise


----------



## juliaroberts

Nice share , keep it up...


----------



## ArtZ

Indonesia is beautiful. I would like to visit this country in future.kay:


----------



## bkz010019

from http://asianyachting.com/news/SandeqRace.htm

*The SANDEQ RACE
Indonesia’s nautical event of the year!*




















2010 Sandeq Race.

Want to do something very interesting and rewarding in your sailing career? Many foreign crews have found that by sponsoring these traditional Indonesian fisher folk not only keeps their magnificent sailing culture alive but also has a very memorable effect ensuring these exciting sailing craft will go down in history.

The annual Sandeq Race is one of the main nautical events in Indonesia, where many sponsorship packages are available, including space on the sails and individual participating boats. Your participation would assure the presence of your organisation in national and international electronic and printed media – with a connotation that differs significantly from ‘normal’ advertising and sponsorship - for a cost of only a fraction of ‘normal’ media rates.

Sean Clifford and James Blacket sponsored and sailed a Sandeq in the 2007 race. Their story is published (below).

Jan 2010 Makassar, South Sulawesi, Indonesia
Vice Governors office in the ancient seafaring capital of Makassar have advised AsianYachting that serious doubts may have existed that the annual race may not be held this year and could we publicise that the century old-traditional sandeq outrigger fishing boat race will be once again starting on July 28th 2010 in Mamuju and end in Makassar on August 7th.

Despite organising annual races in the Mandar area about 300km north of Makassar for the last 11 years - Sandeq Racing is only just coming to the notice of the broader public. In past years allot of these spectacularly fast sailing craft were lying in mothballs as the crews decided to go to Mamuju and Donggala in search of thunas because the flying fish caviar prices are in the cellar this year. Oh! I have often wondered what those flimsy looking things where doing as they quickly whizzed by sometimes well out in rough seas crossing the notoriously dangerous Makassar Straits. Race participants or crew are usually drawn from the local coastal fishing villages along the way.

Coming from a western world full of high tech carbon fibre construction and multi million $$ racing campaigns, It seems ironic that providing a little public awareness and promotion for these simple, traditional bamboo outrigger sailing craft, which are mainly held together with fishing line and jute can produce enough personal pride and cultural dignity in developing a 3rd world community to become the main driving force for sustainable and appropriate development that no multi-billion dollar ‘project’ could bring.

*2010 Sandeq Race Schedule*


















from http://www.songlinecruises.com/sandeqrace2010/

2010 Sandeq Race

Wednesday, July 28: participants gather at Mamuju harbour

Thursday, 29 This year the race starts in Mamuju with a parade of the participants and sails down the coast to Deking, Malunda

Friday, 30 Then straight into the eye of the South East Monsoon winds from Deking to Somba

Saturday, 31 Somba - (Big spectacular open water round course along Rangas - Labuang Gonda - Pambusuang - Karama - Rangas) to finish up in Majene.

Sunday, August 1 Triangular course off Majene.

Monday, 2 Restart Majene then across the notorious windy Bay of Polewali

Tuesday, 3 Triangular course set off Polewali. All along the coastal course of the race, local governments will hold cultural festivities and events to entertain competitors and spectators.

Wednesday, 4 The race continues from Polewali onto Ujung Lero and ends up in Pare-Pare.

Thursday, 5 An extended Harbour Race will be set in the Bay of Pare-Pare, right in front of the second largest city in South Sulawesi.

Friday, 6 Departing Pare-Pare after extended festivities the fleet then moves onto Barru.

Saturday, 7 Leaving Barru the boats then continue on to Makassar, finishing in the late afternoon in front of the famous Losari Beach in the heart of Sulawesi's capital city.

Makassar Friendship Challenge In past years a series of events were planned during the reception and as this region is steep in seafaring traditions it is usually celebrated with more boat-racing, exhibitions, music festivals and other events all over the city. Any visiting yacht in Makassar and the participants of the Sandeq Race are invited to run a fun race of some 15nm - who is faster? a Sandeq or a modern day yacht? Be assured, our lean white sandeq racers won't leave you much of a chance – ‘ah, rubbish’, we hear you say…. ok, we’ll give you a little hope: We will invite everybody, yachties and sandeq, to switch some of your crews beforehand! Thus maybe several of the most fearsome sandeq-racers might not be onboard their boats, and the yachts just might perhaps …. .

You can either join the Sandeq Race onboard a escort vessel, or try signing up as a race participant or sponsor one of the sandeq's by contacting the Race Committee.

*2010 Sandeq RaceContact the Sandeq Race Committee
Website: http://songlinecruises.com/sandeq.html
Email: [email protected]*


















Songline CruisersSongline Cruisers expect to have up to 4 Traditional live aboard Indonesian Pinisi's escorting the traditional fishing boats and following the fleet on the race program for travelers interested in a real cultural experience among Indonesian people that seldom see tourists can be viewed at http://www.songlinecruises.com

This year they are offering a package program where you can join on any of the dates mentioned on a per night basis (2 day/1 night minimum) @ US$90 per day or the complete program for US$720 per person. 

More details can be obtained from *SongLine Cruises of Indonesia, Jalan Rukun No. 4 RT8 RW 2, Ciganjur, Jakarta Selatan, Indonesia. Phone: +62 (21) 787-5021 HP: +62 (858-80-246-295)
Email: [email protected]*

If you prefer to stay on a traditional fishing boat, you should come to Mandar a day or two before the race starts and make your arrangements with the owner. The committee will assist you in finding a suitable vessel!


----------



## Erran

Komodo Island
The only place in modern era where u can find walking dinosaur



















*Don't forget to VOTE Komodo Island National Park as the New 7 Natural Wonder*


----------



## corredor06

Fascinating place


----------



## archtwenties_b

heaven on earth_...*_*
*About 'Me*


----------



## rizaseptama

> MAP





> Three Gili Islands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Three Gili Islands* (Gili means small islands) are Natural phenomenon that lies on the north of Lombok Island. Gili Air, Meno, dan Trawangan are the names of those Tiga Gili which have been one of the tourist attractions in Lombok
> 
> Long time ago, these islands were prisons. At that time, since the prisons are over-capacity, a King that was leading the kingdom sent 350 Sasak Rebels to these islands. In 1970s, Sulawesi people came to the island and lived there ever since. Finally, these places keep on developing, until now, these places have became three of thousands outstandingly beautiful places in Indonesia.
> 
> This is "World's Village" aside Bali. This is the nickname of Tiga Gili Islands or small islands that are located in Gili Indah Village (Indah means Beautiful), Pemenang District, East Lombok, East Nusa Tenggara.
> 
> Tiga Gili are also known as Triple Gili, places where people who love it are not only domestic tourists, but also foreigners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That nickname can be proved by some 5-star hotels that are owned by foreign investor who are team up with the local land owner. Tiga Gili coasts, which are Trawangan, Meno, dan Air, are also dominated by young foreign tourists, who are having their holiday in these islands that are still clean and unpolluted.
> 
> The atmosphere of ”World's Village” can be felt in Trawangan. This can be proved by the numbur of diferent tourists' nationality, such as Germany, France, Spain, and Japan. In addition, there are some small groups that consist of Lebanese tourists. However, tourists, who are using English as a language, are still dominating these places
> 
> Translated. Credit: http://www.kaskus.us/showthread.php?t=4240216





> Gili Trawangan Island
Click to expand...




> Gili Meno Island
Click to expand...




> Gili Air Island
Click to expand...




> Other Photos


Hope you guys visit Indonesia soon  You'll be kindly greeted and welcomed here.


----------



## newsikuai

Gold sand


















swimming pool on the hill









our cottage









log on to 
http://newsikuai-island.com/

or live streaming sikuai 
http://sikuai.viewnetcam.com/CgiStart?page=Single&Language=0


----------



## Erran

dp *


----------



## Erran

Get bored with the white? Then I will give you the PINK.

*Pink Beach*, Komodo Island



















Pink Beach is one of the famous tourist destinations in Komodo National Park featured by the beautiful white sandy beach, amazing underwater life and stunning panorama surrounding area. The sand beach is derived from small red sand spread out the beach area that way this beach is famous called by pink beach or Pantai Merah where the local people mention it. This beautiful beach is just located in a small land with dry hill in back of the beach of it. It owns the beautiful coral with clear seawater that make it as an ideal place for snorkeling in this park. 




























Under water view . . .


----------



## Erran

*Wakatobi*, Sulawesi Tenggara/Southeast Sulawesi Province










Wakatobi is one of the Regencies in South-East Sulawesi having its own vision to realize the only real underwater paradise at the world's coral reef triangle center. This visionary vision has a strong reason that beside as the richest site in coral reef collection and as the most beautiful site, (Operation Wallacea 2006) Wakatobi is also situated geographically at the world's coral reef triangle center with its 942 fish species and 750 coral reef species from total 850 of world's collection comparing to the two world's famous diving center like Caribbean Sea that owes only 50 species and other 300 coral reef species in the Red Sea, Egypt.




























Beside the underwater beauty, Wakatobi has also other beauty and richness such as white sandy beach, clear sea water, sunset in every islands edge, historical ruins like ancient fortresses and cannon that spread out in the four main islands, old village with its pillar house, traditional waving, blacksmiths, Bajo tribe and various particular dances. This nature and culture heritages put Wakatobi as the world's famous marine tourism objects.



















Wakatobi is well-known as the Tukang Besi Island in the map and it is the abbreviation of four main islands name which are: WA (Wangi-wangi), KA (Kaledupa), TO (Tomia) and BI (Binongko), covers an area of 1.400.000 hectares and the coral reef places 90.000 hectares from the total area. The island is also famous as the second largest Barrier after the Great Barrier Reef in Australia consists of 39 islands and 7 of them are inhabited with the total population of 100.563, while the rest remain uninhabited.


----------



## Erran

*Miangas*

Miangas is the northern most island of Indonesia. It's located (very) close to Mindanao, The Philippines.

The map from GoogleEarth shows where Miangas is. But there is a mistake, GoogleEarth shows Miangas as the island in the west side (left of the map), while the true Miangas is the one within the red line.









*The Treasure from Forgotten Land*












































Hope the central government open their eyes. This Island is very potential as tourist attraction.


----------



## Erran

*Banggai Island*










Banggai Island is the second largest of the Banggai Islands, an archipelago located at the far eastern end of Central Sulawesi, Indonesia. The largest island is Peleng, smaller islands of the group are Bowokan, Labobo, Kebongan, Kotudan, Tropettenando, Timpau, Salue Besar, Salue Kecil, Masepe, and Bangkulu.




























Enough with the beach, now we dive to see the gorgeous park

Ghost Pipe Fish









Banggai Cardinal Fish, endemic species of Banggai Island


















Juvenile Banggai


----------



## elven

:applause::applause::applause:Wow . . .
I never know a single country can be so rich of beauty like, Indonesia . . .
True Heaven on earth mg::eek2::eek2::eek2:


----------



## Erran

elven said:


> :applause::applause::applause:Wow . . .
> I never know a single country can be so rich of beauty like, Indonesia . . .
> True Heaven on earth mg::eek2::eek2::eek2:


:banana::banana:

Thanx . . .


----------



## Erran

Legong Dance from Bali






Legong is a form of Balinese dance. It is a refined dance form characterized by intricate finger movements, complicated footwork, and expressive gestures and facial expressions.

Legong probably originated in the 19th century as royal entertainment. Legend has it that a prince of Sukwati fell ill and had a vivid dream in which two maidens danced to gamelan music. When he recovered, he arranged for such dances to be performed in reality. Others believe that the Legong originated with the sanghyang dedari, a ceremony involving voluntary possession of two little girls by beneficent spirits. Legong is also danced at public festivals. Excerpts from Legong dance dramas are put on for tourists.


----------



## ArtZ

Indonesia is one of world's most beautiful and most fascinating countries!


----------



## Linguine

Erran said:


> I'll try to make list of Top 5 ancient temples in Indonesia
> 
> 1. *Borobudur*, Magelang, Central Java
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Prambanan*, Sleman, Yogyakarta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Dieng*, Wonosobo, Central Java
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4. *Sukuh*, Karanganyar, Central Java
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5. *Muara Takus*, Kampar, Riau



Awesome pics.....very beautiful.


----------



## tevnalan

I never heard that Muara Takus, is it in Sumatra island?


----------



## CrazyForID

^^ yes, 

Muara Takus Temple | Kampar, Indonesia


----------



## Eda95

Nice pictures


----------



## flyinfishjoe

I am really amazed by some of these temples! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Erran

*Top Diving Spot in Indonesia*

1. *Raja Ampat Archipelago*, West Papua






























2. *Bunaken Island*, North Sulawesi







































3. *Komodo Island*, East Nusa Tenggara


----------



## Erran

*Historical and Cultural cities in Indonesia*

*Yogyakarta**, Yogyakarta Special Region*
The Special Region of Yogyakarta (Indonesian: Daerah Istimewa Yogyakarta, or DIY), on the island of Java is the smallest province of Indonesia (excluding the capital Jakarta). Yogyakarta is the only province in Indonesia that is still governed by that area's pre-colonial monarchy; the Sultan of Yogyakarta serves as the hereditary governor of the province. In Javanese it is pronounced [joɡjaˈkartɔ]. The city of Yogyakarta is the capital of the province.

Yogyakarta Royal Palace









King and Queen of Yogyakarta









Malioboro Street









Tamansari









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Denpasar and neighboring cities**, Bali*
Denpasar (pronounced [dənˈpasar]) (Indonesian: Kota Denpasar) is the capital city of the province of Bali, Indonesia. Denpasar was the capital of the kingdom of Badung. It was conquered by the Dutch during the Dutch intervention in Bali (1906). The royal palace was looted and razed by the Dutch, leaving today's central square "Taman Puputan" in which a statue to the 1906 Puputan can be seen.

Ngurah Rai International Airport









Puputan - Badung Square









Tanah Lot









Besakih Tempel









Garuda Wisnu Kencana









---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tana Toraja**, South Sulawesi*
Tana Toraja Regency (Torajaland, Land of the Toraja or Tator) is a regency (kabupaten) of South Sulawesi, Indonesia, home of Toraja ethnic group people. The local government seat is in Makale, where the center of Toraja culture is in Rantepao. But now, Tana Toraja has been divided to two regencies that consist of Tana Toraja with capital is Makale and Toraja Utara with capital is Rantepao.

Tana Toraja boundary was determined by the Dutch East Indies government in 1909. In 1926, Tana Toraja was under the administration of Bugis state, Luwu. The regentschap (or regency) status was given on October 8, 1946, the last regency given by the Dutch. Since 1984, Tana Toraja has been named as the second tourist destination after Bali by the Ministry of Tourism, Indonesia. Since then, hundreds of thousands of foreign visitors have visited this regency. In addition, numerous Western anthropologists have come to Tana Toraja to study the indigenous culture and people of Toraja



















Burial system in Tana Toraja








Rambu Solo, sacred ceremony










They put the dead inside the cave.


----------



## Quintana

Just got back from a three week tour of Java, Bali and Lombok. Amazing country. I visited the top 4 ancient temples posted by Erran among many other things.


----------



## daisukec

yeah


----------



## smg820

*Komodo Dragon, Mascot for Asian Australasian Oceanian 2010 Waterski, Wakeboard and Barefoot Games*

Indonesia’s very own Komodo dragon, now vying to be amongst the New 7 Wonders of the World, has been chosen as mascot for the Asian Australasian Oceanian (AAO) Waterski, Wakeboard and Barefoot 2010 games to be held at Sunter Lake in Jakarta from 5-10 October, reports Antara. 

The games which are training grounds for the Asian Beach Games, offer 15 gold medals, and are participated by 116 atheletes from 17 countries, including Japan, Korea and China, besides Indonesia, said AAO 2010 Committee Chairman, Admiral Didit Herniawan.

Competing Indonesian athletes are Febrianto (Jakarta), Carlos Pengemanan (Bali) and Nadia Sinaga (Riau Islands) for the wakeboard number.

While competing in the Waterski Slalom are Fatdaud Wangka, Ade Hermana and Ummu Toyibatun Solikah. And for the Barefoot number, Sudinsa, Arif Palulu dan Dicky Mario.


----------



## Erran

Quintana said:


> Just got back from a three week tour of Java, Bali and Lombok. Amazing country. I visited the top 4 ancient temples posted by Erran among many other things.


*Thanx for visiting Indonesia*


----------



## Erran

Indonesia has the most number of Volcanos on earth . . .
The True Dangerously Beautiful

*Mount Bromo**, East Java*
















































*Anak Krakatau (Krakatoa)**, Sunda Strait, Lampung*

























































*Rinjani**, West Nusa Tenggara*


----------



## Balaputradewa

*What a Beautiful Indonesia.. *:cheers:


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Erran

*BOROBUDUR SUNRISE*


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Candi Prambanan from My Camera :cheers:*








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## paradyto

*Bromo, East Java*









​


----------



## paradyto

*Coban Rondo, East Java*



​


----------



## paradyto

*Bromo, East Java*



​


----------



## marching

Good Morning Bromo!!! I have been there twice.


----------



## smg820

^^ really.... Bromo is always Amazing.... 
I have some picture of Bromo last time I visited :cheers:


----------



## Linguine

^^


Fantastic photos,.....thanks for sharing....:cheers1:


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Welcome to "Omed-Omedan" Balinese Kissing Festival*
*Bali, Indonesia*


The President of Indonesia when opening The Balinese Culture Party 2010












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Balaputradewa

*Omed-omedan Festival - Bali, Indonesia*

It isn't mean that Balinese exploit or exhibit the sex, porn or kissing it. It's part of Balinese ritual tradition, a loyalty and worship to "Ida Sang Hyang Widhi Wasa", The Almighty God. 
There are 50 young men and 50 young women of local banjar (village) who decided will followed this traditional ritual. Before it, previously they had to pray at Banjar Kaja Temple led by local priest. It's usually held after _Nyepi_ - a day of silence for Balinese Hindus marking the Saka New Year.










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gabo79

NICE


----------



## kanazef

godsssssss... :bash: i spend my time 7 hours for this thread... what a awesome picture...7hours not bad at all for good experience about my beloved country. anyway..im a new in this thread..im from West Borneo/Indonesia..
sorry my english not to good..maklum lah yee. wkwkw :lol: im just stop in page 32...not much about my pronvice West Borneo/Heart Of Borneo. let me posting some picture about West Borneo Province/Kalimantan barat/Indonesia.


West Borneo Province/INDONESIA.


enggang gading Bird..




^^ Bekantan..some people in borneo named it Dutch Monkey. :lol: male monkey has pinky ass and has big nose..




^^ Kelam Hill..anyone know this is the biggest stone hill in the world ?




Pontianak city and Kapuas River nite view


----------



## kanazef




----------



## kanazef

Kapuas river with kelam hill view..


----------



## kanazef

Kapuas River..is the longest river in indonesia... im grow up with this river..so much memory...


----------



## kanazef

^^
Sentarum Lake








^^
Karimata Island


----------



## kanazef

Maya Beach in Karimata island....where is ahmad dhani ? lol


----------



## kanazef

Maya Beach in Karimata island....where is ahmad dhani ? lol


----------



## kanazef

Wayag, Raja Ampat, West Papua, Indonesia.




Misool, Raja Ampat, West Papua, Indonesia.


----------



## Linguine

marvelous, really beautiful pics from Indonesia....:cheers:


----------



## pedro646

bagus


----------



## Erran

*Ngurbloat Beach, Maluku*










link



























link


----------



## Erran

*Lake Sentani, Papua*



















link



























link

*Sunset*


















link









link


----------



## dochan

Erran said:


> link


that's so beautiful....


----------



## Erran

*Baluran National Park, East Java *(African savanna-like ecosystem)









link









link









link









link









link


----------



## Erran

*Raja Ampat Archipelago*



> Located off the northwest tip of Bird's Head Peninsula on the island of New Guinea, in Indonesia's West Papua province, Raja Ampat, or the Four Kings, is an archipelago comprising over *1,500 small islands*, cays and shoals surrounding the four main islands of *Misool, Salawati, Batanta and Waigeo*, and the smaller island of Kofiau. Raja Ampat Regency is new regency which separated from Sorong Regency at 2004.[1] It encompasses more than 40,000 km² of land and sea, which also contains Cenderawasih Bay, the largest marine national park in Indonesia. It is a part of the newly named West Papua (province) of Indonesia which was formerly Irian Jaya. The islands are the most northern pieces of land in the Australian continent. The name of Raja Ampat comes from local mythology that tells about a woman who finds seven eggs. Four of the seven eggs hatch and become kings that occupy four of Raja Ampat biggest islands whilst the other three become a ghost, a woman, and a stone.
> Wiki


----------



## Erran

*Misool, Raja Ampat*














































link pics
link pics


----------



## urix99

F-ian said:


> ^^ of course you have to! its where your root and blood is... Bring your friends and family along! :cheers:
> 
> 
> ​


hei ian,bukittinggi is not in bengkulu,bukittinggi one of west sumatra cities,and pict location of harau valley is not in bukittinggi,the location in payakumbuh cities,of course in west sumatra.hehe


----------



## urix99

*Silek harimau
*
The Minangkabau tiger style, referred to in standard Indonesian as silat harimau Minangkabau. One of the oldest silat systems in existence, it is also called silek kuching or cat silat. It is unique among other tiger-based styles because practitioners fight while crouched down. This tactic is believed to have been developed to avoid falling or stumbling during battle in West Sumatra's wet paddy fields















Edwel Yusri Datuk Rajo Gampo Alam was born in Bukittingi, Indonesian on 6-July-1963. He started training Silat at the age of 10 from His grandfather, Dina Sutan Mangkuto.
Dina Sutan Mangkuto wanted Datuk Edwel to learn The art of Silat Harimau
He did not directly teach Datuk Edwel the art of Silat Harimau. He taught Datuk Edwel the fundamentals of striking, stepping (langkah), kicking, and falling.
After seeing that Datuk Edwel has mastered the fundamentas, he told Datuk Edwel to further his studies with other Silat teachers.
Over the years Datuk Edwel studied from various teachers in West Sumatra. He learned Sidi Bakar of Perguruan Baringin Merapi, Enek Zainal, Pak Gaek Lintau, Datuk Kurai, and a few other Silat teachers.
After moving to Jakarta to pursue his undergraduate degree , Datuk Edwel became a Silat instructor for the Perguruan Satria Muda Indonesia. He trained the Indonesian Army (KOSTRAD YON 328 and Rajawali Commando Regiment) for 2 years. He also trained the student regiment of University Indonesia and private security guards for a private television company in Jakarta.
In July 2001, Edwel became a Datuk in accordance with the tradition and ritual of Balingka, in the district of Agam, West Sumatera. Thus, he is entitled to be called Datuk Rajo Gampo Alam.
Datuk Edwel has co-authored a book with the M. Hariardi Anwar (Secretary General of PERSILAT), titled Silat Harimau. Furthermore, Datuk Edwel serve as the fight choreographer for the Indonesian martial arts movie titled Merantau. 





































http://silek-harimau-minangkabau.blogspot.com/2010/08/guru-besar.html


----------



## urix99

slideshow of ranah minang :cheers






aerial video of lembah harau,west sumatra




dochan said:


> Lake Maninjau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T   J 
> 
> Ngarai Sianok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T   J 
> 
> Ngarai Sianok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T   J 


----------



## urix99

dochan said:


> S. Batang Sianok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by T   J 
> 
> Ngarai Sianok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by T   J 











Padang city long view


----------



## urix99

bukittinggi,west sumatra,
mount singgalang background


----------



## urix99

charles_chant said:


> *PACU JAWI*


Cow Riding,Tanah Datar,west sumatra :cheers:

Anai Valley,west sumatra :cheers:



charles_chant said:


> *LEMBAH ANAI*


Cow Riding video,





 :cheers:

and this Horse Race in Barusangkar,west sumatra


----------



## urix99

Hills,west sumatra








photos By Nicko Angra









Rafki Zainil:Around maninjau lake,west sumatra ...
www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=309...set=a.3090039455152.154203.1388955789&refid=0









Painan anda Langkisau Hill


















Mandeh Resort (One of resort RIPPNAS, with Biak and Bunaken)








Carocok beach, Painan west sumatra
www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100000685721938&v=feed&refid=17



















www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=173485494451&refid=0

Painan and green hills








by Desri Chaniago

sunset in @langkisau








by Bayu Muhari Kurniawan



www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=173485494451&refid=0


----------



## urix99

Painan,pretty small,west sumatra :cheers:








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Painan.jpg


paragliding @langkisau,west sumatra


















Nice Romance @Langkisau,Painan,West sumatra 



























harau valley









Minangkabau Tradisional House,in Padang panjang








by Rudi Gusteno 
http://www.trekearth.com/members/rudiegusteno/


----------



## urix99

Mentawai surfing :cheers:





riding at Harau Valley 










afril said:


> Puncak Lawang, Danau Maninjau, Kab. Agam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto oleh : *Indra Sukandar* on Flickr


----------



## urix99

Rafki Zainil

Mt. Talamau and Mt. Pasaman on nort ... and Bukittinggi in morning view










Rafki Zainil

Koto Baru up close
— Pandai Sikek and Telaga Koto Baru villages :cheers:


Top Mt.Marapi.west sumatra




























by Rafki Zainil


----------



## urix99

Train and singkarak lake view :cheers:










Angge Andrian Railfans


Fly on singkarak lake 









JUARA I
KATEGORI SPORT and BEAUTY
M. RAFFI SYA FADLI (Padang)
Judul : Keindahan Danau Singkarak

www.facebook.com/man.campay?v=feed&refid=0

koto gadang village  west sumatra


















more photos
http://rangminang.web.id/2010/10/foto-pesona-nagari-koto-gadang/









http://faceofindonesia.com/wak-emen/photo/5436/i-love-blue

padang long view nih,,:banana:








http://sangamatir.deviantart.com/ar...85304654?q=boost:popular west sumatera&qo=116


----------



## urix99

koto baru,a villafe around maninjau lake :cheers:
www.panoramio.com/photo/30948241?source=wapi&referrer=www.panoramio.com










hati2 jatuah beko diak








'Puli' Muhammad Yunus


------------------------------------------------------------











Annie Reimey Matsury

thanks for west sumatra fotographi 










by fb Rafki Zainil

Mt. Singgalang dan Mt. Tandikek at morning 
(Lereng Marapi)


----------



## urix99

Riding @Harau Valley :cheers:






by Pak Armen Zulkarnain Caniago

















Padang city from Siti Nurbaya Park, :cheers:










The Old Town Sawahlunto from top Mato Aia hills Sawahlunto 










The Old Town Sawahlunto view

photo by Mabruri Tanjung


----------



## sepul

too beautiful i'm gonna cry..


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing pics


----------



## manon

woow thank you, I fallen in love !


----------



## Linguine

breathtaking indeed...thanks for the pics.kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever

http://www.flickr.com/photos/qullmet/6991785428/


IMGP2489.jpg by PeterS, on Flickr


IMGP2481.jpg by PeterS, on Flickr


IMGP2477.jpg by PeterS, on Flickr


IMGP2473.jpg by PeterS, on Flickr


IMG_3603.jpg by PeterS, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7137646687/


Untitled by Astrid Prasetianti, on Flickr


Breakfast deliveries by Paul Hagon, on Flickr


Kampung Sampireun by Paul Hagon, on Flickr


Kelong by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ

I think that Indonesia is world's most beautiful archipelago.


----------



## Yellow Fever

Beach around Loola resort by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


Four arms starfish by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


Tropical sunrise by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


Tropical sunrise by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


DSC_6929.JPG by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


Anchored by Iwan "Edwin" Setiadi, on Flickr


Grand Inna Bali Beach Sanur by Iwan "Edwin" Setiadi, on Flickr


Golden Sunrise by Iwan "Edwin" Setiadi, on Flickr


Just Blue by Iwan "Edwin" Setiadi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Burning Lima by krishmahaputra, on Flickr


Karang-Sanur by krishmahaputra, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Jukung-Karang by krishmahaputra, on Flickr


Enjoy Sunrise by krishmahaputra, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sanur-Karang by krishmahaputra, on Flickr


Fisherman by krishmahaputra, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Karang Beach by krishmahaputra, on Flickr


Mengening Motion by krishmahaputra, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Sunday Morning by krishmahaputra, on Flickr


Enjoy Sunrise by krishmahaputra, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Ijen_50_Franc-Pallarès-López by Franc Pallarès López, on Flickr


Ijen_44_Franc-Pallarès-López by Franc Pallarès López, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L.

*Borobudur*, my pics 




































































































More pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1326543 kay:


----------



## ananto hermawan

_*Sarangan, Magetan - East Java*_

*1.*


ananto hermawan said:


> _Credit to: Adi Nugraha Photowork/ svadi member SSCI Malang_


----------



## ananto hermawan

_*Sarangan, Magetan - East Java*_*

2.*


ananto hermawan said:


> _*Good Morning Magetan, at 05.45 A.M*_





ananto hermawan said:


> _*Afternoon, in the rain.. Enjoyed the cool mist*_


----------



## ananto hermawan

_*Balekambang beach, Malang - East Java*_



smg820 said:


> Pantai Balekambang - Malang, Jawa Timur
> 
> Pantai Balekambang terletak di Kecamatan Bantur 65 km, sebelah selatan kota Malang. Pantai Balekambang ini cukup indah dan menawan. Hal ini didukung pula dengan fasilitas yang memadai, tempat parkir yang luas, camping ground, kios cinderamata, rumah makan, mck, kantor informasi, bungalow sedeharna, kolam renang dan bumi kemah pramuka, mushola dan pendopo. Pantai landai ini dipenuhi dengan karang laut, yang membentang sepanjang 2 km dengan lebar 200 meter ke arah laut, sewaktu air laut surut, maka akan tampak di atas air dan disela-selanya berbagai jenis ikan-ikan hias kecil yang beraneka ragam. Selain itu, di lepas pantai nampak tiga buah pulau berjajar ke arah barat, Pulau Ismoyo, pulau Anoman dan Pulau Wisanggeni. Tepat di atas Pulau Ismoyo berdiri megah sebuah Pura,yang bernama Pura Luhur Amertha Jati. Untuk mencapai Pura ini, Anda dapat melalui sebuah jembatan setapak dengan lebar 1,5 meter. Pada bulan Suro, Pantai Balekambang cukup ramai di datangi wisatawan baik dari dalam negeri maupun mancanegara. Ada acara yang khusus di Pantai Balekambang ini yaitu Upacara Surohan (Suro'an) dan Upacara Jalanidhi Puja.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image by flickr





smg820 said:


> Segoro Anakan, Pulau Sempu - Malang, Jawa Timur
> 
> Pulau sempu adalah sebuah pulau tak berpenghuni di Malang selatan, pulau ini merupakan cagar alam/dilindungi oleh pemerintah. Waktu mulai masuk ke pulau ini harus ijin dulu ke posko perhutani. Tidak ada rumah, tempat berteduh, apalagi toko ataupun hotel & sumber air tawar pun sangat susah dan jauh dari lokasi camp. Segoro anakan adalah sebuah lautan kecil namun terletak di dalam pulau sempu, inilah keunikan segara anakan. Disebut laut karena airnya asin yang berasal dari deburan ombak laut selatan melalui sebuah lubang pada karang yang bolong. Banyak yang bilang kembarannya the beach nya leonardo dicaprio. dan katanya pernah di buat syuting film "ruang" nya luna maya.Kalo pingin lihat panorama segoro kidul/ Samudra Hindia tinggal naik bebatuan karang sedikit, dan disini kita bisa melihat gugusan pulau pulau kecil yang indah dan mempesona.
> 
> Deburan Ombak Samudra Hindia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samudra Hindia & Segoro Anakan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pantai Di Segoro Anakan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Segoro anakan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View Samudra Hindia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karang Bolong yang menghubungkan samudra hindia dan segoro anakan ,membuat air segoro anakan jadi asin


----------



## Yellow Fever

^^ Excellent photos and thanks for the contribution! kay:


----------



## italiano_pellicano

amazing country


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*It takes a lifetime to get to know all about Indonesia*

Bromo tengger semeru National Park (Mt.Bromo 2.329 meters) East Java Province.












Cemoro lawang Village part of National park.


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*It takes a lifetime to get to know all about Indonesia*

*Sentarum Lake National Park: one of the world's most biodiverse lake systems *









source:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danau_Sentarum_National_Park

*When dry season
*


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Blora Pine Forest*


----------



## Linguine

fantastic series of photos from Indonesia. :cheers2:


----------



## Crazy Dude

I'm sorry if I repost, but here we go

BALI
Kuta Beach


----------



## Crazy Dude

Taman Ujung, Bali


















Ulundanu, Bali



























Uluwatu, Bali









Tanah Lot, Bali


----------



## Crazy Dude

Borobudur Temple, Central Java


----------



## Crazy Dude

Prambanan Temple, Yogyakarta


----------



## Crazy Dude

Mount Bromo, East Java


----------



## Crazy Dude

Lake Toba, North Sumatera





























Twin Lake, West Sumatera


----------



## Crazy Dude

Papua

Jayapura City


















Sentani









Wamena









Raja Ampat









Mt. Jayawijaya


----------



## embassyofaudrey

> *Volland Humonggio (Hanoman)*
> 
> a parkour and martial arts expert, Volland is a natural to play the hanoman role. He has previously appeared in two of previous production. both time as Arjuna.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Max Morgan (Batara Surya)*
> 
> Max morgan, son of former liverpool football Barry Venison, singer song writer Max Morgan's songs have been featured on major tv shows, "Secret" on Greys Anatomy and "Wait For me" on private practice.Max will play surya, the god of the sun.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Laura Vall (Dewi Anjani)*
> 
> A native of spain, laura has just been nominated as Artist of the years in the 2013 Artist in Music Award. she has worked with a list musician such as Stevie Wonder and Jeff Weber, and is currently working on a new album with her group, The Controversy. ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daniel Torres (Batara Guru)*
> 
> Daniel is currently a part of Andrew Llyod Webber's Evita on Broadway. he alternates playing Che with Ricky Martin, and has previous appeared on the major Broadway Musicals including Wicked, God spell, Jesus Christ Superstar, Altar Boys, The woman in white and frankenstein.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Willis White (Batara Bayu)*
> 
> Another broadway actor, willis will play Batara Bayu. The God of Air, His broadway credits include _Hairspray, A Chorus Line, Spelling Bee, in the heights, smokey joes cafe._​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sydney James Harcourt (Batara Indra)*
> 
> sydney is a regular on the broadway stage, holding key roles such as _Simba in the lion king, American idiot, Joseph and the amazing technicolor dreamcoat, the wiz, camelot and dreamgirls._ in Hanoman, synedy shall play Batara indra, The god of Thunder and also hanoman's teacher. ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Aqi Alexa (Prabu Maesasura)*
> 
> Aqi is the vocalist of popular indonesian band, Alexa. he has previously appeared on two of shows, and still keeps coming back for more. this time he will play a lead villain, the minotaur Prabu Maesasura. ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anji (Jatasura)*
> 
> as a former vocalist of indonesian band, Drive. Anji who has a very unique and powerfull voice will play as maesasura's partner and hanoman main enemy, jatasura. ​





> _concept. Enter a world of GOD, dragons, demons and giants, in a musical that is like nothing you've ever seen before. where film, live stage action, shadow puppets and live rock orchestra combine together to tell the stories of ancient heroes and their struggles to uphold justice on earth and beyond. With a running time of approximately 80 minutes, the show uses narrative format of feature film, in which scenes are dynamically paced. This summer, the company will take the show on the road, starting with a tour of North America under the name of Tales of Heros_
> 
> For more Info:http://www.hanomanthemusical.com/







^^^ OMG, just by seeing the video that's look awesome, the stage, the costume, the lighting, the music, fighting move on the stage, and the javanese traditional dancing move. can it be another indonesian successfull after "The Raid" the movie ?


----------



## embassyofaudrey

XxRyoChanxX said:


> *photo's by INDONESIAN Deviant Art*
> wamema


Loliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii s***********...this picture just like punch of my face. where is the angel ? let the angels descend on our land.. :banana:


----------



## embassyofaudrey

ok. more than 10 hour just by seeing page to page on this thread. alot of positive appreciate from the visitor. thx guy's... :applause:


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Randayan Island (West Borneo Province)*

:cheers:


----------



## JAG2

...................................


----------



## urix99

Welcome to West Sumatera Thread :cheers:










thread before :cheers:

West Sumatra | The land of Harmony​

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
west sumatera banner,click for rate it



West Sumatra (Indonesian: Sumatera Barat, abbreviated to Sumbar) is a province of Indonesia. It lies on the west coast of the island Sumatra. It borders the provinces of North Sumatra (Sumatera Utara) to the north, Riau and Jambi to the east, and Bengkulu to the southeast. It includes the Mentawai Islands off the coast. The capital of the province is Padang.











History

The history of West Sumatra is related to the history of the Minangkabau people. Archaeological evidence indicates that the area surrounding the Limapuluh Koto regency forms the first area inhabited by the Minangkabau. Limapuluh Koto regency covers a number of large rivers which meet at the eastern part of the Sumatran coastline and provided sailing transportation until the end of the last century. The Minangkabau ancestors were believed to have arrived via this route. They sailed from Asia (Indo-China) via the South China Sea, crossing the Malacca Strait and later settled along the Kampar, Siak and Indragiri (or Kuantan) rivers. Some lived and developed their culture and traits around the Limapuluh Koto regency.










The integration with migrants in the ensuing periods introduced cultural changes and an increase in population. Their settlement area gradually became diminished and eventually they spread to other parts of West Sumatra. A portion of them went to the Agam regency while others went to the now Tanah Datar regency. From those areas onward, further spread of the population occurred north of the Agam regency, in particular, the Lubuk Sikaping. Rao and Ophir districts. Most of them settled in the western area such as the coastline and some in the southern parts in Solok, Selayo and the surrounding areas of Muara and Sijunjung.

The history of the West Sumatra Province became more accessible at the time of the rule by Adityawarman. This ruler left considerable amount of evidence of himself, although he did not proclaim that he was the Minangkabau King. Adityawarman ruled Pagaruyung, a region believed by the Minangkabau to be the center of its culture. Adityawarman was the most important figure in Minangkabau history. Apart from introducing a government system by a ruling monarch, he also contributed significantly to the Minangkabau world. His most important contribution was the spread of Buddhism. This religion had a very strong influence in the Minangkabau life. The evidence of such influence found in West Sumatra today includes names such as Saruaso, Pariangan, Padang Barhalo, Candi, Biaro, Sumpur and Selo.

Since the death of Adityawarman in the middle of the 17th century the history of West Sumatra seems more complex. During that time, the connection of West Sumatra with the outside world, in particular, Aceh, became more intense. West Sumatra at that time was the political dominion of Aceh which also monopolized the economy of the area. Coupled with the intensive connection Islam entered into West Sumatra. The new faith eventually became fundamental to the social and cultural way of life in the region. Sheik Burhanuddin was regarded as the first preacher of Islam in West Sumatra. Prior to expanding the faith in the region, he was studying in Aceh.

The dominating influence of Aceh’s politics and economy did not make the people of West Sumatra happy. Ultimately, the growing dissatisfaction gave way to the acceptance of the Dutch although the presence of them also opened up a new chapter in the history of West Sumatra. The arrival of the Dutch in the region caused them to enter the era of colonialism in the very of essence of its meaning.

The first westerner to reach West Sumatra was the French explorer Jean Parmentier in 1529. However, the westerners who came for economic and political reasons were the Dutch. The Dutch commercial fleet was seen along the southern coast of West Sumatra between 1595–1598. Apart from the Dutch, other European nationalities also came to the region such as the Portuguese and the English.


Geography

West Sumatra lies in the middle of the western coast of Sumatra, and has an area of 42,130.82 km². Geographic features include plains, mountainous volcanic highlands formed by the Barisan mountain range that runs from north-west to south-east, and an offshore island archipelago called the Mentawai Islands. The West Sumatran coastline faces the Indian Ocean and stretches 375 km from North Sumatra province in the north-west to Bengkulu in the south-east. The lakes of West Sumatra include: Maninjau (99.5 km²), Singkarak (130.1 km²), Diatas (31.5 km²), Dibawah (14.0 km²), Talang (5.0 km²). The rivers of West Sumatra include: Kuranji, Anai, Ombilin, Suliki, Agam, Sinamar, Arau. The mountains & volcanoes of West Sumatra include: Marapi (2,891 m), Sago (2,271 m), Singgalang (2,877 m), Talakmau (2,912 m), Talang (2,572 m), Tandikat (2,438 m).










































































by ori http://arantan.wordpress.com/2012/04/28/gallery-panoramic-view-sumatera-barat-bandwidth-killer/

repost foto









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4530758355/sizes/l/in/photostream/



















by http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/​
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695


----------



## urix99

west sumatera
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695&page=15


urix99 said:


> kebun teh @BG gunung talang
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by Romi Photography


----------



## urix99

urix99 said:


> by Fikri Andika


west sumatera http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695&page=15


----------



## urix99

west sumatera

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695&page=15



urix99 said:


> painan beach from langkisau hill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> painan emang kecil ya,cocok untuk kota wisata nan sejuk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pantainya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carocok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ed nofri fb


----------



## urix99

west sumatera

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695&page=15



urix99 said:


> salido beach,painan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pesisir selatan regency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ed nofri fb


----------



## urix99

aartalent said:


> *Aie Angek Cottage*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://aieangekcottage.com/


west sumatera


----------



## urix99

land of minangkabau,west sumatera



aartalent said:


> *Penjuru Dunia Ada di Sini..., Minangkabau*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto : EJK





aartalent said:


> Foto : EJK




http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695&page=14


----------



## urix99

west sumatera

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695&page=14



urix99 said:


> foto tepian pantai painan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dari baso ke bukittinggi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bukittinggi - Batusangkar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teluk kabung
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon K Sikumbang


----------



## urix99

harau valley,west sumatera



urix99 said:


> http://theamazingindonesia.com/beautiful-harau-valley/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/drriss/6016849047/sizes/l/in/photostream/


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695&page=13


----------



## urix99

agam regency,west sumatera



urix99 said:


> namanya ini lolo ,surau lakuak ,agam


----------



## urix99

urix99 said:


> by Pak EJK


west sumatera

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695&page=13


----------



## urix99

aartalent said:


> *Nagari Pariangan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.faceofindonesia.com/Sumatra-Barat


west sumatera

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1564695&page=12


----------



## embassyofaudrey




----------



## bozenBDJ

Banjarmasin - South Kalimantan










Mukomuko - Bengkulu



Mukomuko_byplane_1617 by sbamueller, on Flickr


----------



## embassyofaudrey

:cheers: Congrats for Miss Universe 2004 Jennifer Hawkins.

Jennifer Hawkins and Jake walls Seven star Bali Wedding 



> IT was the simple wedding they asked for - with seven-star touches.
> 
> Indeed, newlyweds Jennifer Hawkins and Jake Wall insisted on understatement not overindulgence, family not famous friends, at their Bali nuptials overlooking the Indian Ocean.
> 
> But the setting made it hard to be humble: a seven-star resort perched on the white limestone cliffs of Uluwatu, with villa rates between $1188 and $5330 a night.
> 
> Those prices include a chef and butler on call for eight hours, and a cold face towel on arrival.
> 
> The Hawkins-Wall party, and their 60 guests, booked the entire resort for three days.
> 
> They picked Uluwatu after holidaying there last year.
> 
> Hawkins and Wall were the only celebrities at the wedding.
> 
> The wedding party consisted of family, Hawkins' closest friends from Newcastle, and Wall's tight circle from the NSW central coast.
> 
> Start of sidebar. Skip to end of sidebar.
> 
> End of sidebar. Return to start of sidebar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## embassyofaudrey

Jan said:


> I posted this in the 'About the forums' section, but I thought you'll might get a kick out of knowing that the winner of the design competition of our new logo is from Indonesia, his name is Danang Sukmana. Well done.
> 
> ---oooOooo---
> 
> As you have seen, we're carrying a new logo as of today.
> 
> This one was selected on the back that though the skyline in the speech bubble, it clearly represents what we do. It also looks recognizable as a small icon:
> 
> 64 x 64 size button
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 x 32 size icon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is also versatile as in being able to use under different circumstances.
> 
> here are some examples
> 
> Main color setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color on color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White on Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black on White
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greyscale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The logo was designed in competition by Danang Sukmana from Indonesia.
> 
> I hope you all like it.


Congrats for Danang Sukmana from Indonesia :applause:


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Kelok 9 Fly over-West Sumatra*



redy_aja said:


> *"Tarian Jalan Layang KELOK SEMBILAN..yang Meliuk-liuk di Dasar Lembah Diantara Bukit-Bukit Hijau"
> (Dokumentasi Eksklusif foto udara by CAPUNG AERIAL & EJK) *





aartalent said:


> *
> 
> 
> *
> http://www.flickr.com/search/?q=tour+de+singkarak+2013


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Nusadua-Benoa Toll Road: Bali*


----------



## embassyofaudrey




----------



## Yellow Fever

Photos in posts #1325 and #1326 are awesome!


----------



## Vasthrash

Superb road infrastructure.. :cheers:


----------



## ananto hermawan

Pilgrims at Mt. Bromo - East Java

Pilgrims at Mt. Bromo by mas wisnups, on Flickr

_credit photos by mas wisnu_


Sentani Lake - Jayapura

Jayapura Danau Sentani by f44t, on Flickr

_credit photos by syafaat_


----------



## ananto hermawan

Take a good picture. Wonderfull East Java


s AT DSC_3391 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr



s AT DSC_3944 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr


s AT DSC_4175 by Andrew JK Tan, on Flickr

_All credit photos by Andrew JK Tan_


----------



## bozenBDJ

Makassar skyline - South Sulawesi



Makassar's west side by Ng Sebastian - Incito Tour, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Makassar skyline (in the background) - South Sulawesi




Samalona Beach by Adi Kristanto, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Telaga Situgunung - West Java



Telaga Situgunung by Adi Kristanto, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ

Telaga Situgunung - West Java



Telaga Situgunung by Adi Kristanto, on Flickr​


----------



## embassyofaudrey

130 Countries Registered as Sail Komodo 2013



> Kupang, E Nusa Tenggara (ANTARA News) - About 130 countries have registered as participants of Sail Komodo 2013 and the total number is still counting, the Head of Tourism and Culture Agency of East Nusa Tenggara Abraham Klakik said here on Monday.
> 
> "We hope these registrants will really be participating, and we are even expecting the number to increase because there are still 19 days left for registration," he said.
> 
> The Sail Komodo 2013 participants will depart from Darwin, North Australia on July 27 and arrive in Kupang, East Nusa Tenggara by July 29.
> 
> "They will be arriving in July 29 and stay here for a couple of days before being officially seen off at Kupang Beach, August 4," he said.
Click to expand...


----------



## Linguine

bozenBDJ said:


> Makassar skyline (in the background) - South Sulawesi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samalona Beach by Adi Kristanto, on Flickr​



gorgeous beach. :cheers:


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Derawan Island, Berau - East Borneo*


Kalimantan Derawan Islands map by Farelli Bali, on Flickr

_credit photos by Dolf Versteegh _




Sunset at Derawan Island by AMputri, on Flickr


Derawan Island by AMputri, on Flickr

_credit photos by an putri _


----------



## ananto hermawan

*Maratua Island, Berau - East Borneo. So Beautiful place !!*


Kalimantan Maratua by Farelli Bali, on Flickr

_credit photos by Dolf Versteegh _




Maratua Island by Chin9_ie, on Flickr




Maratua Paradise by yadiyasin, on Flickr


Good Night Maratua by yadiyasin, on Flickr

_credit photos by  Yadi Yasin _


----------



## ananto hermawan

*The Cartenzs Pyramide or the Puncak Jaya, Papua*


Cartenzs Pyramide by yadiyasin, on Flickr


The Jayawijaya - Carstenz Pyramid summit by yadiyasin, on Flickr

_credit photos by Yadi Yasin _


----------



## kevo123

*Silinduang Bulan Paguruyuang Palace (Rumah Gadang Tuan Gadih Paguruyuang Ustano Silinduang Bulan), Bukittinggi, West Sumatra*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/marliskoto/2687710553/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheeseong/3357495208/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cheeseong/3356676829/


----------



## kevo123

*Borobudur Temple* - the world's largest Buddhist Monument









yogyakarta by Mike.P.McDonald, on flickr









tourists in borobudur by Harrypwt, on flickr









sunrise in Borobudur by misscharliejack, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

*Prambanan Temple*









PICT0252.jpg by harmjean, on flickr









PICT0238.jpg by harmjean, on flickr









PICT0249.jpg by harmjean, on flickr


----------



## hacci

^^ wow, such a nice place.


----------



## kevo123

^^ Thanks!  if you want to see more just click on my signature, "architecture" , it covers various palaces and temple throughout the country.


----------



## hacci

Sure! :cheers:


----------



## kevo123

*Kuta, Lombok Island*









Beach cafe, Kuta, Lombok (2) by BaliAdelaide, on Flickr









Kuta Beach by BaliAdelaide, on Flickr









Village at Kuta beach, Lombok by BaliAdelaide, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

Villages in the island of Sumba









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pra-yudi/6859981648/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pra-yudi/6854044236/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuamuri/6847082591/


----------



## kevo123

*Anai Valley*



ARTALENT_art said:


> *Lembah Anai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ade_Arismawan
> http://www.panoramio.com/user/426347...age=2&show=all


----------



## kevo123

*Kanekes/Badui * tribes living in Banten region, these people are so closed to the world and are still adherent to Sunda Wiwitan (an old form of Indonesian Hinduism)

The Baduy (or Badui), who call themselves Kanekes, are a traditional community living in the western part of the Indonesian province of Banten, near Rangkasbitung. Their population of 11,700 is centered in the Kendeng mountains at an elevation of 300–500 meters (975'-1,625') above sea level. Their homeland in Banten, Java is contained in just 50 km2 (19 sq mi) of hilly forest area 120 km (75 mi) from Jakarta, Indonesia's capital.

Ethnically the Baduys belong to the Sundanese ethnic group. Their racial, physical and linguistic traits bear much resemblance to the rest of the Sundanese people; however, the difference is in their way of life. Baduy people resist foreign influences and vigorously preserve their ancient way of life, while modern Sundanese are more open to foreign influences and a majority are Muslims.

The Baduy are divided into two sub-groups; the Baduy Dalam (Inner Baduy), and the Baduy Luar (Outer Baduy). No foreigners were allowed to meet the Inner Baduy, though the Outer Baduy do foster some limited contacts with the outside world. The origin of the word Baduy may come from the term "Bedouin", although other sources claim the source is a name of a local river

*Kampung Badui*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/flipper202/3703213287/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/khatulistiwa/9011586316/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/khatulistiwa/9060688261/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/msmunir/6094959455/


----------



## kevo123

Minanjau Lake in Western part of Sumatra


Maninjau Lake by cheeseong, on Flickr


Maninjau Lake by cheeseong, on Flickr


Maninjau Lake by cheeseong, on Flickr


Maninjau Lake by cheeseong, on Flickr


Maninjau Lake by cheeseong, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

*Harau Valley, West Sumatra*









http://worldtourismholiday.com/harau-valley-beautiful-valley-and-paradise-lovers-rock-climbing/









http://yorijuly14.wordpress.com/2010/01/28/harau-valley/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pola_lala/9367644709/


----------



## kevo123

*Komodo National Park*









http://shineyourlight-shineyourlight.blogspot.com/2011/06/natural-wonders.html


----------



## kevo123

*Jatiluwuh Rice Terrace, Bali*









Jatiluwih Rice Terraces by balbo42, on Flickr









Jatiluwih Rice Terraces by balbo42, on Flickr









Jatiluwih Rice Terraces by balbo42, on Flickr









Jatiluwih Rice Terraces by balbo42, on Flickr


----------



## kevo123

*Dieng Plateau, Central Java*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nawapa/4886794041/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drepung/6273417048/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/momaud23/8846397487/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/drepung/6272892757/


----------



## kevo123

*Dieng Plateau, Central Java pt2*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfishery/7978883261/


Dieng Mountain by Jucau, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/travelfishery/7978880810/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ajgeddes/4893261514/


----------



## kevo123

*Baliem Valley, Papua/Irian Jaya *- will kick you back to the stone age (well almost)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexsaurel/5940689914/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexsaurel/6154648351/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5770348034/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markusfleute/7457545736/


----------



## kevo123

*Baliem Valley, Papua/Irian Jaya pt2*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/konno67/5430930386/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mewru/5883539449/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/markusfleute/7488103300/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tomas_stj/6004859807/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kleijn/5055260756/


----------



## kevo123

*Tanah Toraja, Sulawesi/Celebes*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/tierecke/1048757446/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/thibg/5074346275/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pra-yudi/9152228010/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bayuwinata/6940428004/


----------



## kevo123

*Tanah Toraja, Sulawesi/Celebes pt2*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11757035974/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11756884533/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jebob/9426774587/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michaelandanita/10601714095/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pra-yudi/9226661413/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dirk_smets/7814954498/


----------



## reva

*The Most Popular of Indonesia Heaven in 2015
*_apologized for the photo quality

source: bank of BCA collection


_*#1*_
_


*#2*



*#3*


*#4*


----------



## reva

*#5



#6



#7



#8

*


----------



## reva

*#9



#10



#11



#12

*


----------



## kevo123

Tom_Green said:


> Its not a plan but i am just curious. What can i expect if i visit Jakarta?
> 
> Does the city has history? Is it cheap? Can i compare it with Bangkok/ Kuala Lumpur? How friendly are the people? How dangerous is it to walk on the streets? What is unique in the city?


Well this is a month ago question, very well i shall answer it.

Every city has history, but it would depend on one's prespective. The city is rich with history of Dutch colonization, it have a small remaining oldtown and few old structure scattered elsewhere. Not necessarily impressive to look at but if you understand its significance, then you will appreciate it. There are better old city in Surabaya/Bandung/Semarang/Malang, if you really want to see Dutch era Indonesia.

Compared to Bangkok and KL, the city is less developed, organized and far more dirtier. The city have trains and bus, but no LRT/MRT system. It is motorbike/car centric, very pedestrian unfriendly. Although its shopping malls and entertainment districts will probably blow you away. Its nightlife is comparable to Bangkok.

The people are friendly and if you are foreigner, they will be very curious about you. Don't take it personally if they ask personal questions, because its just our culture. The city is very safe even at night, but you always need to take precaution, especially if you are in the poorer area like Tanjung Priok/Kampung Ambon.


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Travel Vlog- Goes to Bali/INDONESIA*






























*Travel Vlog- Land of Komodo Dragon*






*Travel Vlog- The paradise on Earth/Raja Ampat Islands/Indonesia*


----------



## khafidh

bangga jadi orang indonesia


----------



## Erran

Some beautiful waterfalls ...

*Tiu Kelep Waterfall, Lombok, West Nusa Tenggara*




*Sipiso Piso Waterfall, Karo, North Sumatra*




*Saluopa Waterfall, Poso, Central Sulawesi*




*Sekumpul Waterfall, Bali*


----------



## Erran

*Mountain hiking lovers, you're gonna love it*

*Rinjani (3,726m / 12,224ft), West Nusa Tenggara*



























source


*Segara Anak, volcanic lake on top of the mountain*



























source


----------



## kasta creative

*KASTACREATIVE*

iam really love this country, have alot of great things and i think, only here thats have something amazinng



---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
somethings with same things


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Ngurbloat White sand beach/Maluku*


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Wurung Hill/Bondowoso/East Java*


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Wairinding Hills/East Sumba*


----------



## castle_92

*Jakarta old Town*


Fatahillah Museum by fransisco mario, on Flickr


----------



## castle_92

*Mount Bromo, East Java*


Active volcano Bromo by Alla Sokolova, on Flickr


----------



## castle_92

*Bogor Palace, West Java*


Bogor Presidential Palace by Yoga Aditya, on Flickr


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Lake Tondano - North Sulawesi*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates :cheers:

*A black white photo of Mount Bromo:*
Bromo Eruption by Eggy Sayoga, on Flickr


----------



## embassyofaudrey

*Gate to Paradise  BALI*









Swing, and you will be Free. Ubud-Bali-Indonesia









*Enrekang- South Sulawesi*









Green Village- Bali


----------



## AKKS

Awesome 4K Drone Footage of Bali, Nusa Penida and Yogyakarta.


----------

